# SEGUIMIENTO OFICIAL: Elecciones autonómica CASTILLA Y LEÓN: PP gana las elecciones, VOX se dispara y es llave, Soria Ya brilla, Podemos y Cs se hunden



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

El domingo 13 de febrero de 2022 se celebrarán *elecciones a las Cortes de Castilla y León* en las que se elegirán 81 procuradores correspondientes a la xi legislatura autonómica.



Las elecciones fueron convocadas tras la remodelación del Gobierno regional anunciada por el presidente de la Junta, Alfonso Fernández Mañueco, el 20 de diciembre de 2021.2 Se hizo efectivo tras su publicación en el _Boletín Oficial de Castilla y León_ al día siguiente.

Candidatos con representación actual








Todas las candidaturas







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Último sondeo Electomania











Escaños en juego en las 9 provincias


----------



## txusky_g (13 Feb 2022)

Nos la jugamos. Como la derecha pinche, nos forran a impuestos y viruelo se consolida.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox está por encima de los 15 escaños. y la pp por debajo de los 30


----------



## furia porcina (13 Feb 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nos la jugamos. Como la derecha pinche, nos forran a impuestos y viruelo se consolida.



No veo a Vox sacando 41 escaños sinceramente…


----------



## poppom (13 Feb 2022)

La fiesta de la democracia.
Los que ganan. La victoria se puede hacer en lectura nacional.
Los que pierden. Esto son unas autonómicas.
Los votontos, aplaudiendo a las 20 ante el sondeo a pie de urna


----------



## Picard (13 Feb 2022)

Buffff día de elecciones, hoy es día de tomarse un descanso de burbuja, no habrá quien aguante a los putos cm


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

me dice mi primo por wasaps que ya metió la papeleta de vox en Aguilar de campoo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Inmigración o natalidad

Parasitos públicos o pensiones

Sólo queda VOX


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me dice mi primo por wasaps que ya metió la papeleta de vox en Aguilar de campoo



Espero que se lleve alli una buena galleta la izquierda 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Espero que se lleve alli una buena galleta la izquierda
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk




se podría decir que ese pueblo Montañés es más de derechas que de izquierdas. 









Resultados Electorales en Aguilar de Campoo: Elecciones Generales 2019


Conoce los resultados de las Elecciones Generales 2019 en Aguilar de Campoo: número de votos, diputados y senadores al Congreso y Senado por comunidades, provincias y municipios con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Los críticos creen que Casado y su equipo deben dimitir si el PP pierde Castilla y León


Pablo Casado y el PP cruzan los dedos para que no se convierta en realidad el mal presagio formulado por el experto demoscópico Narciso Michavila al asegurar




www.vozpopuli.com





Fracasado dimisión


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Feb 2022)

*UNIDAS* PODEMOS por Castilla y León.

¿Pero de verdad creen que algún MACHO CASTELLANO va a votar por un partido que se llama así? Mariconazos.


----------



## elbaranda (13 Feb 2022)

Es legislatura para cuatro años o el año que viene se vota otra vez?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *UNIDAS* PODEMOS por Castilla y León.
> 
> ¿Pero de verdad creen que algún MACHO CASTELLANO va a votar por un partido que se llama así? Mariconazos.



Cuidado...


----------



## comparto-piso (13 Feb 2022)

El resultadoyo creo que será algo así

-PP: 32
-PSOE: 32
-VOX: 11
- Podemos: 4 
- XAV: 1
- UPL: 1
- Cs: 0

Quizas algun partido pequeño saque alguno más por los decimales y bajarían 1 o 2 entre PP y PSOE


----------



## yatellamoyo (13 Feb 2022)

Como las encuestas y sondeos acierten tanto como la previsión meteorológica ...  

Daban lluvia, ha amanecido un dia espléndido y soleado, incluso con algo de escarcha (lo cual indica que ni por la noche ha habido nubes).
Un dia perfecto para un buen paseo y comida al aire libre por el campo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

comparto-piso dijo:


> El resultadoyo creo que será algo así
> 
> -PP: 32
> -PSOE: 32
> ...



PP 30 PSOE 30 VOX 15


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

Participación muy muy baja a las 11.30 solo un 11%


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Participación muy muy baja a las 11.30 solo un 11%



A ver si alguien puede sacar cuanto se votaron en las anteriores a esa hora.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede sacar cuanto se votaron en las anteriores a esa hora.




No hay datos a esa hora. Es la primera vez que los toman a las 11 y media


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

Mayor participación en Soria y menor en Zamora y León


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Mayor participación en Soria y menor en Zamora y León




es muy parejo en todas las provincias. No se pueden sacar todavía conclusiones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2022)

Zona pp-vox, esa comunidad no cuenta


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (13 Feb 2022)

Avance. Los viejos peperos han ido a votar desde bien pronto por la mañana, todos con el sobre traído de casa. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> Avance. Los viejos peperos han ido a votar desde bien pronto por la mañana, todos con el sobre traído de casa. Seguiremos informando.



Ahora supongo toca los mantenidos izquierdosos funcionatas, laborales y los de libre designacion, o las genaros o calentologos huevales.
O peor las interinas esas que salieron con la pancarta quejandose de que sacaran las plazas, será que se las querian regalar la getas esas. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Captain Julius (13 Feb 2022)

PP 33 PSOE 33 VOX 11


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

pp:28

psoe:28

vox 17


----------



## elena francis (13 Feb 2022)

Yo ya he VOXtado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Con esa participación tan baja

VOX masivamente


----------



## Adhoc (13 Feb 2022)

*Elecciones Castilla y León, ultima hora en directo | La participación alcanza el 11,31% a las 11.30 horas*







Elecciones en Castilla y León, última hora en directo | Soria ¡Ya! pide al PP un compromiso "vinculante" y con plazos para pactar tras las elecciones


El candidato de Soria ¡Ya! y procurador electo en las elecciones de Castilla y León, Ángel Ceña, ha subrayado este lunes que el PP tendrá que hablar c




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vettonio (13 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *UNIDAS* PODEMOS por Castilla y León.
> 
> ¿Pero de verdad creen que algún MACHO CASTELLANO va a votar por un partido que se llama así? Mariconazos.



El Cid llevaba el mismo corte de pelo.

A sus huestes vas.

Torpe.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Adhoc dijo:


> *Elecciones Castilla y León, ultima hora en directo | La participación alcanza el 11,31% a las 11.30 horas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




baja participación.....SORIA YA y VOX los partidos triunfadores de la noche electoral


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El Cid llevaba el mismo corte de pelo.
> 
> A sus huestes vas.
> 
> Torpe.



Vettonio, abrazzo


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> baja participación.....SORIA YA y VOX los partidos triunfadores de la noche electoral



¿Vox con más de un 15% de los votos y soria ya 3 procuradores de los 5 de soria?


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Ahora supongo toca los mantenidos izquierdosos funcionatas, laborales y los de libre designacion, o las genaros o calentologos huevales.
> O peor las interinas esas que salieron con la pancarta quejandose de que sacaran las plazas, será que se las querian regalar la getas esas. Seguiremos informando.



Ahora te cuento que iremos a votar la familia a Vox, pero no se ve mucha gente y la mayoría mayor, esperemos que se anime la cosa a la tarde.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> ¿Vox con más de un 15% de los votos y soria ya 3 procuradores de los 5 de soria?




vox con más de 15 escaños. Soria ya estará entre 2 y 3.


----------



## HurreKin (13 Feb 2022)

pon en el op el actual panel


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Fracasado convoca unas elecciones para cargarse a Ayuso

VOXpasso y Fracasado dimisión


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Fracasado convoca unas elecciones para cargarse a Ayuso
> 
> VOXpasso y Fracasado dimisión




pues para vox es una malísima noticia que fraca dimita


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox con más de 15 escaños. Soria ya estará entre 2 y 3.



Ojala vox saque eso o más, lo de soria ya sacar 3 procuradores es sacar más de un 40% de los votos, es muy complicado que lo saquen, aunque yo si lo sacan lo tendrán muy merecido todos los partidos por ignorar a soria durante 30 años.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Hoy Gana Isabel y España

VOX masivamente


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues para vox es una malísima noticia que fraca dimita



PP con Isabel y VOX fuertes


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *UNIDAS* PODEMOS por Castilla y León.
> 
> ¿Pero de verdad creen que algún MACHO CASTELLANO va a votar por un partido que se llama así? Mariconazos.




Ya no es eso. Sino tener la verguenza democratica de esto.






*La dirección de Podemos respalda a una candidata que cumplió condena por asesinato*

Las cúpulas nacional y castellano-leonesa del partido ratifican a Pilar Baeza, que fue condenada a 30 años como cómplice en el asesinato de su supuesto violador en 1985


Una sociedad que vota a esto esta condenada al la extinción.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ya no es eso. Sino tener la verguenza democratica de esto.
> Ver archivo adjunto 941779
> 
> 
> ...



Si eres izquierdito no hay delito


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>




Joder qué mal ha envejecido Macauley Culkin.

¿Es que no hay un solo podemonguer al que le salga una barba en condiciones? Todos con esa especie de trasquilones mal repartidos por la jeta.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Feb 2022)

La gente pasa del politiqueo como de la mierda, el bombardeo es constante, pero ya ni con esas. Les han robado, mentido y vendido demasiadas veces.

Ojalá la participación a las 20.00 sea inferior al 40%.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Feb 2022)

Como el PP salga mal parado, Castrado no tendrá la menor legitimidad para seguir en la presidencia del PP.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Como el PP salga mal parado, Castrado no tendrá la menor legitimidad para seguir en la presidencia del PP.



Y Teodoro a su casa


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Si eres izquierdito no hay delito




Vox en muy malo, cordon sanitario, no se le tiene que dar voz, al fascismo se le combate no dialoga,etc....


Con el resto de escoria de izquierdas: Terrorismo, asesinatos, violaciones o lo que sea si el legitimo pactar.


Esto es lo que impera en España.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Vox en muy malo, cordon sanitario, no se le tiene que dar voz, al fascismo se le combate no dialoga,etc....
> 
> 
> Con el resto de escoria de izquierdas: Terrorismo, asesinatos, violaciones o lo que sea si el legitimo pactar.
> ...



VOX masivamente


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Muy mala noticia para el PP.

La participación baja suele perjudicar al partido establecido. En este caso al PP.

Como la cosa no remonte, desde luego VOX sacará buenos resultados pero puede gobernar la izquierda por el descalabro pepero.


----------



## vettonio (13 Feb 2022)

En unas horas muchos se van a acordar de la famosa frase "qué hostia, madre, qué hostia" de Rita Barberá.


----------



## Vctrlnz (13 Feb 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Como el PP salga mal parado, Castrado no tendrá la menor legitimidad para seguir en la presidencia del PP.



Yo prefiero que el PP desaparezca y solo quede Vox


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

¿A qué hora los primeros datos de recuento?
Intentaré ponerme al Gordo cuando pare, para verle echar bilis una vez más.


----------



## cifuentes (13 Feb 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Es legislatura para cuatro años o el año que viene se vota otra vez?



Para 4 años


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Hay que evitar que PP pueda pactar con la España Vaciada !!!

VOX masivamente


----------



## jurbu (13 Feb 2022)

Para votar les ponen buses pero para ir al banco o al ambulatorio que vayan en burriquilla. ¡País!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿A qué hora los primeros datos de recuento?
> Intentaré ponerme al Gordo cuando pare, para verle echar bilis una vez más.



A las 14.00 y a las 18.00

Pero se notifican un rato después


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En unas horas muchos se van a acordar de la famosa frase "qué hostia, madre, qué hostia" de Rita Barberá.



Puede ser pero hay que esperar a los demás datos de participacion este es muy temprano.


----------



## Polybolis (13 Feb 2022)

Mientras no se haga el recuento manual de los votos conforme a la ley electoral, este hilo es fútil y absurdo.


----------



## Adhoc (13 Feb 2022)

Se viene...


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

VA A GANAR LA PSOE..


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Puede ser pero hay que esperar a los demás datos de participacion este es muy temprano.



Que VOXtia, que VOXtia !


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> VA A GANAR LA PSOE..



Hay que evitar que PP pueda pactar con la España Vaciada !!!

VOX masivamente


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Nos la jugamos. Como la derecha pinche, nos forran a impuestos y viruelo se consolida.





furia porcina dijo:


> No veo a Vox sacando 41 escaños sinceramente…



   

Jodó, el zasca se ha oido hasta en Alcañices.


----------



## elena francis (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Hay que evitar que PP pueda pactar con la España Vaciada !!!
> 
> VOX masivamente



No seas ingenuo, hombre. Esos de la España vaciada pactarán con el psoe sin dudarlo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Adhoc dijo:


> Se viene...



La VOXtia y el VOXpasso


----------



## elena francis (13 Feb 2022)

Mi muguera acaba de venir de VOXtar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No seas ingenuo, hombre. Esos de la España vaciada pactarán con el psoe sin dudarlo.



PP 34/35 y EV 6/7


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Mi muguera acaba de venir de VOXtar.



Que grata VOXpresa


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> Avance. Los viejos peperos han ido a votar desde bien pronto por la mañana, todos con el sobre traído de casa. Seguiremos informando.



Claro, porque los paguiteros perroflautas ya sabemos que no se levantan antes de las 15:00.

Es lo que tiene la democracia que cada uno vota cuando y lo que le sale de los cojones.


----------



## elena francis (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> PP 34/35 y EV 6/7



Que no....que esos pactarán sin dudarlo con la psoe como hizo el de Teruel en las Generales. Como exista la más mínima posibilidad la psoe forma gobierno pactando con quién haga falta.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que no....que esos pactarán sin dudarlo con la psoe como hizo el de Teruel en las Generales. Como exista la más mínima posibilidad la psoe forma gobierno pactando con quién haga falta.



Pero el PSOE no va a sacar tanto no ?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Esto es ilegal...

VOX masivamente


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que más jode, es que el pp, termine siendo una copia del PSOE.
Si gobierna la PSOE en C y l, pues que le vamos a hacer, tras 35 años no pasa nada, mirar, Andalucía.
Yo a mis conocidos dudosos del PP, les he dicho, es que para terminar haciendo lo mismo, prefiero votar al original, la PSOE, 

Ya dos, me han reconocido que se lo han pensado y votado a vox.


----------



## elena francis (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Pero el PSOE no va a sacar tanto no ?



Esperemos que saque nada o menos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Esperemos que saque nada o menos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo que más jode, es que el pp, termine siendo una copia del PSOE.
> Si gobierna la PSOE en C y l, pues que le vamos a hacer, tras 35 años no pasa nada, mirar, Andalucía.
> Yo a mis conocidos dudosos del PP, les he dicho, es que para terminar haciendo lo mismo, prefiero votar al original, la PSOE,
> 
> Ya dos, me han reconocido que se lo han pensado y votado a vox.



Votas PSOE o VOX


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Votas PSOE o VOX



Pues eso,
Si eres de pescado, pides merluza.
Si eres de carne, antes pedias solomillo y termina sabiendo a merluza.
Ahora puedes elegir entre chuleton, o solomillo/merluza


----------



## vettonio (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Hay que evitar que PP pueda pactar con la España Vaciada !!!
> 
> VOX masivamente



Hay gente en el campo que está hasta los huevosss de que los señoritos de Madrid, vengan de rurales de fin de semana y vestidos de country style.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

VOXtinas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox va dar el petardazo hoy. Va a estar entre el 18 y el 20% de los votos


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Feb 2022)

Muy mal lo debe estar viendo el PP que no ha dado los datos de participación a las 13:00. No hay precedente de algo así en elecciones celebradas en España.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

Yo iré a VOXtar a media tarde, y le preguntaré al apoderado de VOX qué tal ha ido la jornada.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay gente en el campo que está hasta los huevosss de que los señoritos de Madrid, vengan de rurales de fin de semana y vestidos de country style.



Pues no te cuento, de los que piden ley de plandemias,se equivocan al votar, etc, etc y tras 35 años esto se muere.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Esto es ilegal...
> 
> VOX masivamente


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 Feb 2022)

Mañueco es un moñeco político.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Feb 2022)

¿Confirmamos acarreo de ancianos por parte del PP?


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Confirmamos acarreo de ancianos por parte del PP?



Después del genocidio plandémico, poco van a poder acarrear.


----------



## vettonio (13 Feb 2022)

Conozco casos de los que votan a los defensores de la remolacha, que cobran la PAC por campos de cereales, donde les han crecido pies de encinas de ocho años, de no meter el arado.
Y luego dicen de Andalucia.


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Confirmamos acarreo de ancianos por parte del PP?



Si quieres te cuento el caso de una residencia de ancianos de CyL que los celadores daban los votos del psoe a los ancianos encerrados.


----------



## Poncio (13 Feb 2022)

Echo de menos el salseo habitual de “ vengo de votar en Carrión de los Condes y la interventora del PP estaba escondiendo las papeletas de Vox”.
No se, me falta algo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

3% menos y están dando datos de las 14.27 

No de las 14.00

Castañazo

VOX masivamente


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Valladolid VOX masivamente

Zamora 5.5% menos de participación alas 14.27 no a las 14.00


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> 3% menos y están dando datos de las 14.27
> 
> No de las 14.00
> 
> ...



Están manipulando

Están datos de las 14.27 comparando con datos de las 14.00


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> 3% menos y están dando datos de las 14.27
> 
> No de las 14.00
> 
> ...




no. son datos recogidos a las 2


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

muy similar a la anterior


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> 3% menos y están dando datos de las 14.27
> 
> No de las 14.00
> 
> ...



PP y PSOE siempre utilizando las instituciones a su favor hasta el último minuto


----------



## Lovecraf (13 Feb 2022)

Participación a las 14:30 dos puntos menos que en 2019. Según dicen los ejpertos esto beneficia a los comunistas progres.


----------



## Limón (13 Feb 2022)

Va a ganar al derecha cómodamente.
Con subido de VOX.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no. son datos recogidos a las 2



Incorrecto si lo estás viendo en directo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> muy similar a la anterior



En 2019 a las 14.00

En 2022 a las 14.27


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Incorrecto si lo estás viendo en directo




estoy viendo el 24h

2,15% menos que la anterior


----------



## Vulcan86 (13 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Muy mala noticia para el PP.
> 
> La participación baja suele perjudicar al partido establecido. En este caso al PP.
> 
> Como la cosa no remonte, desde luego VOX sacará buenos resultados pero puede gobernar la izquierda por el descalabro pepero.



Dimitirá cansadin ?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Echo de menos el salseo habitual de “ vengo de votar en Carrión de los Condes y la interventora del PP estaba escondiendo las papeletas de Vox”.
> No se, me falta algo.



Han salido a las 14.35 para dar datos de las 14.27 como si fueran de las 14.00


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> En 2019 a las 14.00
> 
> En 2022 a las 14.27




te estás montando películas. Son datos de las 2


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> estoy viendo el 24h
> 
> 2,15% menos que la anterior



Pues en el gráfico, ponía datos a las 14.27


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> te estás montando películas. Son datos de las 2



Vuélvelo a ver


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Pues en el gráfico, ponía datos a las 14.27





en el mundo tb dicen de las 2

y en abc


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> en el mundo tb dicen de las 2
> 
> y en abc



Pues mienten

Han dado datos de las 14.27 como datos de las 14.00


----------



## RalphWiggum (13 Feb 2022)

Recordar que los sondeos no serán a pie de urna. Cuidado pues.


.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Pues mienten
> 
> Han dado datos de las 14.27 como datos de las 14.00




en el rótulo de 24 horas tb ponían datos de las 2


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

habrá sondeo en EL MUNDO y en abc. A las 8.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> habrá sondeo en EL MUNDO y en abc. A las 8.



Ha sido una manipulación tan clara en directo

Les suda la polla todo

Se nota que son parásitos defendiendo sus privilegios


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Dimitirá cansadin ?



Cualquiera en su situación si tuviese un poco de vergüenza lo haría. Pero en este caso nos encontramos con un importante inconveniente.

¿A que se iba a dedicar? Se sacó la carrera de derecho, que tampoco es que sean unas opos a notaría, como se la sacó. Toda su vida ha sido un niño bien que solo se ha dedicado a vivir del partido. Hasta Rivera tiene más curriculum que él y ya vemos como ha acabado.

Por tanto ¿Qué alternativas tiene?

Lo veo como una razón de sobrado peso para que se agarre al sillón como una garrapata al más puro estilo Sánchez.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Pues la participación está bastante bien.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Pues la participación está bastante bien.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ha sido una manipulación tan clara en directo
> 
> Les suda la polla todo
> 
> Se nota que son parásitos defendiendo sus privilegios


----------



## Manero empaque (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

Aquí todos sabemos que si no es por la convocatoria de elecciones, la Junta nos mete el pasaporte covid en diciembre.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Han tenido que rectificar

Participación a las 14.00 del 32% casi 5 puntos menos !!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Han tenido que rectificar
> 
> Participación a las 14.00 del 32% casi 5 puntos menos !!!



Viva yo !!!


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/avances/0/castilla-y-leon



34,73% - página oficial 2 de la tarde


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/avances/0/castilla-y-leon
> 
> 
> 
> 34,73% - página oficial 2 de la tarde





Mírate el vídeo y fíjate a abajo a la izquierda


----------



## fieraverde (13 Feb 2022)

Mis suegros , 77 y 70 años y han votado a vox , trabajadores del campo de toda la puta vida.

Cuidao muñeco, cuidao.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Mírate el vídeo y fíjate a abajo a la izquierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 941917



Que si lo que te he puesto yo es página de junta.
Como tú a quien creemos.


----------



## CHORTINA's FEVER (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos ahora se llamarán Podíamos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que si lo que te he puesto yo es página de junta.
> Como tú a quien creemos.



Mírate el puto vídeo y fíjate a abajo a la izquierda


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Mírate el puto vídeo y fíjate a abajo a la izquierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 941919



Mirate la puta página y fíjate:


https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/avances/0/castilla-y-leon


Cansado de los cojones.
Página oficial corto de mierda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Mírate el puto vídeo y fíjate a abajo a la izquierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 941919




a ver, mozu...


en todos los diarios y en todas las televisiones están diciendo que son datos de las 2

los que se han equivocado han sido los que han publicado esos datos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> a ver, mozu...
> 
> 
> en todos los diarios y en todas las televisiones están diciendo que son datos de las 2
> ...



Pues dimisión


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Pues dimisión



Usa fuente oficial joder que pareces un loro


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Usa fuente oficial joder que pareces un loro





Mírate el vídeo


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Esto hace antena 3 el dias de las elecciones;


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

GOBERNARÁ LA PSOE CON PODRIDOS. NO LE DE IS MÁS VUELTAS. LAS ELECCIONES EN ESPAÑA NO SON LIMPIAS DESDE HACE MUCHO. QUIEN EN SU SANO JUICIO VOTARIA A LA PP A LA PSOE Y PODRIDOS? PUES 3SO.


----------



## gpm (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Esto hace antena 3 el dias de las elecciones;
> Ver archivo adjunto 941932




Pues el orden lógico de representación de los 4 primeros


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Esto hace antena 3 el dias de las elecciones;
> Ver archivo adjunto 941932


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Pues el orden lógico de representación de los 4 primeros



El candidato de podemos le ponen el LOGO de otro partido ...


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

OK diarrea el dias de las elecciones;


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> OK diarrea el dias de las elecciones;


----------



## gpm (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El candidato de podemos le ponen el LOGO de otro partido ...




El candidato/candidata o candidate. En podemos no hay hombres


----------



## fieraverde (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Esto hace antena 3 el dias de las elecciones;
> Ver archivo adjunto 941932



Quien es la tía esa con barba de UPL?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Feb 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Quien es la tía esa con barba de UPL?



Un respeto, Paula ahora es Pablo, y el tratamiento de hormonas va bien, ya le está saliendo pelusilla de barba y todo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Son españoles...

VOX masivamente


----------



## Crisopa (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Mirate la puta página y fíjate:
> 
> 
> https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/avances/0/castilla-y-leon
> ...



En realidad, la página oficial que tú pones y yo llevo viendo bastantes horas dice que son datos recogidos a las 14:45. ( arriba derecha, justo debajo del recuadro de buscar )


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Crisopa dijo:


> En realidad, la página oficial que tú pones y yo llevo viendo bastantes horas dice que son datos recogidos a las 14:45. ( arriba derecha, justo debajo del recuadro de buscar )


----------



## Antiparras (13 Feb 2022)

vengo de votar justo ahora, muy poca gente en el colegio


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

Que pesado el puto mariano aurelio de los cojones con las 14.35 por el culo te la hinco.

Ignórese pues.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Un respeto, Paula ahora es Pablo, y el tratamiento de hormonas va bien, ya le está saliendo pelusilla de barba y todo.





fieraverde dijo:


> Quien es la tía esa con barba de UPL?



Que Antena 3 manipule asi el dia de las elecciones todo bien según los reaccionarios, luego dicen que todos los medios los domina la izquierda ...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Que Antena 3 manipule asi el dia de las elecciones todo bien según los reaccionarios, luego dicen que todos los medios los domina la izquierda ...



Seguro que por esa chorrada del logotipo en Antena 3 van a confundirse de papeleta un millón de potenciales votantes de Macauly Culkin y van a meter el voto del gorrino engominado de la upelele


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2022)

Que son datos de las 14:00
que no, que son de las 14:33
que no subnormal, mira bien, que son de las 14:00
subnormal tu, son de las 14:33
que no que son de las 14:00…


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Que son datos de las 14:00
> que no, que son de las 14:33
> que no subnormal, mira bien, que son de las 14:00
> subnormal tu, son de las 14:33
> ...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


>



Pucherazo


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> vengo de votar justo ahora, muy poca gente en el colegio



Al psoe amego?


----------



## ischainyn (13 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Para 4 años



y eso como va pues? si se convocan elecciones anticipadas antes de la mitad de la legislatura vigente los resultados son para el tiempo de legislatura que queda de la vigente (como por ejemplo en Madrid)? y si se declaran las elecciones pasada la mitad de la legislatura vigente los resultados son para una legislatura nueva entera (como por ejemplo en CyL)?..... algo asi tiene que ser, no?


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

VOX pone una carpa el día de las elecciones


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> y eso como va pues? si se convocan elecciones anticipadas antes de la mitad de la legislatura vigente los resultados son para el tiempo de legislatura que queda de la vigente (como por ejemplo en Madrid)? y si se declaran las elecciones pasada la mitad de la legislatura vigente los resultados son para una legislatura nueva entera (como por ejemplo en CyL)?..... algo asi tiene que ser, no?



Depende del estatuto de cada comunidad , en CyL me parece que serán dentro de 4 años las próximas


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> y eso como va pues? si se convocan elecciones anticipadas antes de la mitad de la legislatura vigente los resultados son para el tiempo de legislatura que queda de la vigente (como por ejemplo en Madrid)? y si se declaran las elecciones pasada la mitad de la legislatura vigente los resultados son para una legislatura nueva entera (como por ejemplo en CyL)?..... algo asi tiene que ser, no?



CyL tiene estatutariamente libertad para fijar su calendario electoral. Libertad total. Que hasta ahora no se hubiera cambiado es distinto de que no se pudiera haber cambiado. Esto ha sido un monocultivo político y daba un poco igual. Estas son las primeras elecciones en casi 40 años en las que de verdad se decide algo y tampoco es que se decida mucho.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Depende del estatuto de cada comunidad , en CyL me parece que serán dentro de 4 años las próximas


----------



## Ursur (13 Feb 2022)

Se dice Castellanos y leoneses?


----------



## ischainyn (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Depende del estatuto de cada comunidad , en CyL me parece que serán dentro de 4 años las próximas



muchas gracias


----------



## ischainyn (13 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> CyL tiene estatutariamente libertad para fijar su calendario electoral. Libertad total. Que hasta ahora no se hubiera cambiado es distinto de que no se pudiera haber cambiado. Esto ha sido un monocultivo político y daba un poco igual. Estas son las primeras elecciones en casi 40 años en las que de verdad se decide algo y tampoco es que se decida mucho.



muchas gracias


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

La derecha tiene que estar nerviosa para saltarse todas las normas ...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Parasitos públicos de la dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (13 Feb 2022)

Acabo de venir de votar. Muy vacío todo y nada más que había una apoderada del PSOE que es la que siempre está en todas las elecciones.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> Acabo de venir de votar. Muy vacío todo y nada más que había una apoderada del PSOE que es la que siempre está en todas las elecciones.



Suele estar tan vacío?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## El DesPromotor (13 Feb 2022)

Si Ciudadanos saca cero, ya me conformo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Feb 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Se dice Castellanos y leoneses?



O leones y castellanos. 
Así me lo dijeron a mi en la escuela en 1983 antes de parir esta mierda de autonomía


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Suele estar tan vacío?



La última vez me tocó mesa y había bastante más gente que recuerde. Será por la hora que he ido, aún así los viejos peperos ya han ido por la mañana la mayoría así que me da que el muñeco salva los muebles.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Lo de la censura y la manipulacion de antena 3 contra PODEMOS es de escándalo;







Pero luego dicen los reaccionarios en este foro que los medios los controla la izquieda


----------



## El DesPromotor (13 Feb 2022)

Si Ciudadanos sacara cero, avisad de si saldrá en rueda prensa Arrimadas o si huirá como en las últimas de la sala.


----------



## Padre Pio (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Sigma 2: Pp 29 Psoe 27 VOX 16 podemos 3 Soria 3 upl 2 Ávila 1 Burgos 0 cs 0

Cierre Metroscopia ‘tracking’ matinal; PP 29, PSOE, 28, Vox 15, EV 7, UP 3…


----------



## El DesPromotor (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Sigma 2: Pp 29 Psoe 27 VOX 16 podemos 3 Soria 3 upl 2 Ávila 1 Burgos 0 cs 0
> 
> Cierre Metroscopia ‘tracking’ matinal; PP 29, PSOE, 28, Vox 15, EV 7, UP 3…



Si sale lo de Sigma 2, Casado debería hacer unas primarias.

O si no...ya saben cómo acaba el cuento.


----------



## angongo (13 Feb 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> Acabo de venir de votar. Muy vacío todo y nada más que había una apoderada del PSOE que es la que siempre está en todas las elecciones.





xicomalo dijo:


> Suele estar tan vacío?



Ya no hacen falta papeletas , todo son anotaciones contables
como el dinero en los bancos.- Luego te lo crees o no, ese
será tu problema.-Pero lo que dicen las teles son palabras de
ley y se promulgan , publican y se cumplen.-
Y luego ve a reclamar al maestro armero.-


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Si sale lo de Sigma 2, Casado debería hacer unas primarias.
> 
> O sino...ya saben cómo acaba el cuento.



Lameculos Fracasado dimisión


----------



## castolo (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Lo de la censura y la manipulacion de antena 3 contra PODEMOS es de escándalo;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942051
> 
> ...



Totalmente jajaja. No te he ignorado aún porque me río con tus subnormalidades, pero con gusto te metía un guantazo con la mano abierta.


----------



## _Ñocla_ (13 Feb 2022)

yatellamoyo dijo:


> Como las encuestas y sondeos acierten tanto como la previsión meteorológica ...
> 
> Daban lluvia, ha amanecido un dia espléndido y soleado, incluso con algo de escarcha (lo cual indica que ni por la noche ha habido nubes).
> Un dia perfecto para un buen paseo y comida al aire libre por el campo.



Daban lluvia a partir del mediodía y así ha sido, un frente de Oeste a Este, ha empezado antes en León que en Soria. Algunos parecéis idiotas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Sigma 2: Pp 29 Psoe 27 VOX 16 podemos 3 Soria 3 upl 2 Ávila 1 Burgos 0 cs 0
> 
> Cierre Metroscopia ‘tracking’ matinal; PP 29, PSOE, 28, Vox 15, EV 7, UP 3…



Que la izmierda no sume mayoría a mí ya me vale.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Andan los apoderados del PSOE como locos metiendo votos fraudulentos , igual que los del PP , seguro terminan en cualificación


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

Vengo de VOXtar. He hablado con una apoderada de VOX y me ha comentado que ha estado tranquilo todo, un pico de asistencia sobre las 12-1 y luego goteo constante.

A título personal, creo que buena parte de los lemmings covidiotas no han ido ni irán por miedo a pillar sidrac, en especial ahora que peligrosos negacionistas van sin bozal legalmente.


¿Donde hay mayor porcentaje de covidiotas? Pues ese será el partido más perjudicado.

Por cierto, vaya tetas se le intuían a la jodía.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Si sale lo de Sigma 2, Casado debería hacer unas primarias.
> 
> O si no...ya saben cómo acaba el cuento.



Jodo no me esperaba los 3 de Soria ya y ese resultado de vox es muy bueno pero ojalá sean más.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Vengo de VOXtar. He hablado con una apoderada de VOX y me ha comentado que ha estado tranquilo todo, un pico de asistencia sobre las 12-1 y luego goteo constante.
> 
> A título personal, creo que buena parte de los lemmings covidiotas no han ido ni irán por miedo a pillar sidrac, en especial ahora que peligrosos negacionistas van sin bozal legalmente.
> 
> ...



Parasitos públicos del Estado

PPSOE


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Y gobierno de Igea


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La derecha tiene que estar nerviosa para saltarse todas las normas ...



Joder, mira que siempre te suelo insultar, pero aquí tienes toda la razón (salvo en lo de derecha). Manda huevos lo que está haciendo el pp, va a calzón quitado.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El DesPromotor (13 Feb 2022)

Soros Ya! Veo que es transversal, pero en versión regional. Negocio con todos sin miramientos, vamos.

Es como si metieras a Ciudadanos en Soria y les dijerais que ahora el centro se ejerce desde allí, luego se venderán por cuatro duros como el Guitarte de Teruel Desiste.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Joder, mira que siempre te suelo insultar, pero aquí tienes toda la razón (salvo en lo de derecha). Manda huevos lo que está haciendo el pp, va a calzón quitado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Lameculos Fracasado está cagado

Dimisión


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

VOX 15 PPSOE 66


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero es masiva


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Lameculos Fracasado está cagado
> 
> Dimisión



Ojalá


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ojalá




dependerá de si la pp queda por debajo de la zoe


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ojalá


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

A ver si sale la participación de las 6.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> A ver si sale la participación de las 6.



Estarán cocinandolos


----------



## sasuke (13 Feb 2022)

como va el madrid? va ganando?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Lameculos Fracasado ya tiene excusa, la lluvia...

Dimisión ya


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> A ver si sale la participación de las 6.




en 5 minutos


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Manda link cabrón!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorobachov (13 Feb 2022)

Veré la secta por internet si vox saca 20 solo por ver el careto de ferreras


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> en 5 minutos



Otra vez estarán manipulando...


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Por cierto en las ultimas elecciones casi quitan un escaño de Podemos ya que apuntaron los votos para otros partidos;









La subsanación de una cadena de errores en los recuentos convierte a Pablo Fernández (Podemos) en procurador


El escrutinio permite al político leonés recuperar un sillón en las Cortes tras subsanarse una «cadena de errores» y le arrebata el procurador a Ciudadanos, la última fu




www.burgosconecta.es





Podemos lucho para que se revisaran todo ... y en 5 mesas los votos para podemos se apuntaron como para un pequeño "partido comunista" ... si amigos 5 mesas que les querían quitar los votos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Y la participación de las 18.00 ???


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Otra vez datos de las 18.33


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

participación a las 6 de la tarde: 51,62%

poco menos de dos puntos

seguimos igual


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Burgos 18.27


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

León 18.33


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Palencia 18.33


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Salamanca 18.33


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Segovia 18.30 -4.5%


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Soria 18.24


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Valladolid 18.27 +1.02%

VOX masivamente


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Zamora 18.27-4.66%


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

dond emas se ha votado es en valladolid

gran noticia para vox


----------



## El DesPromotor (13 Feb 2022)

Ojo Soria.

Solo 0,03% de caída en participación.

Los de Soros Ya! Verás.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> participación a las 6 de la tarde: 51,62%
> 
> poco menos de dos puntos
> 
> seguimos igual



Te parece normal lo que están haciendo ?


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Feb 2022)

Si podemos tiene cero, salgo a celebrar que este pais aun tiene esperanza


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Howitzer (13 Feb 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Si podemos tiene cero, salgo a celebrar que este pais aun tiene esperanza



Mientras el PSOE saque 20-25-30 escaños en plena Castilla y León, madre de España, no hay nada que celebrar.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Ojalá sean más.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## hijodeputin (13 Feb 2022)

que, como va la cosa??


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

Ya a ganado la psoe?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Ya a ganado la psoe?



Podría ser


----------



## KUTRONIO (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Y la participación de las 18.00 ???



*La participación a las 18:00 horas es del 51,62%, dos puntos menos que en 2019*
A las 18:00 habían votado el 51,62% de los ciudadanos con derecho a voto en Castilla y León, dos puntos menos que en 2019.


----------



## KUTRONIO (13 Feb 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> *La participación a las 18:00 horas es del 51,62%, dos puntos menos que en 2019*
> A las 18:00 habían votado el 51,62% de los ciudadanos con derecho a voto en Castilla y León, dos puntos menos que en 2019.



Menos participación en todas las provincias excepto en Valladolid donde PODEMOS y CIUDADANOS tenían más posibilidades de sacar escaños


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## terraenxebre (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Podría ser



Masivamente va a ser que no...
No me fio con los datos de participación......


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

va a ser brutalísimo el resultado de vox


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Triple empate


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Cuidado porque JJ en twitter ha dicho que vox va a tener un resultado historico.
No se a que se referirá con eso.


----------



## vermer (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Ya a ganado la psoe?



Piensa que PSOE, PP, PODEMOS, y los partidos basura-aldeanos de "Ejpaña vaciada" o UPL SON LA MISMA BASURA.

Aquí lo único que se verá es si la basura pepera certifica su defunción. ...más o menos rápido


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox más cerca de los 20 que de los 15

lo dije hace dos días y es lo que pasará


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Cuidado porque JJ en twitter ha dicho que vox va a tener un resultado historico.
> No se a que se referirá con eso.



Ese quien es ?


----------



## El DesPromotor (13 Feb 2022)

Mañana en Génova cuando se reúnan los barones con Casado y el Aceitunas...


Los idus de marzo en febrero...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Mañana en Génova cuando se reúnan los barones con Casado...
> 
> 
> Los idus de marzo en febrero...



Fracasado volverá a lameculos oficial del partido


----------



## rondo (13 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El Cid llevaba el mismo corte de pelo.
> 
> A sus huestes vas.
> 
> Torpe.



No lo llevaba en ese plan de planchabragas,anormal


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox más cerca de los 20 que de los 15
> 
> lo dije hace dos días y es lo que pasará



Ojalá


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

VOXpasso


----------



## Mig29 (13 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Mañana en Génova cuando se reúnan los barones con Casado y el Aceitunas...
> 
> 
> Los idus de marzo en febrero...



Si casado lo gestiona bien, puede ser su renacimiento, el único camino es entenderse con Vox, y aquí tienen opción de montar un gobierno de coalición que funcione y haga carburar CyL.
Como es retardado y se fía de otro retrasado aún mayor como es Egea, pues la cagaran como siempre, y en las próximas elecciones irá Ayuso de líder.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Si casado lo gestiona bien, puede ser su renacimiento, el único camino es entenderse con Vox, y aquí tienen opción de montar un gobierno de coalición que funcione y haga carburar CyL.
> Como es retardado y se fía de otro retrasado aún mayor como es Egea, pues la cagaran como siempre, y en las próximas elecciones irá Ayuso de líder.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Si casado lo gestiona bien, puede ser su renacimiento, el único camino es entenderse con Vox, y aquí tienen opción de montar un gobierno de coalición que funcione y haga carburar CyL.
> Como es retardado y se fía de otro retrasado aún mayor como es Egea, pues la cagaran como siempre, y en las próximas elecciones irá Ayuso de líder.



A Ayuso la votaria hasta mi mujera...

Cuidado pues


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



No le quieren ni en su casa


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Como esto sea la tonica en los pueblos ya veremos que pasa en el PP


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Como esto sea la tonica en los pueblos ya veremos que pasa en el PP


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Los NABOS del marqués son los que se va a comer FraCasado......


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Feb 2022)

Teodoro García Egea SUBNORMAL analfabeto ACEITUNO DE MIERDA


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Como eso sea lo que pase en la mayoria de pueblos fieles votantes del PP y en las ciudades aumente el voto ... esta noche se verán lloros en el PP ,pero ya veremos ....

NO es lo mismo que baje 2% pero que esa bajada sea en realidad que baja mas en los pueblos y no en las ciudades ...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Como esto sea la tonica en los pueblos ya veremos que pasa en el PP



Eres un paralítico que se pasa el día en casa en el PC?
Tienes paguita?
Siempre estás aquí metido.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Como esto sea la tonica en los pueblos ya veremos que pasa en el PP



Todos esos ahora votan a VOX, no problem...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Como eso sea lo que pase en la mayoria de pueblos fieles votantes del PP y en las ciudades aumente el voto ... esta noche se verán lloros en el PP ,pero ya veremos ....
> 
> NO es lo mismo que baje 2% pero que esa bajada sea en realidad que baja mas en los pueblos y no en las ciudades ...



Lameculos Fracasado no vuelve a su pueblo


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (13 Feb 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Si casado lo gestiona bien, puede ser su renacimiento, el único camino es entenderse con Vox, y aquí tienen opción de montar un gobierno de coalición que funcione y haga carburar CyL.
> Como es retardado y se fía de otro retrasado aún mayor como es Egea, pues la cagaran como siempre, y en las próximas elecciones irá Ayuso de líder.



Fracasado renaciendo, ay que me loleo, es el ser mas lamentable de la historia de la politica.
Solo hay dos posibilidades, que le echen o que termine con el PP.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Teodoro García Egea SUBNORMAL analfabeto ACEITUNO DE MIERDA



Sólo queda VOX


----------



## fieraverde (13 Feb 2022)

La superultrahiperderecha sorpassa al pepé


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> La superultrahiperderecha sorpassa al pepé



VOXpasso

Que VOXtia


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Feb 2022)

vaya mierda resultado VOX no?

tanto sembrar para sacar 12-13?¿

Joder no sé, pero por la presencia en redes sociales esperaba como mínimo que sacaran 24 joder....


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> vaya mierda resultado VOX no?
> 
> tanto sembrar para sacar 12-13?¿
> 
> Joder no sé, pero por la presencia en redes sociales esperaba como mínimo que sacaran 24 joder....



Triple empate a 25


----------



## jorobachov (13 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> vaya mierda resultado VOX no?
> 
> tanto sembrar para sacar 12-13?¿
> 
> Joder no sé, pero por la presencia en redes sociales esperaba como mínimo que sacaran 24 joder....



Los colegios cierran a las 20 no ??? Entonces que estás hablando ??


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> vaya mierda resultado VOX no?
> 
> tanto sembrar para sacar 12-13?¿
> 
> Joder no sé, pero por la presencia en redes sociales esperaba como mínimo que sacaran 24 joder....



Eso lo marca el logaritmo.


----------



## Felson (13 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> vaya mierda resultado VOX no?
> 
> tanto sembrar para sacar 12-13?¿
> 
> Joder no sé, pero por la presencia en redes sociales esperaba como mínimo que sacaran 24 joder....



Eso sería como pedir que alguien con sentido común y sin dinero de la banca, el ibex o potencias extranjeras sacara tres diputados solo por decir cosas con sentido, prometer lo posible y hacer lo que nadie ha hecho, además de ser honrado; por lo menos, un poco. Como mucho, sería extraparlamentario. A veces no queda más remedio que conformarse con la mierda para salir de la fosa séptica, esperando tener tal apoyo para poder alcanzar un peldaño más hacia la superficie. Es posible que esa mierda sobre la que te apoyas al final esté blanda y no te sirva para impulsarte, pero en la letrina no tienes, siquiera, esa esperanza.


----------



## un mundo feliz (13 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> vaya mierda resultado VOX no?
> 
> tanto sembrar para sacar 12-13?¿
> 
> Joder no sé, pero por la presencia en redes sociales esperaba como mínimo que sacaran 24 joder....



Erosionar las redes clientelares del PPSOE lleva décadas. Es lo que hay.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Feb 2022)

@xicomalo soplapollas te voy a quemar la casa


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Feb 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Los colegios cierran a las 20 no ??? Entonces que estás hablando ??



todo el mundo sabe a estas horas que VOX va a sacar 11-14 como mucho.

lo que yo digo es que....viendo las redes sociales me sabe a poco..que digo poco....a poquísimo.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Feb 2022)

No se pueden extrapolar los resultados de VOX en unas autonomicas a en unas generales, en las generales VOX siempre va a sacar mucho mejor resultados.


----------



## François (13 Feb 2022)

En la SECTA no han hablado ni de rasquis de VOX durante el periodo electoral. Han cambiado de táctica y no lo han mentado durante las elecciones ni para criticarlo ni para meter miedo como hicieron en las de Madrid.

Hoy ya están hablando otra vez de VOX como si nada.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Erosionar las redes clientelares del PPSOE lleva décadas. Es lo que hay.



La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero del PPSOE no se desmorona


----------



## jorobachov (13 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> todo el mundo sabe a estas horas que VOX va a sacar 11-14 como mucho.
> 
> lo que yo digo es que....viendo las redes sociales me sabe a poco..que digo poco....a poquísimo.



Si todo el mundo sabe , es que algo no me cuadra. Algoritmo , indra , pucherazo de garbanzos ??? Hasta que no hay recuento oficial , no se pueden hacer cábalas


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Echo de menos el salseo habitual de “ vengo de votar en Carrión de los Condes y la interventora del PP estaba escondiendo las papeletas de Vox”.
> No se, me falta algo.



Anda que no hay nombres de pueblos bonitos en Castilla y León y coges uno básico. Un buen Gomezserracín. O mejor aun voy por la carretera de las maricas (no, no son maricones) de Tudela a Boecillo y vi a varios de la españa vacía tirando bolsas con votos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Bueno, a está. Dos puntos menos de participación que en las últimas, nada especial.
Ya me he puesto al Gordo, tengo a mano las palomitas y conectado a la web oficial del recuento:





Elecciones a las Cortes de Castilla y León







elecciones2022ccyl.es




¿Que empiece el espectáculo!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Feb 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Si todo el mundo sabe , es que algo no me cuadra. Algoritmo , indra , pucherazo de garbanzos ??? Hasta que no hay recuento oficial , no se pueden hacer cábalas



Una cosa es seguro; muleta del PP. Yo no veo "revolución" ninguna en dicha situación.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Ya pueden mirar bien en estas elecciones que me parece que los muertos van a votar a PSOE en los pueblos , no bola de nieve tú no


----------



## jorobachov (13 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Una cosa es seguro; muleta del PP. Yo no veo "revolución" ninguna en dicha situación.



Todavía no se puede saber... Y si vox saca más procuradores que el PP ??


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

François dijo:


> En la SECTA no han hablado ni de rasquis de VOX durante el periodo electoral. Han cambiado de táctica y no lo han mentado durante las elecciones ni para criticarlo ni para meter miedo como hicieron en las de Madrid.
> 
> Hoy ya están hablando otra vez de VOX como si nada.



Ensayo y error, van probando cosillas a ver si alguna les sale.
Lo que nadie les dice es que esas mierdas funcionan cuando el partido en cuestión es o minúsculo o de base endeble, ya no ni con estos.
Pero vaya, que ellos a la suya.


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

Esperando 15 escaños de Vox.
Al PP que le follen, excepto a Aiuso, que mela o yo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

alkaizer filtrando ya sondeos

batacazo de la pp que dependerá de vox para gobernar


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Cuidado porque JJ en twitter ha dicho que vox va a tener un resultado historico.
> No se a que se referirá con eso.



Quién es JJ?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Boker (13 Feb 2022)

OJO, que el recuento está en manos de Indra... 
empresa que controla de cerca el nefasto y tramposo Perro Sánchez.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Feb 2022)

Pues que la PP no se presente. Ya no son necesarios.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Feb 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Todavía no se puede saber... Y si vox saca más procuradores que el PP ??



En ese caso si que se daría un cambio sustancial, pero lo cierto es que la gente no vota a VOX para que gobierne el PP ni a Podemos para que gobierne el PSOE. Esta corriente surgió hace unos años con la intención de que no gobernara el PPSOE de forma constante e introducir alternativas; 11 años después seguimos en las misma. 

De no obtener resultados y satisfacciones propias el personal se cansa. Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

Ferreras en directo con su liquen en la cabeza. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Juntos jajajajaja!
Que la Pp se disuelva y ya no habría problema.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

A estas alturas:
PSOE 31
PP 27
VOX 15
PODEMOS 3
CS 1
OTROS 4


----------



## Nudels (13 Feb 2022)

Que ostia se va dar Fracasado ese personaje pusilánime, sin alma, si chicha, sin carisma, parsimonioso que solo quiere que pase el tiempo y más tiempo pasando sin pena ni gloria, asco da se merece el peor resultado de la historia.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Jajajajajajajajaja fraCagado

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Ferreras en directo con su liquen en la cabeza. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Que VOXtia


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Voxlerdos dándose cuenta (de lo que sabemos muchos desde 2018...) que con la derecha dividida y el sistema dHont, van a tragar "sosiá comunijmo" a paladas, una década como mínimo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Nudels dijo:


> Que ostia se va dar Fracasado ese personaje pusilánime, sin alma, si chicha, sin carisma, parsimonioso que solo quiere que pase el tiempo y más tiempo pasando sin pena ni gloria, asco da se merece el peor resultado de la historia.



Lameculos Fracasado dimisión


----------



## algala (13 Feb 2022)

Boker dijo:


> OJO, que el recuento está en manos de Indra...
> empresa que controla de cerca el nefasto y tramposo Perro Sánchez.



Se nota que ya veis venir la derrota.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Voxlerdos dándose cuenta (de lo que sabemos muchos desde 2018...) que con la derecha dividida y el sistema dHont, van a tragar "sosiá comunijmo" a paladas, una década como mínimo.



No me parece justo que un bloque vaya unido y otro no


----------



## kopke (13 Feb 2022)

Yo ya he cumplido con mi misión. He votado a VOX.

Solo queda VOX.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> No me parece justo que un bloque vaya unido y otro no




Por eso el P$OE creó y promocionó a Puterox.

Acordaros que antes del "estreno" de las andaluzas, los teníamos a todos estos mariachis verdes en Atresmedia 24/7. (Si no iban ellos, hablando de ellos), y eso hay que pagarlo...


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (13 Feb 2022)

Los Panchos han venido a votar en masa....


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Feb 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Yo ya he cumplido con mi misión. He votado a VOX.
> 
> Solo queda VOX.



vives en la meseta del hambre?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Yo ya he cumplido con mi misión. He votado a VOX.
> 
> Solo queda VOX.



VOXpasso masivamente


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Aquí uno que se va coscando de la estafa, aunque aún no asume quién hace de zapador...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Veo a Ferreras muy contento y relajado...

Va a disfrutar degollando a Fracasado


----------



## fieraverde (13 Feb 2022)

Empieza el especial en EsRadio.


----------



## maxhc (13 Feb 2022)

Pillo sirio en jilo mítico

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

Es que los del PP bordean la subnormalidad. 

Montan unas elecciones para no tener que depender de un partido a la baja y se pone en manos de un partido al alza...


----------



## Gigatr0n (13 Feb 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Yo ya he cumplido con mi misión. He votado a VOX.
> 
> Solo queda VOX.



Tu "misión" no ha sido votar al vox, sino regalar tu voto a este;





... estarás contento


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Veo a Ferreras muy contento y relajado...
> 
> Va a disfrutar degollando a Fracasado





Por supuesto, van a gobernar Castilla y León los suyos, gracias a los "troyanos" del VOX$OE.


Recordad que Castilla y León era feudo de la derecha....

Ahora los voxtontos que tengáis pisitos en Valladolid o Burgos o Salamanca, a disfrutad de la LEY DE VIVIENDA y REGULACIÓN DEL ALQUILER, que se va a aplicar en vuestra CA "socialista", por tirar el voto....


Disfruten lo voxtado.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Pie de urna Metroscopia
PP 29 a 31
Psoe 27 a 19
Vox de 13 a 16
Leoneses 3
U. Podemos 2 a 3
Soria Ya 2 a 3
Ciudadanos y Por Ávila 0 a 1


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

VOX 35


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

pp 33 psoe 26 vox 12 ciudatans 1 podemas 2


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que no os entra en la puta cabeza es que el pp es la filial del psoe.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

DE UNO A 16 
!!!!!1111!111uno


----------



## El Pionero (13 Feb 2022)

*Castilla y León 

Esta es la que van a dar en la tele de Castilla y León:
PP 31-33
PSOE 27-29
VOX 11-13
UP 2
Cs 1
UPL 3
Soria Ya 2-3
XAv 1*


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Bobierno PPSOE??


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

la que mas le da a vox es metroscopia

13-16


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

HA GANADO EL PARTIDO POPULAR


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> DE UNO A 16
> !!!!!1111!111uno



Ya verás como viene alguno todavía a decir que es una mierda de resultado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> *Castilla y León
> 
> Esta es la que van a dar en la tele de Castilla y León:
> PP 31-33
> ...



vox tiene mas de 13

estoy seguro


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> *Castilla y León
> 
> Esta es la que van a dar en la tele de Castilla y León:
> PP 31-33
> ...



La misma que GAD 3


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Hay que recordar que la PSOE tiene 35 escaños ahora,así que también se va a pegar un buen ostion


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

fracaso vox


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

Ya voy poniendo la sexta para los lloros o no?


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

y super fracaso de podemas...


----------



## Renegato (13 Feb 2022)

No me explico como aún le dan un escaño a ciudadanos las encuestas, si están ya muertos y enterrados


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> fracaso vox




vox va a estar en los 17


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox va a estar en los 17



Dicen 12... ya veremos, mientras no roben al PP


----------



## El Pionero (13 Feb 2022)

Ayuso calienta que sales para Génova


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dicen 12... ya veremos, mientras no roben al PP




hazme caso

17


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Veo a Ferreras muy contento y relajado...
> 
> Va a disfrutar degollando a Fracasado





Ve carnaza para alimentar a las hordas progres con un gobierno PP-Vox para los próximos años.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ve carnaza para alimentar a las hordas progres con un gobierno PP-Vox para los próximos años.


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Despierta,Centrados,Volt,Por un mundo justo: vaya partidos paco que se presentan


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

Cuidado que puede gobernar el psoe segun la horquilla que da elmundo.es...


----------



## dabuti (13 Feb 2022)

LOS FACHAS RONDARÁN SU 15-16% HABITUAL.





VOX fracasará si no supera el 16,3% en GENERALES 2019 en FACHILLA Y LEÓN.


¿ Tú dices que usemos el mismo taxi de la vez pasada ? :p No. Que no váis a superar los resultados de GENERALES 2019. Y, CON LA MATRACA QUE DÁIS, ES UN PUTO FRACASO NO CRECER. PD: UP Y SÁNCHEZ GOBERNANDO ESPAÑA. DE CASA SE SALE LLORAO.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (13 Feb 2022)

Vox 14


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> No me explico como aún le dan un escaño a ciudadanos las encuestas, si están ya muertos y enterrados



Porque esos si que son casta, de la que pone la pasta del ibex 35. Juegan a muchas bandas.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (13 Feb 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ya voy poniendo la sexta para los lloros o no?



Estan lloriqueando ya, la de publico esta que muerde pq vox haya subido a 13-16.
Sus lloros, mis gozos


----------



## Karlb (13 Feb 2022)

VamOX.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

La participacion muy baja, una pena...


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Empiezan a contar:



https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

PODEMITAS CON EL CULO EN LLAMAS ALERTA ANTIFASCISTA


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Voxlerdos dándose cuenta (de lo que sabemos muchos desde 2018...) que con la derecha dividida y el sistema dHont, van a tragar "sosiá comunijmo" a paladas, una década como mínimo.



Los progres no podéis ser más SUBNORMALES, no hay ninguna derecha dividida, la única derecha es VOX.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Todas las encuestas dan mayoría a PP y Vox entre 42 y 48 (mayoría absoluta 41)


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Me conecto ahora. Lo primero que he hecho ha sido conectar la secta y he visto a una de la PSOE llorando por la subida de VOX. Ahora sale Nachete.

Se espera noche mítica llena lágrimas de progre.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Empiezan a contar:
> 
> 
> 
> https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon



PP: 40
VOX: 15


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cuidado que puede gobernar el psoe segun la horquilla que da elmundo.es...



Fracasado dimisión


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox va a estar en los 17



es igual, lo importante es que el PP depende totalmente de VOX, así que o atienden a razones o que pacten con la PSOETA


----------



## HurreKin (13 Feb 2022)

como lloran en la sexta es increible


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

A ver por curiosidad cuantos votos sacan.


----------



## Agilipollado (13 Feb 2022)

Bufff, ya hay resultados oficiales, PP 40, Vox 15...


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Veo a Ferreras muy contento y relajado...
> 
> Va a disfrutar degollando a Fracasado



Yo les veo completamente jodidos. Echando bilis porque VOX sube jajajajajajajajaja.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (13 Feb 2022)

16,3% VOX en GENERALES 2019.

VA A BAJAR. FRACASO.





__





VOX fracasará si no supera el 16,3% en GENERALES 2019 en FACHILLA Y LEÓN.


¿ Tú dices que usemos el mismo taxi de la vez pasada ? :p No. Que no váis a superar los resultados de GENERALES 2019. Y, CON LA MATRACA QUE DÁIS, ES UN PUTO FRACASO NO CRECER. PD: UP Y SÁNCHEZ GOBERNANDO ESPAÑA. DE CASA SE SALE LLORAO.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Feb 2022)

La funcivagada y los NPCs adoctrinados nivel over 9000.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> y super fracaso de podemas...



Antes tenía un solo diputado si ahora saca dos o tres ni tan mal, eso sí, de ser alternativa al bipartidismo como llegó a ser hace unos años ni en sus sueños más húmedos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

participación 72%

brutal


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Trasvase de ciudadanos a vox?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

ya empezó el escrutinio


----------



## paxx (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos está fuera de momento….


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

Es solo un chiste: Supngo que el conteo irá rapidísimo, en los pueblos de menos de 200 personas que se gastan en Castilla La Vieja supongo que a las 12:00 del medio día habría votado la totalidad del pueblo (los ancianos al salir de misa) por lo que el recuento de los votos está ya en el centro de procesamiento de datos desde medio día.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 Feb 2022)

Si ahora dan una pequeña opción de sumar mayoría a PSOE + aledaños, al final del recuento eso se esfuma seguro.


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 16,3% VOX en GENERALES 2019.
> 
> VA A BAJAR. FRACASO.
> 
> ...



Guardo el comentario...


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Empiezan a contar:
> 
> 
> 
> https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon



0.2% llevan y batacazo de la PSOE. Que lástima que no se mantenga así.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Participación 72%,


----------



## dabuti (13 Feb 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Bufff, ya hay resultados oficiales, PP 40, Vox 15...



Pueblos de garrulazos fachas VOXTONTAZOS y PEPERAZOS.


----------



## InigoMontoya (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Andreas Katsulas (13 Feb 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Bufff, ya hay resultados oficiales, PP 40, Vox 15...



Enlace o reporte.

Ya lo tengo.


https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya empezó el escrutinio



Si ha empezado pero llevan muy poco:



https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon


----------



## Karlb (13 Feb 2022)

Preescolar está aliquebrado.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Empiezan a contar:
> 
> 
> 
> https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon



Empieza bien






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> PP: 40
> VOX: 15



Firmaba eso por los siglos.,


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox 15 escaños de moemnto

empezó el escrutinio


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

*pp 47
vox 15*
*psoe 14*


*ESCRUTADO*
0,16%



https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 Feb 2022)

La PSOE en las anteriores tenía 35


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

Zapaperro con la soga al cuello. Vuelve a su mina de oro en Caracas.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por supuesto, van a gobernar Castilla y León los suyos, gracias a los "troyanos" del VOX$OE.
> 
> 
> Recordad que Castilla y León era feudo de la derecha....
> ...



Sólo hay dos partidos, SUBNORMAL.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

grande vox

15 escaños en los pueblos pequeños

estará por encima de los 17


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Feb 2022)

Por lo que veo Gitanovox y la pepé arrasan. Parece que las manipulaciones de la izmierda ya no surten efecto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Trasvase de ciudadanos a vox?



No creo


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 Feb 2022)

Tezanos HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA, a ver cuando te cruzas con un mena con machete.


----------



## HurreKin (13 Feb 2022)

Doblevozalera


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ya voy poniendo la sexta para los lloros o no?



Claro!
Aquí la pusimos hace un rato y ya disfrutamos con las caras y los comentarios de los _ejpertos_.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

podemas 1 escaño jajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

por hay va a estar


----------



## HurreKin (13 Feb 2022)

Joder que caras en la sexta jajajajaj


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

El escrutinio hasta que no supere el 15% puede dar muchos bandazos, a partir del 30% suele estar casi todo el pescado vendido, aunque el baile de un par de escaños ponga y quite gobiernos, en este caso puede durar mucho más allá de la noche electoral.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Al 0,36% ahora.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Acaban de publicar la encuesta del mundo, PP y Vox podrían no sumar mayoría absoluta.


jpjp dijo:


> Empiezan a contar:
> 
> 
> 
> https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon



Apenas han contado 2000 votos, por lo pronto resultados muy distorsionados

Poned el enlace en el primer mensaje


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

El Psoe es el cáncer de España.


Pero el PP de Castilla y Leon no le queda a la zaga con las putas restricciones.


----------



## El Promotor (13 Feb 2022)

Basándose en lo que dicen las encuestas:

- CyL va a un escenario similar al de la CAM de Ayuso o la Andalucía de Juanma Moreno.

- La duda en este caso es si NWOX entrará en el gobierno o no. Opino que debería hacerlo y mojarse.

- Si se confirman más o menos estos resultados mañana mismo empiezan las negociaciones bajo cuerda para formar gobierno entre PP y NWOX.

En cualquier caso, y pase lo que pase, aprovecho para felicitar a la verdadera vencedora a nivel nacional de estas elecciones autonómicas...







Es lo que hay, ni más ni menos.






@Guillotin @Gigatr0n @Edge2 @Impresionante @Archibald @eljusticiero @Guanotopía @Viernes_Negro4 @Arturo Bloqueduro @dabuti @xicomalo @IsabelloMendaz @Archimanguina @pelotazo_especulativo @VOX o DERROICIÓN @P'tit Quinquin @Erio-Eleuterio @delhierro @Pollepolle @Santoro @ORGULLO BLANCO @el arquitecto @Karlb @HvK @SUEVO @Kurten @lowfour


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Al 0,36% ahora.




pinta bien para vox


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Feb 2022)

Buena ostia de la PSOE. Joder, joder...


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Bufff, ya hay resultados oficiales, PP 40, Vox 15...



Se cuentan primero los votos de los pueblos...

Las grandes ciudades para lo último 

Muchas fiestas de la democracia he visto ya en burbuja


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Feb 2022)

Daputy, vieja maricona voy llamando el taxi?


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pinta bien para vox



Hasta un 15% como ha dicho otro forero lo mejor es esperar son pocos votos los que se han contabilizado.


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

No me seais burros,la participacion del 70% es sobre los votos contados en este caso el 0,36%


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

0,47%


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> 0.2% llevan y batacazo de la PSOE. Que lástima que no se mantenga así.



Son datos de pueblos con menos de 100 habitantes, ahí no están los votos de la progresia urbana, ni los obreros que votan a esa izquierda que trama para aniquilarlos, como los de la industria del automóvil.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Tengo a @dabuti en el ignore, para los que aún le veais, ¿se ha asomado ya por el hilo?


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Participación 72%,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942336



Hostias 

5 puntos más??

Eso lo puede cambiar todo


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

Lo suyo sería a Ciudadanos. El problema es que no habría nadie para recogerlas.


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Feb 2022)

@xicomaIo @dabuti llamad ya a la ambulancia que hoy os toca desgarro anal profundo, guarros, piojosos.


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

Con menos del 1% escrutado es de chiste dar por hecho nada... Salvo que Tezanos debe de ser imputado por otro uso fraudulento de las instituciones públicas al servicio de su partido.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Pero puto SUBNORMAL, qué parte de que los votos que no van a VOX van al psoe?????? Sólo hay dos partidos, qué es lo que no entiendes????

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que si parece que están ya en lo que se esperan que saquen son vox, esto demuestra una cosa: que son absolutamente transversales. Es de esperar que conforme avance el escrutirno aumente el voto del psoe (ciudades) y baje el del PP.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Feb 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Basándose en lo que dicen las encuestas:
> 
> - CyL va a un escenario similar al de la CAM de Ayuso o la Andalucía de Juanma Moreno.
> 
> ...



Hacen falta machetes caros.

Aparte, no cambia nada


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> @xicomaIo @dabuti llamad ya a la ambulancia que hoy os toca desgarro anal profundo, guarros, piojosos.



JOJOJJOJOJO


----------



## nomeconsta (13 Feb 2022)

6400 votos, de momentos los resultados no valen para nada, dejad de poner números de escaños absurdos


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Cs: 0


----------



## Madrid (13 Feb 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Pueblos de garrulazos fachas VOXTONTAZOS y PEPERAZOS.









Que rídiculo eres.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

0,82

y vox sube


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hostias
> 
> 5 puntos más??
> 
> Eso lo puede cambiar todo



Es sobre los votos contados,en este caso el 0,47%


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Soria, 5 diputados
Pp y Soria Ya empatados arriba con 2 cada uno
Psoe y Vox disputando el último


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Pueblos de garrulazos fachas VOXTONTAZOS y PEPERAZOS.


----------



## Karlb (13 Feb 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942348
> 
> 
> Doblevozalera



Sabe que hoy hay mucha gente pendiente de su careto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

pinta muy bien la noche para vox


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

La izquierda vuelve a ser SUBCAMPEONA como en el 36.


----------



## nomeconsta (13 Feb 2022)

11000 votos, los resultados actuales no sirven de nada


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

Casi el 1% escrutado y parece que el parlamento de CyL es cosa de 3. El resto de partidos morralla ignorable.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

podemos 1

chusmadanos 0


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Ya solo quedan 4 partidos por puntuar,esto es como eurovision.


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

@dabuti ¿Cómo harás para comerte tus palabras?


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

El pp mayoria absoluta !!!!!


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

En la Secta parece que están poniendo la venda antes que la herida, y se fían a que la PP no necesite el voto a favor.


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ya solo quedan 4 partidos por puntuar,esto es como eurovision.



Buenooo, si es como eurovisión ya sabemos que a España solo le votan Portugal y Andorra.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Estan lloriqueando ya, la de publico esta que muerde pq vox haya subido a 13-16.
> Sus lloros, mis gozos



Vamos a sintonizar a ferreras pues.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Un 5% más de participación, sobre todo en grandes ciudades


----------



## Agilipollado (13 Feb 2022)

Bueno, si el PP soborna al de X Avila, aun sacaria mayoria... pero le da que empezará a bajar en breve


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hostias
> 
> 5 puntos más??
> 
> Eso lo puede cambiar todo



5% más de participación, eso rompe muchos estudios previos, los partidos localistas van a rascar menos, e incluso PODEMOS puede bajar aún más.


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

1,3% y PP casi duplica al PSOE.


----------



## Trovador (13 Feb 2022)

https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon



Link de la Junta


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

40 la PP, 22 la PSOE, 14 VOX, al 1%


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

Yo lo que huelo es la hostia del PSOE a distancia.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942359



La bella Ayuso nada pinta en este tema.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

2,07


----------



## Frank H (13 Feb 2022)

2%... se pueden quedar en cero ciudadanos *y* podemos


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

Ciudadanos más votos que podemos


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

1.30% escrutado:


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Os estais haciendo la picha un lío con la participación,ya paso de explicarlo por enésima vez.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Psoe solo gana en León. Sacar a Zapatero en la campaña les ha servido de algo.
En el resto gana el PP.
Ciudadanos y Podemos KO


----------



## Pacoronavirus (13 Feb 2022)

No os hagais pajas con que VOX va a subir a medida que avance el recuento que ya hemos visto en unas generales tener 28 escaños con el 0,01% escrutado y mantenerse así hasta el 100%.

La magia del algoritmo


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Son datos de pueblos con menos de 100 habitantes, ahí no están los votos de la progresia urbana, ni los obreros que votan a esa izquierda que trama para aniquilarlos, como los de la industria del automóvil.



Los pueblos pequeños de Castilla son auténticos geriátricos al aire libre, y ahí el voto al PP es casi un mandamiento, eso de VOX a los viejos les suena raro, y ya el PSOE o Podemos ni te cuento.


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

Frank H dijo:


> 2%... se pueden quedar en cero ciudadanos *y* podemos



Me da la impresión que CyL no es un territorio muy "amigable" a Podemos.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (13 Feb 2022)

Joder un 2%, esperaros al menos a que haya un 20% para empezar a ver tendencias, no?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Yo lo que huelo es la hostia del PSOE a distancia.



Si con lo de Ayuso, Sánchez de cargó a Redondo, si se confirma la caída del PSOE, le va a tocar rodar la cabeza al trilero de Tezanos.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Ya estamos en más de un 2%


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 2,07



¿Cómo lo has visto en Pucela?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos desaparece, aunque ahora se llame Soria Ya.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

Vaya ostia del psoe, me estoy tocando...


----------



## Shudra (13 Feb 2022)

A VER LA CARA EN PUDREMOS


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

TODO LO QUE NO SEA MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA PARA B


Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los pueblos pequeños de Castilla son auténticos geriátricos al aire libre, y ahí el voto al PP es casi un mandamiento, eso de VOX a los viejos les suena raro, y ya el PSOE o Podemos ni te cuento.



Una polla la mayoría son socialistas de toda la vida


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

15 escaños


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me da la impresión que CyL no es un territorio muy "amigable" a Podemos.



En Valladolid hay mucho guarro de siempre, pero entre que hay otras opciones o ninguna y que en los pueblos ni están ni se les espera...
Me creo que se queden en cero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

lo dicho..

vox estarña en los 17 o 18


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los pueblos pequeños de Castilla son auténticos geriátricos al aire libre, y ahí el voto al PP es casi un mandamiento, eso de VOX a los viejos les suena raro, y ya el PSOE o Podemos ni te cuento.



Hay un montón de pueblos de menos de 1.000 habitantes en CyL. Es algo absurdo, pero es así. En el sur es justo lo contrario, que un pueblo no tenga como mínimo 3.000 habitantes lo deja al nivel de aldea.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me da la impresión que CyL no es un territorio muy "amigable" a Podemos.



Castilla es tierra de gente noble y currante

Podemos no pinta nada aqui


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Joder un 2%, esperaros al menos a que haya un 20% para empezar a ver tendencias, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Son muchas provincias, va a haber saltos de diputados de 3,o 4 hasta el 85%, 90%,

Y en esos momentos, aún pueden oscilar uno o dos.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

40, 21 y 15.

Ferreras con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos por detrás de C's al 2,74% del escrutinio.


----------



## Virolai (13 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> 1,3% y PP casi duplica al PSOE.




Alguien sabe cómo suele evolucionar el recuento?


----------



## Teuro (13 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> A VER LA CARA EN PUDREMOS



Me parece que para la Yoli hoy no van a ocurrir cosas "chulísimas".


----------



## singermorning (13 Feb 2022)

Todavia fluctua bastante, en poco minutos se siguien moviendo a veces 2-3 escaños un poco aleatoriamente xD


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

Tudanca y Fernández pueden gobernar









Fernández (UP) anticipa que puede ser un "día histórico" en el que "la esperanza venza a la resignación"


El candidato de Unidas Podemos a las Cortes de Castilla y León, Pablo Fernández, ha anticipado que este puede ser un "día histórico" en el que "la esperanza venza a la resignación".




www.eldiario.es


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Ojalá desaparezcan Ciudagramos y los comunistas, como en Galicia.

Que la Psohez baje 10 escaños o mas, y la peperrada baje también para que dimita de una vez Fracasado y su perrete Teodorico.

A ver qué tal le queda el algoritmo a Tenazos.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

El PP, como el PSOE, es una máquina electoral perfectamente engrasada. Saben con ver el taco de votos en ciertas mesas a ciertas horas cómo va todo.

NADIE de Génova en Salamanca acompañando a Mañueco.

Malísima señal para la PP.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> TODO LO QUE NO SEA MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA PARA B
> 
> Una polla la mayoría son socialistas de toda la vida



¿Dónde es eso? Porque al menos en Ávila que es lo que yo conozco son más peperos que la madre que los parió.


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

Está el moñeco maricon con voz de pito y corbata en la sexta intentando sacar la cara por los guarros podemitas 

NUTRICION


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> En Valladolid hay mucho guarro de siempre, pero entre que hay otras opciones o ninguna y que en los pueblos ni están ni se les espera...
> Me creo que se queden en cero.



Valladolid, Burgos y león son las únicas zonas "rojas" de CyL, básicamente porque son las únicas con tradición industrial. Las langostas y los hijos de las langostas que tenían un sueldazo en la FASA les lavarían el cerebro con eso de la lucha obrera y no se que pollas, y votarán por sistema a la pesoe. Fuera de ahí, nada, son 4 gatos aun asi, y cada vez menos.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Cada vez que veo al "politólogo" de plantilla en el programa del Gordo no puedo evitar acordarme de esta obra de arte:


----------



## tunante (13 Feb 2022)

Tezanos, mamón, saluda a la afición


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos y Ciudadanos a tomar por el culo.


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Dónde es eso? Porque al menos en Ávila que es lo que yo conozco son más peperos que la madre que los parió.



Pues yo soy manchego y ayi la mayoría de los abuelos son socialistas de toda la vida


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> TODO LO QUE NO SEA MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA PARA B
> 
> *Una polla la mayoría son socialistas de toda la vida*



Y lo seguirán siendo. Normal.

Yo también soy socialista si me vinculan la pensión al IPC y me dejas seguir siendo una sanguijuela hasta que la dile.


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2022)

Le dan 40 al pp


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

Ya está llorando el de ciudadanos jojojo vaya hijos de puta rastreros


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que dabuti cabe en este taxi, ¿no?









capitán almeida dijo:


> Daputy, vieja maricona voy llamando el taxi?




Muy cierto. Hasta el final, todo es algoritmo.



jpjp dijo:


> Hasta un 15% como ha dicho otro forero lo mejor es esperar son pocos votos los que se han contabilizado.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Hasta el 30% o así los resultados solo sirven para echar unas risas.


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

EN LA PEXTA LLORANDO JAJAJAJA Y QUE EL GANADOR MIRAL ES EL PSOE JAJAJAJA


----------



## elojodeltuerto (13 Feb 2022)

Si hubiesen llevado a Irene y a la Tucan,mayoria aplastante.
Tezanos es un genio.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

Fernández (UP) anticipa que puede ser un "día histórico" en el que "la esperanza venza a la resignación"


El candidato de Unidas Podemos a las Cortes de Castilla y León, Pablo Fernández, ha anticipado que este puede ser un "día histórico" en el que "la esperanza venza a la resignación".




www.eldiario.es


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Yo hasta el 15% - 20% esperaria a ver como se estabiliza la cosa.


----------



## Boker (13 Feb 2022)

algala dijo:


> Se nota que ya veis venir la derrota.



No somos como la izquierda. 
Denunciamos lo que está mal no porque tengamos miedo de perder.
Que, por cierto, no vamos a perder. 
El castellano es un pueblo noble y con lo que hay que tener. 
En esa tierra es imposible que ganen (de forma limpia) los que representan la traición a España


----------



## Poncio (13 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Anda que no hay nombres de pueblos bonitos en Castilla y León y coges uno básico. Un buen Gomezserracín. O mejor aun voy por la carretera de las maricas (no, no son maricones) de Tudela a Boecillo y vi a varios de la españa vacía tirando bolsas con votos.



Mea culpa, pero lo recuerdo de una pájara miserere que me dio haciendo el Camino De Santiago y fue lo primero que me vino a la cabeza.


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)

A los veletas se los lleva el viento. Me alegro


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cada vez que veo al "politólogo" de plantilla en el programa del Gordo no puedo evitar acordarme de esta obra de arte:



De centro-centrado. Entre el PSOE y Bildu está justo el punto intermedio de la moderación.


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Losantos diciendo que en la planta noble del PP solo hay idiotas,está desatado.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

Primero entra el voto rural y luego el de las ciudades. 
¿Vox es más de pueblos o de ciudades en CyL?


----------



## Evangelion (13 Feb 2022)

Que llevan un 4, 32 % escrutado que con estos datos....nada


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

Y había gente diciendo que Epaña Vaciada sacaría 14 diputados a las cortes generales


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

Creo que se va a quedar 37 - 24 - 15


----------



## Trovador (13 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vaya ostia del psoe, me estoy tocando...



En camino está:




Vale que CS desaparece...pero tenían 12 procuradores y en estos momentos entre PP y VOX aumentan...23


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Valladolid, Burgos y león son las únicas zonas "rojas" de CyL, básicamente porque son las únicas con tradición industrial. Las langostas y los hijos de las langostas que tenían un sueldazo en la FASA les lavarían el cerebro con eso de la lucha obrera y no se que pollas, y votarán por sistema a la pesoe. Fuera de ahí, nada, son 4 gatos aun asi, y cada vez menos.



León por las minas sobre todo

Ahora son langostas premiun


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

4,32% escrutado y Vox 18% de voto,... ojo.


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

El gorrino de la secta ya está tartamudeando porque los peperros tienen que pactar con la ultraderecha


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

Ahora ha bajado la participación al 67%. Que está pasando?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

la pp no va a necesitar a vox

putada


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

¿Ese es dabuty?  



Madrid dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942363
> 
> 
> Que rídiculo eres.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues yo soy manchego y ayi la mayoría de los abuelos son socialistas de toda la vida



Bueno, pero estamos hablando de Castilla y León.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2022)

sada dijo:


> Le dan 40 al pp



Con 40 gobierna en solitario. Incluso con 38.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Feb 2022)

La gente sigue votando PP-PSOE.

A pesar de encierros, mascarillas y pinchazos....


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

revisando sitios concretos...Vox va a sacar un resultadazo


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Noche electoral de turbofachas, al gusto:

7NN - Noticias



Si alguien prefiere rojos...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Sánchez dimisión


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la pp no va a necesitar a vox
> 
> putada



Aun falta mucho por escrutar solo llevan mas de 5%.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

la pp va a acabar con 35-36 escaños

vox no podrá entrar en el gobierno


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

Si en algo hay que darle la razón a la rojunada es que ciumarranos era un partido derechoso. Todos sus votos han ido derechitos al PP. Ni transversalidad ni centrito centrado ni leches.

De todas formas demasiado poco castigo para Igea que debería estar sobrevolando Teherán montado en una grúa.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Trasvase de ciudadanos a vox?



La gente se fue del pp de rajao a Cs por progres, resulta que Cs terminó siendo más progre que el pp.

Cómo cojones van a volver al pp de fracagado que es aún mas progre que el de Rajao?????

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (13 Feb 2022)

En barrio Rojo VOX tercero. VOX lo va a peta, ciudadanos estaría cuarto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

PSOE hundido

Podemos 0

Deberían convocar elecciones generales


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> PSOE hundido
> 
> Podemos 0
> 
> Deberían convocar elecciones generales



La cámara no representa a la soberanía popy


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> De centro-centrado. Entre el PSOE y Bildu está justo el punto intermedio de la moderación.



_"Antes pistolero de la Eta que antiabortista"_.
Sublime.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos con un miserable 3% se quedaría fuera, vamos bien


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la pp va a acabar con 35-36 escaños
> 
> vox no podrá entrar en el gobierno



La mayoría son 42-43 creo, así que


----------



## Lego. (13 Feb 2022)

Con los resultados que se están anticipando ahora mismo el PP no necesita a VOX, puede asociarse con Soria Existe o cualquier otro minimundi.

Y yo casi que lo prefiero.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Participación 72%,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942336



Cómo cojones puede subir 6 puntos si iba cayendo 2??? Joder qué pucherazo jajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

podemos 0


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ahora ha bajado la participación al 67%. Que está pasando?



Que depende del porcentaje escrutado.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Tudancamón 23... Da para paja.


----------



## nomeconsta (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ahora ha bajado la participación al 67%. Que está pasando?



Es la participación de las mesas de las que se han enviado datos nada más, no la total


----------



## elojodeltuerto (13 Feb 2022)

El cis de Tezanos.


brickworld dijo:


> El gorrino de la secta ya está tartamudeando porque los peperros tienen que pactar con la ultraderecha



Hay ordenes de Europa que ni se les ocurra,masonada y narigones mandan.


----------



## Discordante (13 Feb 2022)

Todavia es muy pronto pero parece que Vox va a sacar unos resultados muy buenos. El sistema electoral nunca favorece al 3º por lo que en escaños quedara lejos tanto de PP y PSOE pero en votos va a estar mucho mas cerca.

En CyL hay muchisimos votante del PSOE, que se paso a Cs y Podemos (en funcion del perfil) pero yo lo que llevo escuchado desde el inicio de la pandemia es que este PSOE se lo pueden meter por el culo. A muchos, votantes del PSOE, ahora mismo hasta el PP les parece unos flojos y progres.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La gente sigue votando PP-PSOE.
> 
> A pesar de encierros, mascarillas y pinchazos....



Población muy envejecida que se la trae floja España en 10 años. Lo que les importa es la pensión garantizada con subidas anuales.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La gente sigue votando PP-PSOE.
> 
> A pesar de encierros, mascarillas y pinchazos....



Jubilados y funciovagos, el resto ni les votan ni les van a votar.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

*VIVA CASTILLA, VIVA VETTONIA*


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

OJO a la tendencia que está marcando SORIA con el 12% ESCRUTADO:

Soria Ya, está sacando los votos de la PSOE. Si aplicamos esto al resto de CyL....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

gran resultado de fracasado


----------



## Karlb (13 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Podemos con un miserable 3% se quedaría fuera, vamos bien



De momento está siendo lo más nutritivo.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> La gente se fue del pp de rajao a Cs por progres, resulta que Cs terminó siendo más progre que el pp.
> 
> Cómo cojones van a volver al pp de fracagado que es aún mas progre que el de Rajao?????



Pues esto tan sencillo y lógico parece que muchos no acaban de entenderlo.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

LOOOOOOOOOL!!!! EN LA SECTA FIANDO TODO A PP + LOS PAYASOS DE SORIA, AVILA Y UPL!!


----------



## Madrid (13 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Ese es dabuty?



Sí. Hay un dossier cojonudo por el foro.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Cómo cojones puede subir 6 puntos si iba cayendo 2??? Joder qué pucherazo jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Ahora pone 66% de participación. Se viene el pucherazo


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

HAY ESPERANZAS SEÑORES. PERO TODAVÍA MUCHO VOTO PARA LA PSOE. YO CREO QUE ESTO ES UN PUCHERAZO. QUE CLASE DE DEMENTE VOTA AL PSOE.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Funeral en la sexta


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos no llega ni al 4%


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (13 Feb 2022)

Los escaños van cayendo ya en los dos primeros, se puede escapar alguno a VOX, pero


Lego. dijo:


> Con los resultados que se están anticipando ahora mismo el PP no necesita a VOX, puede asociarse con Soria Existe o cualquier otro minimundi.
> 
> Y yo casi que lo prefiero.



Pues estoy de acuerdo, VOX debe de dejar de mezclarse con ninguna alternativa globalista, yo tambien lo prefiero.


----------



## hijodeputin (13 Feb 2022)

que pp o psoe saquen mayoria y sean partidos muy votados habla muy bien de los españoles. Que coño, la mayoria se han pinchado una vacuna en fase experimental y con reconocidos efectos secundarios, Y varias veces. El pueblo español no tiene remedio. O si, que es quebrar y pasarlas muy pero que muy putas, es la única manera en que se aclara uno las ideas.


----------



## paxx (13 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor es verlo en la sexta , los caretos del escolar y el ferreras hahah si se puede!


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

Hoy me ha dicho un conocido.... Me gustaria saber si mi abuela que esta ya muy mayor en una residencia, ha votado o no.

Ella no ha votado, pero...¿Habrá votado alguien por ella? En principio no verdad? Aunque tienen en la resi su DNI....


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

PP baja a 37


----------



## Virolai (13 Feb 2022)

bajada del PP al 38% y 37 escaños


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

baja la pp

gran noticia


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

En Pucela el kiosquero melenudo de podemos va a sacar al menos un escaño.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> La mayoría son 42-43 creo, así que



41


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

muy importante que la pp baje de 35 escaños


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ahora pone 66% de participación. Se viene el pucherazo



Es la participación en las mesas que se van cerrando


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> LOOOOOOOOOL!!!! EN LA SECTA FIANDO TODO A PP + LOS PAYASOS DE SORIA, AVILA Y UPL!!



Pues tiene pinta de que VOX no va a pillar tajada. Veremos.

Los resultados de Mañueco me parecen una puta locura, muy raros.


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

https://elecciones2022ccyl.es/resultados/0/castilla-y-leon

El 6% ya es un porcentaje respetable y el PP con 39 procuradores. Podría salirle un Ayuso? 

Edit. 8% y PP baja a 37 procuradores.


----------



## Trovador (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> La gente se fue del pp de rajao a Cs por progres, resulta que Cs terminó siendo más progre que el pp.
> 
> Cómo cojones van a volver al pp de fracagado que es aún mas progre que el de Rajao?????
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Porque parte de los que votaron al PSOE ahora lo están haciendo por el PP.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> HAY ESPERANZAS SEÑORES. PERO TODAVÍA MUCHO VOTO PARA LA PSOE. YO CREO QUE ESTO ES UN PUCHERAZO. QUE CLASE DE DEMENTE VOTA AL PSOE.



El votante del PSOE es muy, muy parecido al del PP. No se si son dementes, pero aún son mayoría.


----------



## dabuti (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox 15 escaños de moemnto
> 
> empezó el escrutinio



Ya te has estado dando por el culo con PlanPatriota en el Puntal de Somo, CÁNTABROS HP?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

pp 37


----------



## Cremilo (13 Feb 2022)

Al 8.13% Pudrimos fuera del parlamento, aunque ganará terreno más tarde en las ciudades


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es la participación en las mesas que se van cerrando



Gracias. Ya me extrañaba


----------



## pocholito (13 Feb 2022)

El PP va por 37 procuradores ahora hay que esperar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> En Pucela el kiosquero melenudo de podemos va a sacar al menos un escaño.



Suficiente para que un tío mediocre siga viviendo del cuento.


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El votante del PSOE es muy, muy parecido al del PP. No se si son dementes, pero aún son mayoría.



Son dementes amigo. Y paguiteros.


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

Qué asco da la puta pepé, qué asco. El puto partido progre.


----------



## mildiez (13 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La gente sigue votando PP-PSOE.
> 
> A pesar de encierros, mascarillas y pinchazos....



Precisamente por ello.

Los que votan principalmente son los mayores, y suelen votar esos dos partidos. Y están aterrorizados con el coronabicho y con palmarla, con "los jóvenes y los botellones", con "la irresponsabilidad de la jjjente" y con "los no vacunados". El PSOE y el PP sólo dan a sus votantes lo que éstos piden, "medidas".


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Feb 2022)

9.25% Podemos fuera


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 Feb 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ya te has estado dando por el culo con PlanPatriota en el Puntal de Somo, CÁNTABROS HP?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942397



Veo que te conoces la zona, hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Yo con que desaparezca Podemos ya me nutre todo el 2022.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

ha bajado uno vox


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Con el 14% escrutado , Soria Ya, el partido más votado en Soria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

Hasta las 10 por lo menos no habrá resultados fiables.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

La España Vaciada roba al PSOE


----------



## geral (13 Feb 2022)

A quien más benefician estos resultados es a Madrid.

CyL quiere seguir siendo un geriátrico sin más futuro que enviar a sus escasos jóvenes a emigrar y ser camareros de los madrileños que van a pasar el finde. Un descampado subdesarrollado que regala todo su crecimiento a Madrid. 80 años llevan así.


----------



## Ignatius (13 Feb 2022)

El voto por correo de los palentinos que viven en la diáspora será clave.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ahora ha bajado la participación al 67%. Que está pasando?



Acabo de verlo

Las maquinitas que se confunden y tal


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Lo importante es que el bloque de derechas es muy superior al de izquierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

El PP tiene que bajar de 35 para que Vox pueda entrar.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me parece que para la Yoli hoy no van a ocurrir cosas "chulísimas".



Si la izquierda fomenta partidos localistas, no hay espacio para PODEMOS, ni para el propio PSOE.

Soy de origen maragato, y quiénes votan en León a los localistas, muchos votarían a la izquierda si no se presentaran.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

VagOX 13 y bajando.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La España Vaciada roba al PSOE



Lógico, el votante nacionalista en las regiones se nutre de los votantes del Psoe. El Psoe se va a desangrar por alimentar a los nacionalistas.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Desaparece podemos y batacazo del psoe


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> El voto por correo de los palentinos que viven en la diáspora será clave.



Finísimo sentido del humor! Mis respetos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Lo importante es que el bloque de derechas es muy superior al de izquierda.



Ahora mismo el p$%€ baja 11 + C's que lo pierde todo. Pero Perro Sánchez seguirá con su agenda ignorando los resultados.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

11% escrutado:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Psoe solo gana en León. Sacar a Zapatero en la campaña les ha servido de algo.
> En el resto gana el PP.
> Ciudadanos y Podemos KO



Que en León sigan votando a ZP después de todo lo que les mintió y lo que les hizo es para que los encierren en un puto psiquiátrico con terapia de electroshock.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

P$%€ pagándosela y Porremo$ con cero sería para pajearse.


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Con el 14% escrutado , Soria Ya, el partido más votado en Soria



Menuda carabana de coches hoy de vuelta a Madrid desde Soria... Ibamos todos de procesión.

Entre que no nos fiamos del voto por correo, y de que habia que llevar a las personas mayores al colegio...


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)

El Pp no creo que tenga problema para gobernar. De todos esos partidillos sacará fácilmente apoyos. A Vox no, pero a esos les dan una consejería si hace falta.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Lo de Soria, explicado por Google:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Sánchez dimisión


----------



## Chispeante (13 Feb 2022)

Todo lo que sean más de 35 para el PP y menos de 12 para VOX, sería decepcionante. Al final Casado puede salirse con la suya y salir reforzado de Castilla y León.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Parece que los votos de Soria Ya proceden la mayoría de la PSOHEZ, interesante...


----------



## caype (13 Feb 2022)

geral dijo:


> A quien más benefician estos resultados es a Madrid.
> 
> CyL quiere seguir siendo un geriátrico sin más futuro que enviar a sus escasos jóvenes a emigrar y ser camareros de los madrileños que van a pasar el finde. Un descampado subdesarrollado que regala todo su crecimiento a Madrid. 80 años llevan así.



Ya ves, pudiendo votar a la izquierda y quedarse en las grandes empresas tecnológicas que se asentarian en la región gracias a las bajadas de impuestos y a las facilidades que suele dar la izquierda al desarrollo de la libre empresa, van y votan a la derecha para tener que irse a Madrit. Si es que no saben votar, no hay nada más tonto que un obrero de derechas y tal

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahora mismo el p$%€ baja 11 + C's que lo pierde todo. Pero Perro Sánchez seguirá con su agenda ignorando los resultados.




Na que es una región facha. No les va a influir nada.



Pero lo preocupante es que el Psoe esta dejando de ser un partido de España para ser una partido nacionalista.


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

UPL son progres no?


----------



## Kriegsmarine (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Lo importante es que el bloque de derechas es muy superior al de izquierda.



No hay bloque de derechas, solo hay una derecha: VOX.......El PP es un partido progresista mal llamado de centro, la realidad es que PP=PSOE

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Feb 2022)

El voto garrulo y cateto localista es lo peor de todo...


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El PP tiene que bajar de 35 para que Vox pueda entrar.



HÁGASE!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

14 vox


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

Resultados Electorales en Villanueva de Gormaz: Elecciones Comunidad de Castilla y León 2022


Conoce los resultados de las elecciones en Villanueva de Gormaz: número de votos y escaños por partidos en las Elecciones de la Comunidad de Castilla y León 2022 con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

Sube VOX y baja PP ahora mismo.... 36-14


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

baja 1 la pp

bien


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

12,45%


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> UPL son progres no?



Todos los minoritarios son progres izmierdosos le están quitando votos a los guarros de podemas y la pesoe


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> 11% escrutado:
> Ver archivo adjunto 942407



No me gusta como caza la perrita.

Haría falta que PP no sumara con partidos pequeños. Y haría falta que PSOE + partidos pequeños sumara más que PP.

Todo lo que no sea eso, es un Ayusazo. Y eso es lo que buscaba Casado.


----------



## josemi2 (13 Feb 2022)

Sube uno vox


----------



## diogenes de sinope (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Sánchez dimisión



Sánchez tirano traidor.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Y la veleta. La veleta también.



Von Rudel dijo:


> Yo con que desaparezca Podemos ya me nutre todo el 2022.


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Menuda carabana de coches hoy de vuelta a Madrid desde Soria... Ibamos todos de procesión.
> 
> Entre que no nos fiamos del voto por correo, y de que habia que llevar a las personas mayores al colegio...



Habéis ido parando en los putis de la carretera??


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Todos los minoritarios son progres izmierdosos le están quitando votos a los guarros de podemas y la pesoe



A lo mejor son peores que los pudremitas.


----------



## pocholito (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Sube VOX y baja PP ahora mismo.... 36-14



Y bajará más cuanto más baje el PP siempre que entre PP y voz haya mayoría absoluta es bueno


----------



## Vigorro (13 Feb 2022)

Asi va el tema...


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

OJO EMPIEZA EL PUCHERAZO LA PSOE SUBIENDO.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> 12,45%



La rima, la rima...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Sube VOX y baja PP ahora mismo.... 36-14



Por encima de 35 el PP es ganador.


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)

En las ciudades, que son las que tardan más en hacer recuento, Vox subirá y Pp bajará. La tendencia está siendo esa.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

podemas sigue a 0


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Y bajará más cuanto más baje el PP siempre que entre PP y voz haya mayoría absoluta es bueno



El problema es que PP y EV sume sin VOX


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

Con un 12% a los PPeruzos les siguen saliendo las cuentas sin PSOE ni VOX. Ahora mismo es el peor resultado pero queda mucho y su tendencia es descendente, ya han perdido 3 escaños. Al final les tocará retratarse por un lado o por el otro. Pero VOX no va a pintar nada y seguirán sin hacer autocrítica de porqué las campañas que les funcionan en Murcia no lo hacen en CyL. Que sigan insultando llamando boomers y langostos. Que sigan.


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> podemas sigue a 0



JOJOJOJOJOJO JOJO OJALÁ MO SAQUEN NADA.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> 12,45%




Lo del Psoe es muy preocupante, con estos datos no va a gobernar España.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Ya dije que hay que esperar dije 15-20% yo lo subo a 60% jeje


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

15,29%


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Parece que los votos de Soria Ya proceden la mayoría de la PSOHEZ, interesante...



Es el canario en la mina


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Habéis ido parando en los putis de la carretera??



Ya no hay a penas... La crisis...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

Vigorro dijo:


> Asi va el tema...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942413



Me gusta que el pp siga bajando.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

bajan pp y vox


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

El PP con el 15% escrutado se desinfla


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

valladolid ciudad lleva un 1,76 y con el psoe al 45%, o sea esperar subida de vox


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos asoma la cabeza


----------



## josemi2 (13 Feb 2022)

Baja uno vox


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Y la veleta. La veleta también.




Pero si esos, ni estan ni se les esperan.


Unos traidores al servico de Sanchez, era normal la ostia y la desaparición.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

Psoe esta como el ibex


----------



## singermorning (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> OJO EMPIEZA EL PUCHERAZO LA PSOE SUBIENDO.




Lleva ya un rato subiendo


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

La distancia PP-PSOE se va estrechando constantemente. 
Ahora mismo PP +7 con el 15,29%


----------



## geral (13 Feb 2022)

caype dijo:


> Ya ves, pudiendo votar a la izquierda y quedarse en las grandes empresas tecnológicas que se asentarian en la región gracias a las bajadas de impuestos y a las facilidades que suele dar la izquierda al desarrollo de la libre empresa, van y votan a la derecha para tener que irse a Madrit. Si es que no saben votar, no hay nada más tonto que un obrero de derechas y tal
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Nunca lo sabreis. 

Traeme una Mahou y un café en vaso largo y calla.


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

Los guarros y ciudagramos desapareciendo y la puta psoa no puede coger más votos que se le van a los minoritarios 

Todo el puto CIS y las charos sorbelefas de tezanos deberían desaparecer POR HIJAS DE PUTA


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

Y dabuti ya tiene escaño. Poderoso caballero es don simón.


----------



## Blackest (13 Feb 2022)

Los subnormales paletazos de Soria Ya 2 escaños, votos que van a ir directos al PSOE.

¿Con cuantos hace mayoría? ¿con 41?


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

Queda mucho todavía. Fracasado, con suerte, baja de 30.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Tezanos ha dimitido ya ?


----------



## pocholito (13 Feb 2022)

el PP 34


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo del Psoe es muy preocupante, con estos datos no va a gobernar España.



Querrá usted decir "Mangonear". Gobernar no lo ha hecho nunca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Y bajará más cuanto más baje el PP siempre que entre PP y voz haya mayoría absoluta es bueno



Mayoría van a tener seguro. pero por encima de 35 el PP no necesita a Vox.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (13 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> podemas sigue a 0



Cosas chulísimas, como el chuletón de grillo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

importante que la pp siga bajando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> el PP 34



Me estoy pajeando.


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Con un 12% a los PPeruzos les siguen saliendo las cuentas sin PSOE ni VOX. Ahora mismo es el peor resultado pero queda mucho y su tendencia es descendente, ya han perdido 3 escaños. Al final les tocará retratarse por un lado o por el otro. Pero VOX no va a pintar nada y seguirán sin hacer autocrítica de porqué las campañas que les funcionan en Murcia no lo hacen en CyL. Que sigan insultando llamando boomers y langostos. Que sigan.



Multiplicar por 12-15 lo llama fracaso. Lo que hay que leer


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo del Psoe es muy preocupante, con estos datos no va a gobernar España.



Se merecen algo peor aun. Mucha gente les vota


----------



## elojodeltuerto (13 Feb 2022)

Creo que alguien le a puesto una velita a* Indra.*


----------



## algala (13 Feb 2022)

Boker dijo:


> No somos como la izquierda.
> Denunciamos lo que está mal no porque tengamos miedo de perder.
> Que, por cierto, no vamos a perder.
> El castellano es un pueblo noble y con lo que hay que tener.
> En esa tierra es imposible que ganen (de forma limpia) los que representan la traición a España



Seguid votando igual, así os va, que sois el culo de España.


----------



## nomecreoná (13 Feb 2022)

Qué puto asco da el partido podrido PP ........................


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

El PP pierde 6 desde que comenzó el recuento que tenía 40.

Edit: 7


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

jajaja


la pp tiene que pactar con vox


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Feb 2022)

Mañueco ha empezado a contar donde le votan, pero ya se va equilibrando la cosa.

Estos tipos se hacen trampas al solitario.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Atención PP ya solo suma con VOX

Gracias Podemos 1


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Donde esta tezanos?


----------



## Trovador (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> UPL son progres no?



Autonomistas. Partido fundado por gente de la UCD.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

Veo un techo de 13-14 escaños para Vox.


----------



## el tio orquestas (13 Feb 2022)

Si votar es de subnormales, votar a PP/PSOE en 2022 es directamente de paguita. Vaya mentes privilegiadas. Cómo mola la democracia y el voto universal!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

pp pierde otro

vox sube 1


----------



## tunante (13 Feb 2022)

Gráfico dedicado a todos los votontes del PSOE castellanoleoneses


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

34 Partido pa robar

27 El partido tm


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Unidas Podemos ya tiene uno , queda noche ... pero gobernara la derecha como en los últimos 35 años en CyL


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> jajaja
> 
> 
> la pp tiene que pactar con vox



Viva Podemos


----------



## Iron John (13 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> el PP 34



Y los quehaydelomío 6 entre todos...ahora mismo necesitaría a Vox sí o sí


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Maroto en La Sexta vendiendo la piel del Oso de Chueca antes de chasearlo.


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

los resultados que salen de Valladolid son de barrios rojos, por eso el ultimo bajon.Hay que esperar todavia


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

16,89%


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

Baja otro el pp 33 y sube vox a 14


----------



## hijodeputin (13 Feb 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> No hay bloque de derechas, solo hay una derecha: VOX.......El PP es un partido progresista mal llamado de centro, la realidad es que PP=PSOE
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



el pp es centro izquierda todo lo más. Y puede que ni eso, buscar una directriz política en el PP es como buscar una aguja en un pajar. En la práctica no tienen más programa que el PSOE: creación de redes clientelares, huntar a los pensionistas, enriquecerse y en el caso de los caciques regionales legislar y prohibir y demostrar que ellos son los que mandan(véase con el caso covid) para justificarse ante los catetos de su electorado. Con VOX, que te gustará o te parecerá una mierda, al menos sabes a que principios se atienen los tios.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

PP 33
VOX 14


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Gracias a Podemos

PP tiene que pactar con VOX si o si

Jajajajaja


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

VOX vuelve 14 escaños


----------



## pocholito (13 Feb 2022)

El PP 33 y vox 14


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos ya tiene 2. A este ritmo gana y todo.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorge (13 Feb 2022)

VAAAMOS VOOOOOOX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iron John (13 Feb 2022)

PP 33


----------



## pocholito (13 Feb 2022)

PP baja a 1 el PP se va a retratar con vox esto no es como Madrid


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Maroto: Objetivo cumplido, ya no es posible un gobierno Psoe Podemos Ciudadanos


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas Podemos ya tiene uno , queda noche ... pero gobernara la derecha como en los últimos 35 años en CyL



Putos guarros de mierda,no os vota ni Dios y estáis dando por culo con vuestras progretadas


----------



## giorgio_furlan (13 Feb 2022)

Vamos derechaaaaaa, acabemos con elleessssssssssss


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

PUCHERAZO IS COMING. EL PSOE SUBIENDO COMO UN COHETE.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos entra y sube el PSOE, habrán metido datos de alguna zona roja ¿Valladolid?


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

Quiero que gane el PSOE solo para ver la cara de fracasado.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox está por encima de los 15 escaños. y la pp por debajo de los 30



Gane quién gane, perdemos todos,


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

PP tiene que pactar con VOX

Gracias Podemos


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

No es bueno que Podemos desaparezca, porque le deja el campo libre al PSOE.


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

PODRIDOS 2 ESTO ES UNA VERGÜENZA.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Espero que Giorgio Aresu se quede finalmente sin entrar.
Hasta el rabo todo es toro, veremos.


----------



## Vigorro (13 Feb 2022)

Cambio importante, entra Podemos...


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Maroto: Objetivo cumplido, ya no es posible un gobierno Psoe Podemos Ciudadanos



Maroto es muy ojetivo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2022)

Con el 20% escrotado yo poco cambia la cosa.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es bueno que Podemos desaparezca, porque le deja el campo libre al PSOE.



Tranqui para ello ya nacieron los partidos regionalistas.


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

Al final el PP va a quedar con lo mismo que en 2019. Estas elecciones han servido para que Vox se coma lo de Cs. Y saldrán diciendo que qué bien que han ganado


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Podemos entra y sube el PSOE, habrán metido datos de alguna zona roja ¿Valladolid?



El Algoritmo del INDRA hará su trabajo. El pescado lleva dos meses vendido, guisado y decidido.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

20%

PP 33
VOX14


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Gane quién gane, perdemos todos,



Los que somos de aquí y vivimos aquí, sin duda alguna.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Pucherazo subiendo PSOE y podemos jajaja ja seguir pensando que esto es una democracia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Con un 12% a los PPeruzos les siguen saliendo las cuentas sin PSOE ni VOX. Ahora mismo es el peor resultado pero queda mucho y su tendencia es descendente, ya han perdido 3 escaños. Al final les tocará retratarse por un lado o por el otro. Pero VOX no va a pintar nada y seguirán sin hacer autocrítica de porqué las campañas que les funcionan en Murcia no lo hacen en CyL. Que sigan insultando llamando boomers y langostos. Que sigan.



Te recuerdo que vOX tenía 1 en cyl y que esa zona y el norte ahora mismo está lejos de ser de vox. Un 17% como tiene ahora es un logro.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Feb 2022)

A qué hora se sabrán exactamente los resultados ? En un porcentaje amplio y casi definitivo ...sobre 80% ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> 20%
> 
> PP 33
> VOX14



El PP más o menos se va a quedar ahí y se va a tener que retratar.


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Mejor.

Al 16% PP solo suma con VOX o PSOE.

La suma PSOE + pequeños supera al PP.

Se esfuma el Ayusazo. Casado ha(es) Fracasado.


----------



## Agilipollado (13 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Con el 20% escrotado yo poco cambia la cosa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



2 escaños arriba 2 abajo, pero ya está todo el pescado vendido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> A qué hora se sabrán exactamente los resultados ? En un porcentaje amplio y casi definitivo ...sobre 80% ?



Hasta las 23 por lo menos.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Unidas podemos ya 2 ...


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Se pensaba el psoe que se iba a comer algo de c’s jajaja. Con estos resultados en las generales PP y VOX gobernaran


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

*PP 33 PSOE 28*

ojito


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

Al PP le seguirían valiendo los minoritarios. No va a pactar con podemos  aunque cosas más raras se han visto y tamayazos más gordos se han pegado. Pero si pierde otro escañito más ni la aritmética le va a valer.Sólo con PZOE o BOCS.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Podemos entra y sube el PSOE, habrán metido datos de alguna zona roja ¿Valladolid?



Muy posible, lo hacen SIEMPRE en los recuentos, de toda la vida dan datos según conviene al que esté.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> El Algoritmo del INDRA hará su trabajo. El pescado lleva dos meses vendido, guisado y decidido.




No le eches la mierda a Indra cuando la tienen parte de los Españoles.


Cualquier tonto con un Word en una sala de la sede del partido hace las cuentas y se da cuenta si le hicieron pucherazo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Tranqui para ello ya nacieron los partidos regionalistas.



O sea sucursales de la PESOE en las regiones afectadas para con pocos votos saCar di.puta.dos. Las PUTAS y sus HIJOS.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

baja 1 vox


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> A qué hora se sabrán exactamente los resultados ? En un porcentaje amplio y casi definitivo ...sobre 80% ?



Los que ves ahora mismo los puedes considerar como definitivos, poco van a variar ya.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Michavila como siempre lo clava


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

La PSOHEZ no para de subir


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Se pensaba el psoe que se iba a comer algo de c’s jajaja. Con estos resultados en las generales PP y VOX gobernaran



El problema es fracasado y sus neuras progres de mierda 
Hay que acabar con ese gilipollas no es más que otro funci de la política


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *PP 33 PSOE 28*
> 
> ojito



PPSOE 61


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

El PP bajará más, en CyL los últimos votos contados son de Valladolid ciudad.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

En TVE

El nazi narco de Feijoo diciendo que "mañueco puede hablar con cualquier partido para formar gobierno "

Al mismo tiempo el nazi covidiano de Puiggg dice que es muy malo maloso que haigan partidos que duden del estado autonómico y tal...

Se viene se viene, PPSOE


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Con el 22% escrutado VOX a 247 votos de quitarle un escaño al PP en SORIA


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Michavila como siempre lo clava



Igual que Tezanos


----------



## Evangelion (13 Feb 2022)

Con la proyeccion actual Igea va a entrar.
Una pena va a estar a punto de quedarse fuera.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> A qué hora se sabrán exactamente los resultados ? En un porcentaje amplio y casi definitivo ...sobre 80% ?



Va a haber restos ajustadísimos. Queda mucha misa.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Ya llevan el 23% y poco se va a mover ahora. PP 33, PSOE 28, VOX 13, PODEMOS 2 y QUEHAYDELOMIO 5.

El Partido Progre necesita a VOX sí o sí. Espero VOX le ate en corto.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

El PSOE empezó en 16 y ya va por 28.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

El PSOE empezó en 16 y ya va por 28.


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

VOX a 200 votos de quitar escaño al PP en Soria


----------



## montytorri (13 Feb 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> El Algoritmo del INDRA hará su trabajo. El pescado lleva dos meses vendido, guisado y decidido.



Indra puede decir lo que quiera, el excrutinio es dentro de 3 días y los partidos irán


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es bueno que Podemos desaparezca, porque le deja el campo libre al PSOE.



A nivel nacional tienen a Yoli, que tiene mucho tirón, dicen. Va a ser mejor que IU se separe de UP para que no les arrastre al abismo, jaja.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

El PP empezó en 40 y va por 33.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ver en TV que solo llevan el 20% de los votos escrutados. 

Quedan todavía un 80% 


De momento: 

Vox 14 / + 13
PP 33 / +4 
PSOE 26 / - 9 escaños 
Podemos 2 / + 0
UPL 2 / +1
Soria 2 / + 2
Por Ávila 1 / +0 

No comprendo como hay gente que sigue votando al PSOE y PP. 

Pero lo que no tiene ninguna lógica, solo enfermos mentales y masoquistas es votar a Podemos. 

Ciudadanos ni un puto escaño, deben desaparecer Ciudadanos, Podemos ya.


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Quiero que gane el PSOE solo para ver la cara de fracasado.



Qué el PSOE quede por encima de PPsoe es mi sueño húmedo.

Al PPsoe no le quedaría otra que pactar con VOX si quiere mantener el gobierno. Y pactar desde una posición muy débil.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Quiero que gane el PSOE solo para ver la cara de fracasado.



33 a 28
Posible victoria inútil del psoe, igual que en 2019, si sigue remontando con los votos de las ciudades


----------



## montytorri (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> VOX a 200 votos de quitar escaño al PP en Soria



Eso es la mitad de la población de Soria no ?


----------



## tolomeo (13 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> El PSOE empezó en 16 y ya va por 28.








Pepeee, enchufa el algoritmoooooooooo


----------



## Trurl (13 Feb 2022)

Coalición ppsoe....es el Partido Progresista sin Otros Estorbando


----------



## Furymundo (13 Feb 2022)

todo va a quedar igual


----------



## hijodeputin (13 Feb 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Al final el PP va a quedar con lo mismo que en 2019. Estas elecciones han servido para que Vox se coma lo de Cs. Y saldrán diciendo que qué bien que han ganado



eso quiere decir que los votantes de ciudadanos son tan lerdos y veletas como los de ese partido, porque vox y cs se parecen como un huevo a una nuez


----------



## Kolobok (13 Feb 2022)

@xicomalo 


SUFREEEEEEEEEE HIJOO PUTAAA HUMILLACIÓN


----------



## Trovador (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En TVE
> 
> El nazi narco de Feijoo diciendo que "mañueco puede hablar con cualquier partido para formar gobierno "
> 
> ...





Cierto. UPL es un claro ejemplo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Hay que esperar al 40-50% pero lo que parecía un batacazo tremendo de Sánchez&Soros se va a quedar en bajoncillo...


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942422
> 
> el algoritmoooooooooo



Ese cuento no lo cree nadie.


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

Si el Psoe gana las elecciones y VOX entra muy fuerte será el fin del fracasado palentino. Hay que tener fe.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hay que esperar al 40-50% pero lo que parecía un batacazo tremendo de Sánchez&Soros se va a quedar en bajoncillo...



Langostas de ciudad, es el caladero de votos del la Psoe.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> El PSOE empezó en 16 y ya va por 28.



Se llama pucherazo


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

A UPL le daba los 3 procuradores casi fijos. Parece que se va a quedar en 2, otros partidos todavía más regionalistas como el del Bierzo problablemente le hayan quitado los restos.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (13 Feb 2022)

Que votan las ciudades y localidades más grandes de CyL?


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pocoyo82 (13 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> eso quiere decir que los votantes de ciudadanos son tan lerdos y veletas como los de ese partido, porque vox y cs se parecen como un huevo a una nuez



Yo creo q los de cs han pasado al PP y gente del PP a vox


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

El Partido Progresista y Parasito está sacando 61

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero sigue


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Se llama pucherazo



Es el orden de llegada de los datos, en las zonas rurales acaban el recuento mucho antes que cualquier barrio de Valladolid.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

Ávila, 26% recontado. En la ciudad solo un 14%.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

En La Sexta haciendo malabares para decir que lo que queda de contar es zona Socialista.

Como si este PSOE fuese socialista.

Putos hooligans.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas podemos ya 2 ...



¡Ánimo!


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Se llama pucherazo



Yo en vuestro caso lo llamaría ridículo.

Ese cuento de que solo está bien cuando "ganan los míos" no lo traga nadie.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

pierde otro la pp 

bien


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

Entra Cs


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Ávila, 26% recontado. En la ciudad solo un 14%.



Ciudad? En la provincia de Soria? Que yo sepa no hay ninguna.


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

34,81% entra chusmadanos







A este paso ni pp+vox van a sumar LOL


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Dios que feos y derroidos los tertulianos langostas de TVE

Si la cara es el reflejo del alma..


----------



## tolomeo (13 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hay que esperar al 40-50% pero lo que parecía un batacazo tremendo de Sánchez&Soros se va a quedar en bajoncillo...



FraCasado también es Soros


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

*PP 32 PSOE 28*

ojito !!!!


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

Son circunscripciones muy pequeñas.

Esto va a bailar aún mucho.


----------



## Patronio (13 Feb 2022)

¿Habéis contado las veces que en el programa de Ferreras han dicho la palabra ultraderecha?
He perdido la cuenta.


----------



## Limón (13 Feb 2022)

Lo dicho.
Las ratas suciatas avergonzadas votan paleto Ya y chusmadanos desaparece.
Bien vox.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El Partido Progresista y Parasito está sacando 61
> 
> La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero sigue



Acaso lo dudas, incluso Argentina con el erial que es la mayoria votan a los mismos.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Yo en vuestro caso lo llamaría ridículo.
> 
> Ese cuento de que solo está bien cuando "ganan los míos" no lo traga nadie.



Yo no voy con nadie son escoria todos , y esto es un pucherazo , pasar en un momento a más de 12 escaños el PSOE y 2 a podemos


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Si el Psoe gana las elecciones y VOX entra muy fuerte será el fin del fracasado palentino. Hay que tener fe.



A 4

Cs entra quitando 1 al PP


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Joder, entran los veletas, espero que sea momentáneo.


----------



## Virolai (13 Feb 2022)

Cs 1 diputado


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Ciumasones le quita uno al PP, dicen que en Valladolid...¿ pero qué votan en esa ciudad?


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pierde otro la pp
> 
> bien



Mal porque es de Cs, Cs debe desaparecer.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Igea entra para dar por culo

Excelente

PP con VOX si o si


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

No creo que sean los mismos los que votaron a Cs que ahora voten a Vox, a vox le votan peperos hasta los huevos de lo flojos que está el partido y los que votaron a Cs se van al pp en gran parte.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Malas caras de los tertulianos paniaguados del PPSOE en TVE...

A ver cómo venden el.pacto PPSOE


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> ¿Habéis contado las veces que en el programa de Ferreras han dicho la palabra ultraderecha?
> He perdido la cuenta.



CHUPITO!


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Feb 2022)

La feudalización del voto y la vuelta al Antiguo Régimen es de un soez y paleto insoportable.


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> 34,81% entra chusmadanos



A Ayuso se le está haciendo el chocho pepsicola. Estamos ante el adelanto electoral más pacodemierda que se recuerda, ya se escucha a Aznarín moviendo los hilos...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Entra Cs



Increíble


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Feb 2022)

quiero que la psoe y ciudagramos se vayan a tomar por el puto culo.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> El PSOE empezó en 16 y ya va por 28.


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

Podemos baja uno


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

El PP BAja otro que lo toma ciudagramos ...


----------



## Vigorro (13 Feb 2022)

Entra C's... en verde subidas, en amarillo bajadas...


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo a todos que el Capo de la Renovables ha dicho que prefiere repetir elecciones que gobernar con Vox.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Tal y como se está poniendo la cosa Moñeco sólo podrá pactar con Vox.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Fracasado dimisión.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Yo no voy con nadie son escoria todos , y esto es un pucherazo , pasar en un momento a más de 12 escaños el PSOE y 2 a podemos



Eso pasa en todas las elecciones. Empiezan saliendo los municipios mas pequeños y bailan los números siempre.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La feudalización del voto y la vuelta al Antiguo Régimen es de un soez y paleto insoportable.



Memocracia es un chiste viejo que ha devenido en verdad


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> CHUPITO!




Dos yo ya estoy borracho........que oparen de una vex


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Una Charo en TVE

VOX ha ganado estas elecciones

Se pregunta que porqué les votan


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Como el PP empate en escaños con el PSOE ya veremos ... al final seria una perdida para el PP


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 Feb 2022)

El voto telemático del diputado del PP en la reforma electoral puede ser un preludio de lo que veamos hoy.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

De 8 partidos podemos está Sexto. Y espera que no le supere Soria ya o Por Ávila.


Ja ja ja jaaaa jass


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Como el PP empate en escaños con el PSOE ya veremos ... al final seria una perdida para el PP


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2022)

Quedan las ciudades grandes


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Van a empatar en escaños el PP y el PSOE, pero en votos gana el PSOE. Se vienen risas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

con 33 escaños la pp creo que no necesita a vox


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Como el PP empate en escaños con el PSOE ya veremos ... al final seria una perdida para el PP



Tu querida PSOE tenía 35 en las anteriores.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

Los resultados son buenos para los gitanos hezcopeteroz de BOCS. 
Esperaba nutricion de Ciudadanos y Podemos y vaya fail


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (13 Feb 2022)

Muy extraño que VOX saque en unas autonómicas prácticamente menos que en unas generales, pues aquí no hay fenómeno Ayuso.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

En la última actualización Vox ha subido de porcentaje, a ver si sigue así....


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Feb 2022)

El PP debe bajar aún algo más, porque de lo contrario pactan con "quehaydelomio" para obligar a Vox a abstenerse (y darles el gobierno sin participar en el gobierno) o votar en contra y nos vamos a repetición de elecciones.
FRACASADO al servicio de Bilderberg tiene prohibido por estos pactar con Vox.
La élite globalista nariguda sabe que los partidos patriotas como Vox son los que les pueden joder su tinglado.


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

La ciclista nudista de podemos se está jugando el escaño.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

sada dijo:


> Quedan las ciudades grandes



¿Cuáles son esas?


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

Según está ahora mismo con el PP con 32 podría prescindir de VaOX y hacer un gobierno Frankenstein con toda la purrela de Soria existe los del pueblo leonés and company.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Última hora Fracasado se afeita


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Sora Ya a 152 votos de quitarle 1 escañoa al PP


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

El PP se vuelve a distanciar ... +6

*PP 33 PSOE 27 *


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

Me cago en su puta madre que entra Igea. El resto me da igual pero eso no. Igea es el mayor hijo de puta de la región, pero con diferencia. Por favor que hagan un tongazo y le quiten el escaño, que desconecten los enchufes o lo que sea.


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son esas?



Valladolid, etc


----------



## montytorri (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vigorro (13 Feb 2022)

Sigue habiendo bailes...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Muy extraño que VOX saque en unas autonómicas prácticamente menos que en unas generales, pues aquí no hay fenómeno Ayuso.



Poca inmigración


----------



## Virolai (13 Feb 2022)

con el 41,5% el PSOE a menos de 4 puntos porcentuales del PP


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Según está ahora mismo con el PP con 32 podría prescindir de VaOX y hacer un gobierno Frankenstein con toda la purrela de Soria existe los del pueblo leonés and company.



pero no suman 41..no?


----------



## HurreKin (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Según está ahora mismo con el PP con 32 podría prescindir de VaOX y hacer un gobierno Frankenstein con toda la purrela de Soria existe los del pueblo leonés and company.



Como?

Si esa purrela suman 7


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Última hora; Biden saca 2 votos electorales en Cantaleja del Campo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Podemos baja uno



Me correría de gustó si podemos y ciudadanos sacan 0 escaños. 

Y si vox saca finalmente 20 escaños.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

*PP 32 PSOE 28*

+4

(Y Podemos solo 1, la mejor noticia de la noche)


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Por Ávila entra


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

En TVE 

El jran triunfador VOCS

Malos resultados para PPSOE


----------



## Virolai (13 Feb 2022)

con el 47% PP y Vox suman el 50,5% del voto


----------



## giorgio_furlan (13 Feb 2022)

Empuja derechaaaaaaaaa enterrad a la izquierda , vamosssssssssssssss


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (13 Feb 2022)

Asquete de partidos políticos, ni uno solo con empaque y que sea soberanista y antisionista- antiOTAN


----------



## pocoyo82 (13 Feb 2022)

Como lo estoy disfrutando en la sexta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

baja uno la pp


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> baja uno la pp



Vamooos


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

La PSOHEZ no para de subir en porcentaje en cada actualización, ya pasa del 30%


----------



## Vigorro (13 Feb 2022)

Bailecitos...


----------



## pocoyo82 (13 Feb 2022)

No se, llevan un rato diciendo que estaba a 67 vox de quitarle uno al PSOE...rico puchero están preparando


----------



## Harricana (13 Feb 2022)

veo que todavia hay gente que cree en la payasada de las elecciones.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Los hideputas de La Sexta han mentado en esta hora y media más veces a Soria que en toda la historia de la cadena junta.


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Vamooos
> Ver archivo adjunto 942456



Pablito clavó un clavito...


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> CHUPITO!




Dos yo ya estoy borracho........


Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Última hora; Biden saca 2 votos electorales en Cantaleja del Campo.




El Psoe ya esta bajandose los pantalones para que le sodomizen


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

el pp pierde otro

31


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> pero no suman 41..no?



Ahora mismo no, pero si el PP sube a 34 los minoritarios, contando a Cs, van a estar sobre los 7 u 8 diputados y con eso suman 41 que es la mayoría absoluta.


----------



## jpjp (13 Feb 2022)

A que gobierna la izquierda con todos los satélites y no entra podemos.

PP + vox están a 4 perder la absoluta.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Jojojo 31 partido podrido


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> con 33 escaños la pp creo que no necesita a vox



No...los cojones!!!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

*PP 31 PSOE 28*

+3 

Sufrimiento hasta el último minuto


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ahora mismo no, pero si el PP sube a 34 los minoritarios, contando a Cs, van a estar sobre los 7 u 8 diputados y con eso suman 41 que es la mayoría absoluta.



31 partido podrido


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

PP baja a 31


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

31 pp


----------



## Funcional (13 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Recuerdo a todos que el Capo de la Renovables ha dicho que prefiere repetir elecciones que gobernar con Vox.



Pues que se vaya y deje a Vox gobernar tranquilo.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *PP 32 PSOE 28*
> 
> +4
> 
> (Y Podemos solo 1, la mejor noticia de la noche)



YA veremos eso tambien paso en el 2019 y lo que hicieron es poner los votos de 5 que eran de podemos para otro partido y al final podemos saco 2 .... en muchos lugares algunos escaños se veran incluso en semanas


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Soria Ya 3

PP 31
VOX 13


----------



## Poseidón (13 Feb 2022)

Para que os hagais una idea de lo que es un estadista de verdad y no la pandilla de matados que hay hoy en dia.

Fraga en los 90 ya penso que podia darse un caso como este al ir los diputados por provincias. Asi que para entrar al parlamento los partidos necesitan minimo un 5% global en toda la comunidad.

Resultado, con la ley de Fraga ahi solo habria 3 partidos.


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

PP -9 desde el inicio del recuento. No sé Rick, al final no les vale ni con VOX con esa progresión.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> La ciclista nudista de podemos se está jugando el escaño.



Buenos pechos la puta.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> La ciclista nudista de podemos se está jugando el escaño.



hay foto en otro angulo? o escapada del peloton


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

A 3

Soria Ya 3 de 5


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Que en León sigan votando a ZP después de todo lo que les mintió y lo que les hizo es para que los encierren en un puto psiquiátrico con terapia de electroshock.



Hay mucho separatista en León que moja las bragas pensando en la indapandansia.

Que les den por el culo a todos, empezando por el bierzo


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (13 Feb 2022)

Fracasado seguira mañana con la sonrisa del sucnormal?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Feb 2022)

Que lamentable lo de la pepé, asco de partido traidor.

Mala noticia que hayan entrado pudremos y ciumasones.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

El PP baja a 31 con el 51%. Ahora el Fracasado los debe que tener de corbata.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son esas?



Burgos, León, Valladolid.


----------



## Gekko_ (13 Feb 2022)

Soria ya al final va a tener 3, el PP va a perder otro. Y es posible que en Burgos el PP pierda otro con los mugrosos de UP.

Y el PSOE a 17000 votos de sumar más votos que el PP. Ojo que al final la victoria del PP va a ser bastante pírrica.


Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> El PP debe bajar aún algo más, porque de lo contrario pactan con "quehaydelomio" para obligar a Vox a abstenerse (y darles el gobierno sin participar en el gobierno) o votar en contra y nos vamos a repetición de elecciones.
> FRACASADO al servicio de Bilderberg tiene prohibido por estos pactar con Vox.
> La élite globalista nariguda sabe que los partidos patriotas como Vox son los que les pueden joder su tinglado.



Como los SUBNORMALES de VOX vuelvan a regalar por enésima vez una comunidad al partido progre sin entrar en el gobierno va a desaparecer. Serían SUBNORMALES profundos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Cuidado pp 31 y VOX 13

Si PSOE podemos y ciudadanos roban...


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

el resultado de vox va a ser buenisimo, os lo digo ya, falta mucho voto de ciudades conservador que es para vox


----------



## Madrid (13 Feb 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Para que os hagais una idea de lo que es un estadista de verdad y no la pandilla de matados que hay hoy en dia.
> 
> Fraga en los 90 ya penso que podia darse un caso como este al ir los diputados por provincias. Asi que para entrar al parlamento los partidos necesitan minimo un 5% global en toda la comunidad.
> 
> Resultado, con la ley de Fraga ahi solo habria 3 partidos.



Este si que era un estadista de verdad







Todo lo demás basura masónica


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> 31 partido podrido



Pfffff, pues entonces esperate que aún le va a dar al PSOE para hacer él el gobierno Frankenstein.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> El PP baja a 31 con el 51%. Ahora el Fracasado los debe que tener de corbata.



Yo digo que baja 2 más y se queda como máximo con 29. 

Ojalá sea menos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Soria ya al final va a tener 3, el PP va a perder otro. Y es posible que en Burgos el PP pierda otro con los mugrosos de UP.
> 
> Y el PSOE a 17000 votos de sumar más votos que el PP. Ojo que al final la victoria del PP va a ser bastante pírrica.
> 
> ...



PP y VOX pueden perder


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Esto empieza a oler a fracaso del FraCasado y el Escupehuesos....31 PP.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

La única duda es si VOX entra en el Gobierno o no. Y de esta decisión dependen muchas cosas en el futuro. 
El marrón del PP es gordo. Están atrapados. 
La situación electoral futura en España es PSOE vs Vox.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Van a empezar a salir sorias ya y teruel existe como setas… lo bueno de esto es que ahi se va el voto del psoe


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Fracasado seguira mañana con la sonrisa del sucnormal?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo digo que baja 2 más y se queda como máximo con 29.
> 
> Ojalá sea menos.



PP 29 y VOX 11

Fracasado dimisión


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

EN QUE CLASE DE SOCIEDAD VIVIMOS DONDE SE VOTA AL PSOE A PODEMOS Y AL PP?


----------



## Vibrador letal (13 Feb 2022)

Que el pp rece para que vox no baje


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> El PP se vuelve a distanciar ... +6
> 
> *PP 33 PSOE 27 *



Fail!! El PP ya va por 31


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

55%


----------



## Trurl (13 Feb 2022)

En Valladolid, León y en Burgos hay mucho funcionario y pensionistas "progres". Al final va a salir el psoe con todos los satélites.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> La ciclista nudista de podemos se está jugando el escaño.



Buenas aureolas. ¿Nombre de la kandidata?


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

El frankestein se le descontrola al psoe con los partidos locales que esta creando..


----------



## Poseidón (13 Feb 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Este si que era un estadista de verdad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paco? Fraga le da mil patadas.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (13 Feb 2022)

Todo el voto por correo ha ido a psoe, indra hace cosas chulisimas


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> PP 29 y VOX 11
> 
> Fracasado dimisión



¿De donde has sacado esos datos?

No están dando eso en TV.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

si el PP deja de lado a Vox para gobernar con toda la morralla de Ávila, Soria y León, que son marcas blancas de la izquierda, tendremos una replica del gobierno nacional. Es decir, un partido marioneta en manos de los regionalistas separatistas


----------



## Antiparras (13 Feb 2022)

jajajaja fracasado con cagalera baja a 31


----------



## Boker (13 Feb 2022)

algala dijo:


> Seguid votando igual, así os va, que sois el culo de España.



Qué mal perder tenéis los progres


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (13 Feb 2022)

el congreso que salga de las próximas generales va a ser un caos con la de nuevos teruel existe que van a entrar.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Feb 2022)

Con el 55,89% (*PP 31 PSOE 28*)

No creo que ya vayan a cambiar mucho las cosas. 
Gana el PP, pero necesitará a VOX como el agua para gobernar.
Hasta mañana.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

El PP en Castilla juega con ventaja. Puede volver a convocar elecciones y estar otros tres meses sin gobierno sin que se note lo más mínimo.


----------



## Blackest (13 Feb 2022)

Todos los votontos de "QUEHAYDELOMÍO YA" estan robandole escaños a la derecha para darselo completamente a la izquierda, pp+vox+c's apenas llegan al 55% de los en una de las comunidades mas "de derechas" de España, todo gracias a los votontos que votan a satelites del PSOE


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

A mí me empalman las mujeres, no los partidos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿De donde has sacado esos datos?
> 
> No están dando eso en TV.



Si bajan digo...


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Según está ahora mismo con el PP con 32 podría prescindir de VaOX y hacer un gobierno Frankenstein con toda la purrela de Soria existe los del pueblo leonés and company.



Pero qué gilipolleces decís???? Si todas son filiales de la psoe. Ahora sois del pp??? Jajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Todo el voto por correo ha ido a psoe, indra hace cosas chulisimas



Anda como en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Vox debería mejorar, 13 escaños con el 17,47% del voto es muy poco teniendo en cuenta que Cs sacó 12 con el 14% en las elecciones pasadas.


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

"El sillón es mío, cacho puta"


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Ay casado... que Ayuso es mucho Ayuso


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

Total que han cambiado a Igea, que estaba encantado con seguir hasta el ultimo minuto en la poltrona, por BOCS si o si.

Mastermind el Casado


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Buenas aureolas. ¿Nombre de la kandidata?



María Sanchez,2 de Podemos en pucela,actual concejala.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

andoni999 dijo:


> el resultado de vox va a ser buenisimo, os lo digo ya, falta mucho voto de ciudades conservador que es para vox



El resultado de VOX no hay que juzgarlo por sus escaños sino por su porcentaje.

Si se mantiene el torno al 16%, buen resultado en torno a lo que esperemos ya se convierta en norma con vistas a las generales.

Menos del 15%, resultado regulero aunque se puede hacer control de daños.

Si llega casi al 20% resultado cojonudo.

La única duda que me queda es si no se podría haber conseguido cruzar el Rubicón del 20% con un candidato más "popular".


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EN QUE CLASE DE SOCIEDAD VIVIMOS DONDE SE VOTA AL PSOE A PODEMOS Y AL PP?



Pucherazos y redes clientelares


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pfffff, pues entonces esperate que aún le va a dar al PSOE para hacer él el gobierno Frankenstein.



Muy difícil

Los de que hay de lo mio no pasan de 7-8


----------



## Funcional (13 Feb 2022)

Queréis dejar de decir todo el rato "pp y vox" como si fueran lo mismo?
Gobierno para Vox y ya veremos con quien, lo de Mañueco lo veo en el aire, que lo sufra....


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Total que han cambiado a Igea, que estaba encantado con seguir hasta el ultimo minuto en la poltrona, por BOCS si o si.
> 
> Mastermind el Casado



Va a haber pacto PPSOE


----------



## The Sentry (13 Feb 2022)

PP y VOX tienen que hacer Gobierno si o si. Sino son gilipollas, el PP digo, su estrategia debe ser intentar recuperar el voto de la derecha arrebatandolos a C's, que muera de una vez. En relación a VOX es cuestión de tiempo que haga apisonadora a PP.


----------



## Vigorro (13 Feb 2022)

Poco movimiento ahora, 60% escrutado ya...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> A mí me empalman las mujeres, no los partidos.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Cuanto le daba tezanos a vox? Jajajaja


----------



## jabalino (13 Feb 2022)

VOX está subiendo en porcentaje, ojo que puede tener alguno más


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

El algoritmo a toda máquina.



jpjp dijo:


> A que gobierna la izquierda con todos los satélites y no entra podemos.
> 
> PP + vox están a 4 perder la absoluta.



Teodoro, pvto genio!


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Muy difícil
> 
> Los de que hay de lo mio no pasan de 7-8



Pero hay que sumarles también los 2 o 3 de Podemos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942467



No necesito ver tu cara de estúpido. Tira a darle el coñazo a otro.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Unidas Podemos de nuevo en los 2 y camino de los 3


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas Podemos de nuevo en los 2 y camino de los 3



Al final gobernais


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas Podemos de nuevo en los 2 y camino de los 3



¡En pie, famélica legión!


----------



## Madrid (13 Feb 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Paco? Fraga le da mil patadas.



Si claro...

Todos aquellos que no tragaron con lo que venía después de 1975 fueron depurados: Herrero-Tejedor o el impronunciable que falleció de un misterioso ataque al corazón en la embajada de España en Londres. Pero eso es otro tema y no quiero mezclarlo con este.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas Podemos de nuevo en los 2 y camino de los 3



uno por fachadolid y por que lo votó la familia de daputy


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

pensaba que vox pasaría de los 15 escaños


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas Podemos de nuevo en los 2 y camino de los 3



Vamos!!!! A por el grupo propio!!! Si se puede.


----------



## andoni999 (13 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El resultado de VOX no hay que juzgarlo por sus escaños sino por su porcentaje.
> 
> Si se mantiene el torno al 16%, buen resultado en torno a lo que esperemos ya se convierta en norma con vistas a las generales.
> 
> ...



i know, estara por encima del 18% seguro viendo la trayectoria


----------



## diogenes de sinope (13 Feb 2022)

Lo más interesante de la noche es saber si Ciudadanos Existe y Podemos Vaciado consiguen algo.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pero hay que sumarles también los 2 o 3 de Podemos.



Podemos entrando en un gobierno del PP?


----------



## rey0 (13 Feb 2022)

Entonces si podemos tiene 2 y vox 13...
La gente prefiere a vox, digo yo.......


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

PSOE a 1 escaño de gobierno frankenstein, cuidado puecs.


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas Podemos de nuevo en los 2 y camino de los 3



O de 0...


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

Los que votan al PSOE no echan gasolina? no compran en un supermercado? no pagan la luz?..... es que no lo entiendo, si eres de izquierda vota a podemos, pero al PSOE que te esta sacando el hígado?.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> PSOE a 1 escaño de gobierno frankenstein, cuidado puecs.



claro, desapareciendo los del taxi no?


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Lo dicho todo preparado para gobernar PSOE con toda la mierda de los partidos satélites de estos mismos


----------



## Ces25 (13 Feb 2022)

HA VUELTO A GANAR HINDRA?


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

¡Teodoro Garcia-Egea, DIMISIÓN!









Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Cuidado pp 31 y VOX 13
> 
> Si PSOE podemos y ciudadanos roban...



La union de paletos leoneses ha subido 1, ¿no?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Los que votan al PSOE no echan gasolina? no compran en un supermercado? no pagan la luz?..... es que no lo entiendo, si eres de izquierda vota a podemos, pero al PSOE que te esta sacando el hígado?.



Funcionarios.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Psoe el más votado en León, Valladolid y Burgos
PP en Ávila, Salamanca, Segovia y Zamora 
Soria Ya en Soria


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> María Sanchez,2 de Podemos en pucela,actual concejala.



Parece que la foto es de hace 11 años, del 2011. Ahora se ha charificado.


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

VOX escalando 17,52%


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Los que votan al PSOE no echan gasolina? no compran en un supermercado? no pagan la luz?..... es que no lo entiendo, si eres de izquierda vota a podemos, pero al PSOE que te esta sacando el hígado?.



A esos se lo pagan los remeros ese es el problema


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> claro, desapareciendo los del taxi no?



Ahora ha cambiado pero ha habido un momento que up tenía +1 y psoe +1 y se quedaban en 40. Ahora están en 37 que tampoco es lejísimos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pensaba que vox pasaría de los 15 escaños



No son las generales. Se necesita más porcentaje para pillar procuradores. Repito que hay que mirar EL PORCENTAJE, es lo realmente interesante.


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Funcionarios.



La mitad de la comunidad? es imposible, hay gente ''normal'' que les vota.


----------



## clemenzzza (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Van a empezar a salir sorias ya y teruel existe como setas… lo bueno de esto es que ahi se va el voto del psoe



lo raro es que hayan tardado tanto en salir teniendo en cuenta que los partidos catalanes y vascos llevan saqueando al resto de españoles con el beneplácito de pp y psoe décadas, normal que les salgan imitadores.


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Los que votan al PSOE no echan gasolina? no compran en un supermercado? no pagan la luz?..... es que no lo entiendo, si eres de izquierda vota a podemos, pero al PSOE que te esta sacando el hígado?.



Les da igual son langostas y jubiletas, a esos no les afecta porque ya tienen la paguita aunque les vaya comiendo saben que tienen sus perras a fin de mes 
Ese es el granero de la psoe langostas y funcis con la barriga llena


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Los que votan al PSOE no echan gasolina? no compran en un supermercado? no pagan la luz?..... es que no lo entiendo, si eres de izquierda vota a podemos, pero al PSOE que te esta sacando el hígado?.



Es que son subnormales, no hay otra explicación


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

El estratega


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

Vivir del estado


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Feb 2022)

Con tantos funcionarios y jubilados el PP y PSOE tienen suelos fecundos, una siembra de muerte, pero siembra. Hay mucha gente en España que sin el estado no viviría y hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

Espero que los payasos de Soria disfruten lo votado y les solucionen la despoblación con moronegrada.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Mesa en Valladolid capital:

PP: 203. 
VOX: 120. 
PSOE: 84: 
Cs: 39. 
Podemos: 18

He visto otras 2, el porcentaje es similar. VOX la mitad del PP y el PSOE por detrás de los de Abascal.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Parece que la foto es de hace 11 años, del 2011. Ahora se ha charificado.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Espero que los payasos de Soria disfruten lo votado y les solucionen la despoblación con moronegrada.



Mezquita en Soria.


----------



## Vigorro (13 Feb 2022)

¿Pescado vendido?... veremos si las capitales hacen cambiar algo...


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Podemos entrando en un gobierno del PP?


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Les da igual son langostas y jubiletas, a esos no les afecta porque ya tienen la paguita aunque les vaya comiendo saben que tienen sus perras a fin de mes
> Ese es el granero de la psoe langostas y funcis con la barriga llena



Como que no? si le suben la paga 20€ pero es que después le sablean el doble solo de luz... no se dan cuenta que aunque ganen 20€ mas pierden 5 veces mas?


----------



## arangul00 (13 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Funcionarios.



no.obreros,nunca minusvalores la incapacidad intelectual de la clase obrera,son muy tontos,pero que muy tontos


----------



## Linsecte2000 (13 Feb 2022)

Ciudagram0s 1 escaño!!! Milagro!!!


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Feb 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Indra puede decir lo que quiera, el excrutinio es dentro de 3 días y los partidos irán



¿Como la vez anterior que se hicieron seguimientos de actas en nuchos municipuios de muchas provincias y a quedado enterrado entre montañas de gilipoyeces? ¿hay que destruir las papeletas para que las actas no puedan ser corregidas? Esto tiene mas trampas que una pelicula de chinos. Quedó meridianamente demostrado cuando las ganò el HDLGP del Perro Sabchez la otra vez. No sirven los votos, sirven los que cuentan los votos.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El estratega
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942478



Este se pensaba que iba a ser como en Madrit


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Los que votan al PSOE no echan gasolina? no compran en un supermercado? no pagan la luz?..... es que no lo entiendo, si eres de izquierda vota a podemos, pero al PSOE que te esta sacando el hígado?.



y sacan de la carcel a los asesinos etarras y a los golpistas Lazis.


----------



## josemi2 (13 Feb 2022)

Puede subir vox no?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Ciudagram0s 1 escaño!!! Milagro!!!



Inés Arrimadas sale reforzada.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

El PSOE se pone por delante en Palencia 
No te quieren ni en tu casa, Fracasado


----------



## El gostoso (13 Feb 2022)

El payaso de igea lo mismo se da cuenta ahora, QUE CAE MAL


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que falta es voto urbano, en los pueblos no hay tanto apoyo a VOX, además, posiblemente algún partidillo local pierda algo al contarse el total de las ciudades.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

Casado en su discurso venderá optimismo diciendo que mejoran resultado. Nada más.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

Entre PSOE y PP, el voto es indistingible. Son pequeñísimos detalles los que los diferencian. La base sociológica es la misma. 
Si son retrasados, el 60% o más de los españoles cumplen las condiciones ya que votan a uno u otro.


----------



## Kolobok (13 Feb 2022)

QUE PUTADA EL MUGREMITA QUE SE HA QUEDADO SIN ESCAÑO AHORA A VER COMO ENCUENTRA TRABAJO


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Inés Arrimadas sale reforzada, no debe dimitir.


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

La mitad de la comunidad? es imposible. Yo es que no lo entiendo. Además que a estos le habrán subido la paga 20€ pero solo de luz están pagando el doble mas de lo que les han subido....


----------



## josemi2 (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> VOX escalando 17,52%



Y eso que significa?


----------



## el ejpertoc (13 Feb 2022)

La PSOE 28 diputados, qué coño le pasa a la gente que todavía siguen votando a esta mugre?


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Como que no? si le suben la paga 20€ pero es que después le sablean el doble solo de luz... no se dan cuenta que aunque ganen 20€ mas pierden 5 veces mas?



Si lo piensas bien esa gente no tiene gastos es más consumen muy poco y tienen pocos gastos tienen un colchón los bastante gordo como para no preocuparse
Tienen su vida hecha, pisos pagados y a no ser que tengan problemas familiares o tenga que ayudar esos tíos son la nueva nobleza de esta jodido país 
Saturno devorando a sus hijos y punto


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> Puede subir vox no?



Yo apostaba por 16, Vox siempre ha tenido mucho voto oculto en las encuestas.

Lo que no entiendo es la gente de CyL votando al PSOE que se lleva su dinero a Caspaluñeee y pais asco, sacando a asesinos etarras y golpistas de la Carcel.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Lo importante, el bloque de derechas queda en 2 partidos, el de la izquierda aun ni se sabe, la izquierda fragmentadisima. La derecha bien centrada en PP y VOX.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Los que votan al PSOE no echan gasolina? no compran en un supermercado? no pagan la luz?..... es que no lo entiendo, si eres de izquierda vota a podemos, pero al PSOE que te esta sacando el hígado?.



Podemos no está en el gobierno? vaya, yo pensaba que SI.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> El estratega
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942478









El experto en inteligencia artificial y campeón de lanzamiento de hueso de aceituna que ayudó a ganar a Pablo Casado


----------



## josemi2 (13 Feb 2022)

Porque?


----------



## menudofacha (13 Feb 2022)

No, no creo que se mueva ya.

Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## road runner (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas Podemos de nuevo en los 2 y camino de los 3



Estás segura?


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

O ser de izquierdas. ¿Le parece poca tara?


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

75%

PP 31
VOX 13


----------



## Virolai (13 Feb 2022)

el único que ha acertado el 17% de Vox es electomania









2022 Castilian-Leonese regional election - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox 17,58%


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Si lo piensas bien esa gente no tiene gastos es más consumen muy poco y tienen pocos gastos tienen un colchón los bastante gordo como para no preocuparse
> Tienen su vida hecha, pisos pagados y a no ser que tengan problemas familiares o tenga que ayudar esos tíos son la nueva nobleza de esta jodido país
> Saturno devorando a sus hijos y punto



Pero aun así, antes echaban gasolina a 1€ y ahora a 1,50€, antes un paquete de arroz a 60 céntimos y ahora a 1€ y así con todo, lo tienen que notar por cojones. Les da igual? es que no me lo creo, por poco que gasten lo tienen que notar por cojones que su vida ahora es peor.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Lo importante, el bloque de derechas queda en 2 partidos, el de la izquierda aun ni se sabe, la izquierda fragmentadisima. La derecha bien centrada en PP y VOX.



La derecha solo tiene un bloque, VOX.
El PP no es de derecha.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

JOJojo telecirco están que trinan..............fasisita ultraderecha franco.....


----------



## poppom (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> La mitad de la comunidad? es imposible. Yo es que no lo entiendo. Además que a estos le habrán subido la paga 20€ pero solo de luz están pagando el doble mas de lo que les han subido....



60% participación y de ahí la cantidad de funcivagos y langostas está sobrerepresentada.
Hay votontos despitados pero la mayoría son voluntades compradas o mentes alineadas por el salvame o el ferreras


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

Ya tenemos independes hasta en Castilla y león no me jodas vaya puta mierda, tenemos minitaifas dentro de las putas taifas


----------



## Frank H (13 Feb 2022)

Con 78% pp tiene 31.92% de votos, frente al 31.49% de las anteriores...como sigan bajando quedan peor que en 2019


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox 17,58%



Poco me parece.


----------



## Kolobok (13 Feb 2022)

UPL Y SORIA YA! Con muchísimos menos votos adelantando a los mugremitas y ciudagramitas.

Lamentable, repugnante, asqueroso este sistema ''memocrático'' que lo único que hace es favorecer autonomismos, separatismos y la fragmentación de la nación española.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> JOJojo telecirco están que trinan..............fasisita ultraderecha franco.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942492





telecirco


----------



## Virolai (13 Feb 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> el único que ha acertado el 17% de Vox es electomania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



electomania también es el único que da más de un 20% a Vox a nivel nacional


----------



## josemi2 (13 Feb 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> el único que ha acertado el 17% de Vox es electomania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Electromania Siempre son los que más aciertan


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

Otro Frankenstein. 


Y para dar apoyo hay que dar dinero y favores. 

Más ministerios!!


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

Paguiteros todos. Lógico que voten a la pesoe


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

75%. el pescao ya está más que vendido.

Hay 3 partidos nacionales importantes, PP, PSOE y VOX, después los mugrosos y veletas (que son dificiles de hacer desaparecer).

Que haya gente que aún vote Partido Podrido y PSOE no me entra en la cabeza.


----------



## weyler (13 Feb 2022)

no parece que vaya a moverse ya


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

esto se queda asi

80% escrutado


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> JOJojo telecirco están que trinan..............fasisita ultraderecha franco.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942492



El intelectual de la cadena está semana se había reído de VOX. Jorgeja


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Feb 2022)

todo lo que sea VOX < del 20% es un mal resultado


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

poppom dijo:


> 60% participación y de ahí la cantidad de funcivagos y langostas está sobrerepresentada.
> Hay votontos despitados pero la mayoría son voluntades compradas o mentes alineadas por el salvame o el ferreras



Esta claro que la izquierda votan todos, el votante del PSOE votan todos, hasta la abuela de 100 años, pero ostias....


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

80%

PP 31
VOX 13


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942491
> 
> 
> El experto en inteligencia artificial y campeón de lanzamiento de hueso de aceituna que ayudó a ganar a Pablo Casado



Esto da para avatar


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2022)

Se sabe algo de Pablo Casado?

Se está poniendo ciego a gin tonics?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> Y eso que significa?



Están muy fuertes. Moreno no va a convocar elecciones en Andalucía hasta diciembre que es cuando toca.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

el único escaño que baila ahora es uno entre la psoe-potemos


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> Puede subir vox no?



No creo, 1 escaño arriba o abajo, 2 escaños lo veo muy difícil.

Y Podemos quizá pase a 2 escaños, ojalá se hunda a 0, pero me temo que es muy difícil echar a esa garrapata mugrosa de cobrar su salario público.


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)

Esto se estanca. El Pp necesitará a Vox.


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> 75%
> 
> PP 31
> VOX 13



Todavía puede salir un 30-14...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Si en la tele y en los medios todo el mundo dice

El PSOE te regala la educación

El PSOE te regala la sanidad y la salud

El PSOE te regala la pensión

El PSOE te regala el paro

Etc

Pues que van a votar ???


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

Ciudadanos esta claro que subió en un principio por el hartazgo generalizado que hay en la derecha hacia el PP, y por qué en un principio Ciudadanos parecia ser un partido que tenia las ideas mas claras que el PP y que se beneficio mucho de tener una postura dura contra el independentismo, tuvieron la oportunidad de mantenter el espacio politico que tiene VOX ahora y la cagaron por veletillas, para moderados ya tienes al PP.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Soria es la única provincia donde VOX no consigue escaño.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ya tenemos independes hasta en Castilla y león no me jodas vaya puta mierda, tenemos minitaifas dentro de las putas taifas



Hacen bien

Visto como pillan cacho a nivel nacional los de la txapela...


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942491
> 
> 
> El experto en inteligencia artificial y campeón de lanzamiento de hueso de aceituna que ayudó a ganar a Pablo Casado



Vaya maravilla...


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Espero que los payasos de Soria disfruten lo votado y les solucionen la despoblación con moronegrada.



Es una marca blanca del psoe. En 4 años va a parecer Marsella


----------



## Evangelion (13 Feb 2022)

Vox se va a quedar como el resto mas proximo a obtener escaño sin obtenerlo en 6 provincias.
Con un empujoncito más hubiera sido cojonudo.
Pero en realidad es un buen resultado.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> La PSOE 28 diputados, qué coño le pasa a la gente que todavía siguen votando a esta mugre?



Hay muchas lentejas en juego. Ya pasó en Andalucía.


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que es eso, le estoy buscando una explicación y no la hay, simplemente que somos subnormales.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Si en la tele y en los medios todo el mundo dice
> 
> El PSOE te regala la educación
> 
> ...



La PSOE te regala la VPO


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Vox subiendo en porcentaje pero sigue con 13.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> 75%. el pescao ya está más que vendido.
> 
> Hay 3 partidos nacionales importantes, PP, PSOE y VOX, después los mugrosos y veletas (que son dificiles de hacer desaparecer).
> 
> Que haya gente que aún vote Partido Podrido y PSOE no me entra en la cabeza.



Yo si lo entiendo. Clientelas arraigadas y maquinarias mediaticas. Y aun poniendolas a todo trapo hay fuga continua de votos a Vox o a los cantonalistas provinciales.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> La PSOE 28 diputados, qué coño le pasa a la gente que todavía siguen votando a esta mugre?



Somos el país más bozalero y vacunado. Todo encaja


----------



## chusto (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox está por encima de los 15 escaños. y la pp por debajo de los 30



ÑOX 13 ESCAÑOS muaaaah!!


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Tezanos:


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Están muy fuertes. Moreno no va a convocar elecciones en Andalucía hasta diciembre que es cuando toca.



Pues después de Semana Santa, que así los andaluces olvidan el acoso de la plandemia PPera, yo veo elecciones en Andalucia, cuanto más tarde, peor para el PP, y mejor para VOX.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Ya están los SUBNORMALES de VOX diciendo que le van a regalar la comunidad al pp... ACOJONANTE.

Se pasan todo el puto día insultandoles y les regalan todas las comunidades.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

De todos modos la única solución es el pacto PP-PSOE, ambos igualados en votos y escaños, ninguno va a ceder, no se van a poner de acuerdo ni de coña por mas vueltas que le den. El pacto PP-VOX el PP fue muy muy tajante con que no lo harían.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> ÑOX 13 ESCAÑOS muaaaah!!




podemos 1

jajajajaj


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Esto se estanca. El Pp necesitará a Vox.



PPsoe + UPL + Soria Ya + Por Avila: 38. Mayoría absoluta 41

Y pedir la abstención de VOX?

VOX sería tan subnormal de dársela?


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

El PSOE le faltan 15.000 votos para tener mas votos que el PP


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

La izquierda ha inventado todos estos partidos de MIERDA de Soria Ya, Por Avila... para captar votos de inadaptados que se piensan que estos partidos van a hacer algo por ellos. Todos esos votos van al PSOE.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

y vox sigue subiendo en porcentaje

17,6%


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Feb 2022)

Zamora aún puede caer en manos rojas


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

Soria YA!!!! Y VOX acaban de ganar las elecciones.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

En las ultimas actualizaciones ha dejado de bajar la diferencia de porcentaje entre PP- PSOE y Vox ha subido, estarán entrando votos de zonas nacionales.


----------



## montytorri (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## nomeconsta (13 Feb 2022)

Lo más disputado ahora mismo:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> si el PP deja de lado a Vox para gobernar con toda la morralla de Ávila, Soria y León, que son marcas blancas de la izquierda, tendremos una replica del gobierno nacional. Es decir, un partido marioneta en manos de los regionalistas separatistas



No, no le llega. Necesita a VOX, afortunadamente.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

La de chaqueta azul de la sexta es para matarla, que asco de mujer.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

Tal y como esta el país con la izquierda mandando, es un MUY MAL resultado.


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El PSOE le faltan 15.000 votos para tener mas votos que el PP



TE OLVIDAS DE VOX EH HIJO DE MIL PUTAS???


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Tezanos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942501



Menudo mamporrero socialista el Tezanos.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (13 Feb 2022)

Terminaremos teniendo un partido provincial en cada provincia. Balcanización a toda marcha.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Ultraderecha en la sexta. CHUPITO!


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> La PSOE 28 diputados, qué coño le pasa a la gente que todavía siguen votando a esta mugre?



Vagos, envidiosos, odiadores, mantenidos, ... Gozan de una gran base electoral, es el problema del sufragio universal.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

En un momento salieron 12 escaños de la nada , pero me dicen que es democracia


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

nomeconsta dijo:


> Lo más disputado ahora mismo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942505
> 
> ...



en soria 600 votos son muuuuuchos votos


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Feb 2022)

Miles de castellanos y leoneses han votado (masivamemte) a vox para verlo mandar, como entre en el jueguecito de las abstenciones y sillas la van a cagar y sufrir desgaste 

Tiene que entrar en el gobierno, mover la ventana de oberton a la derecha todo lo posible y dejar retratado al pp como la basura que es... otra mierda progre que vende lo mismo que pzoe y pudrimos, feminismo, moronegrada etc


----------



## At4008 (13 Feb 2022)

Electopanel prácticamente lo ha clavado.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

El mierdas de ferrerras diciendo la extrema derecha de vox saca 13 escaños en estos momentos


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## dalmore_12y (13 Feb 2022)

Soria Ya = Teruel Existe ? = PSOE2.0


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

Nos vamos hacia un escenario de 3 partidos nacionales, y la desaparición de Podemos y Ciudadanos


----------



## nomeconsta (13 Feb 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> en soria 600 votos son muuuuuchos votos



Cierto, y encima al 78% ha subido la diferencia a 755


----------



## elojodeltuerto (13 Feb 2022)

Los unicos que pueden hacer frente a la masonada y narigones,es podemos y vox,pero ninguno tiene huevos,más bien son vividores.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La izquierda ha inventado todos estos partidos de MIERDA de Soria Ya, Por Avila... para captar votos de inadaptados que se piensan que estos partidos van a hacer algo por ellos. Todos esos votos van al PSOE.



Tal cual , son marcas blancas de ellos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

Ahora VOX tiene la clave. La decisión es muy importante. Son la marca blanca del PP o no? 
Si quieren convertirse en la alternativa han de pedir lo que merecen por resultados. 
Si no lo hacen son simplemente criptopeperos. Como es habitual en el foro.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

nomeconsta dijo:


> Lo más disputado ahora mismo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942505
> 
> ...




655 voto en soria son muchos en %


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (13 Feb 2022)

Una pena que Cs y Podemos no desaparezca, se han quedado muy cerca.


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> PPsoe + UPL + Soria Ya + Por Avila: 38. Mayoría absoluta 41
> 
> Y pedir la abstención de VOX?
> 
> VOX sería tan subnormal de dársela?



Lo dudo. Vox no le va a facilitar las cosas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

17,61%

vox sigue subiendo


----------



## Oso Amoroso (13 Feb 2022)

El gorila rojo se viene arriba......


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Soria es la única provincia donde VOX no consigue escaño.



Pues esa es la nota que tiene que tomar VOX, mirar en que provincias queda por detrás del partido local de cara a las generales. Porque aquí hay muchos escaños pero en las generales quedar detras de soria ya, por avila, murcia que bonita eres o morcillas de burgos SL, les quita uno de los 52 escaños que tienen


----------



## Antiparras (13 Feb 2022)

Procuradores de Ciudadanos y Podemos comparten transporte para asistir a la jura de sus cargos:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Castilla y León ha pedido un gobierno PP y VOX

Espero que Fracasado respete o que dimita


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> PPsoe + UPL + Soria Ya + Por Avila: 38. Mayoría absoluta 41
> 
> Y pedir la abstención de VOX?
> 
> VOX sería tan subnormal de dársela?



Ya han dicho que sí, que no van a entrar en el gobierno. No pueden ser más SUBNORMALES.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## poppom (13 Feb 2022)

Quedan años y años de mugre socialista. La próxima patrocinada por partidos de provincias
Jojojo los votontos peperos con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Si en la tele y en los medios todo el mundo dice
> 
> El PSOE te regala la educación
> 
> ...



Pero si es mentira y ya lo sabe la gente. Sólo los subnormales pueden votar al PSOE


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Tezanos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942501



Impresionante el PSOETA, LA CORRUPCIÓN HECHA NORMALIDAD


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Feb 2022)

Castilla yyyyyy León. Puto nini analfabeto


----------



## nomeconsta (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> 655 voto en soria son muchos en %



Es verda, no había caído, además la diferencia no hace más que subir, 812 votos al 80% escrotado


----------



## Phoenician (13 Feb 2022)

Yo que Vox lo tendría clarinete: tercera, sexta y novena elección de las consejerías de la JCL o le dan por el culo al Mañueco y sus muñecos de la derechita cobarde...


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La izquierda ha inventado todos estos partidos de MIERDA de Soria Ya, Por Avila... para captar votos de inadaptados que se piensan que estos partidos van a hacer algo por ellos. Todos esos votos van al PSOE.



Por Ávila es una escisión del PP de Ávila. El presidente era el hijo de un general candidato de VOX.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ya han dicho que sí, que no van a entrar en el gobierno. No pueden ser más SUBNORMALES.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Quién ha dicho eso ?


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

En honor a la verdad hay que reconocer que esa gente lleva como décadas con su rollo, no son unos aparecidos de nuevas en estas cosas.


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> El PP, como el PSOE, es una máquina electoral perfectamente engrasada. Saben con ver el taco de votos en ciertas mesas a ciertas horas cómo va todo.
> 
> NADIE de Génova en Salamanca acompañando a Mañueco.
> 
> ...



Gana pero no como parecía


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox a 10000 votos de llegar a los 200000


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo claro que el PP como partido politico que es, antepone el partido al país, su preocupacion reside en seguir siendo el partido preponderante en la derecha para seguir mamando dinero publico, no les importa gobernar sino Casado estaba fuera del PP, tal y como esta el país en una comunidad autnoma que es de derechas y se obtiene un resultado malo, aunque el PP hoy vaya a vender otra cosa.

Casado no es querido por nadie, salvo los que le deben su puesto en el PP, si quieren hacer algo de cara a las generales, tienen que sacarlo del partido, el tema es que esa posibilidad solo existira despues de palmar en las generales.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Feb 2022)

Hora de ver la sexta.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El PSOE le faltan 15.000 votos para tener mas votos que el PP



y cuantos a los mugrosos para tener más que los fascistas¿


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Feb 2022)

El gran triunfador de la noche. El solo.


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

Tenemos indepes hasta en Castilla y León, aqui todo es... que hay de lo mío? y todo dios buscándose la vida para trincar.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

Estamos fatal pero la gente piensa lo contrario. Para muestra un botón y es lo que ha pasado estas navidades con el virus. Dabas positivo con un test de farmacia y automáticamente tenias 7 días de vacaciones Santillana pagadas por el resto de remeros.

Han usado la crisis del coronavirus para regar con pagas y ayudas a todo hijo de vecino. España tiene la sensación de que el gobierno los protege.

Estamos acabados.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Por Ávila es una escisión del PP de Ávila. El presidente era el hijo de un general candidato de VOX.



Cuando te enteres que la mayoria de los gerifaltes de la izquierda son nietos o hijos de falangistas, igual te da algo.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> TE OLVIDAS DE VOX EH HIJO DE MIL PUTAS???



por mi encantado que el PP tengan que pactar co VOX y meterlos en el gobierno ...

1º que para que vean las comunidades donde la gente de izquierda si son mas que pasa si no vota ...

2º que VOX gobierne y se vean lo tontos que son ...

3º que en europa el PP se vea como un partido que mete a la ultraderecha en los parlamentos ..


----------



## El Fenomeno (13 Feb 2022)

Que orgasmo ver La Secta estas noches con todos rabiando xd.


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> JOJojo telecirco están que trinan..............fasisita ultraderecha franco.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942492



Yo estoy viendo la Secta, que es más divertida la bilis. Lágrimas de progre en estado puro.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Feb 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Hora de ver la sexta.



El gordo Ferreras llorando y soñando con películas rojas de la guerra civil...


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Me dicen por el pinganillo que Casado ha llamado a Ayuso a preguntarle que que ha pasado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> por mi encantado que el PP tengan que pactar co VOX y meterlos en el gobierno ...
> 
> 1º que para que vean las comunidades donde la gente de izquierda si son mas que pasa si no vota ...
> 
> ...





en unos meses en tu comunidad


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Jorge Javier celebra la victoria de VOX "que disfruten lo votado, otra por aquí Guapoo""


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> en unos meses en tu comunidad



con una candidata de fuera ...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

y vox sigue subiendo 17,62%


----------



## Limón (13 Feb 2022)

Vamos VOX


----------



## el ejpertoc (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Ferreras disimulando dando como triunfador de la noche a Soria Ya..............................


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

truco : si en el hilo pones en el ignore a 4 tontos españolazos hiperventilados e histéricos, te puedes enterar y todo de cómo van las elecciones.
De nada


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

muy posiblemente vox llegue a los 200000


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ya han dicho que sí, que no van a entrar en el gobierno. No pueden ser más SUBNORMALES.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, no hace falta entrar en el gobierno para exigir. Yo casi preferiría que no entraran.

Eso si, eliminación de chiringuitos de genero y LGTB en los próximos presupuestos, y si no, no se votan.


----------



## Iron John (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> con una candidata de fuera ...



Xenófobo


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> con una candidata de fuera ...



no se han convocado y ya estás llorando


----------



## AzulyBlanco (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Unidas Podemos de nuevo en los 2 y camino de los 3




jajajaj

1 escaño de 81.

Gran resultado de Hundadidas Pudimos. Perdiendo el 50% de los representantes.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Feb 2022)

VOX tiene que exigir la presidencia de las Cortes de Castilla y León y entrar en el gobierno con vicepresidente y cargos relevantes.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

Me parto la polla pensando en IU que se unió a podemos para obtener beneficios y lo único que han conseguido es que el partido desaparezca en todos los aspectos, mediáticamente y políticamente. 

Sólo salió beneficiado el come pollas de Alberto Garzona. Ja ja ja ja jass 

Disfrutad votantes de IU. Ja ja jaas


----------



## Noksan (13 Feb 2022)

Gran triunfo de Podemos, PeloPantene pilla cacho.


----------



## Don Luriio (13 Feb 2022)

En la secta eufóricos con Soria ya, dicen que son los grandes vencedores, ni VOX ni pollas


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ahora VOX tiene la clave. La decisión es muy importante. Son la marca blanca del PP o no?
> Si quieren convertirse en la alternativa han de pedir lo que merecen por resultados.
> Si no lo hacen son simplemente criptopeperos. Como es habitual en el foro.



Está claro que la jugada " a la madrileña" del PP ha sido un fracaso. Ayuso es otro mundo 

Repito, malas caras en los tertulianos PPSOE e intentando justificar un pacto...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Bueno, no hace falta entrar en el gobierno para exigir. Yo casi preferiría que no entraran.
> 
> Eso si, eliminación de chiringuitos de genero y LGTB en los próximos presupuestos, y si no, no se votan.



pero qué dices ? ... o entran o nada


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

En la última de Madrid, que la gente sentía que se jugaban mucho, votó el 71.5%, aquí el 63.5%.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942521



La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero tiene ese coste


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> con una candidata de fuera ...




razista de mierda


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> con una candidata de fuera ...




razista de mierda


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Sale VOx en la sexta. Saca el pactometro Ferreras


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

EN LA PEXTA DICIENDO QUE EL GANADOR DE LA NOCHE ES LA PSOE


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox va a pasar de los 200000 votos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> VOX tiene que exigir la presidencia de las Cortes de Castilla y León y entrar en el gobierno con vicepresidente y cargos relevantes.



O se repiten elecciones


----------



## Vibrador letal (13 Feb 2022)

No se,con esa barba el de vox le trae un aire al Casado


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Habla abajcajl


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> No se,con esa barba el de vox le trae un aire al Casado



He pensado lo mismo


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

Tudanca Presidente y Fernández Vicepresidente


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EN LA PEXTA DICIENDO QUE EL GANADOR DE LA NOCHE ES LA PSOE



Hombre después de lo que nos han hecho con descaro a los ciudadanos que aun así le hayan votado la mitad de la gente de allí... los veo bastante triunfadores la verdad.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal en la sexta............


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Feb 2022)

¿Podemos vuelve a declarar la "alarma fascista"?  Los podemitas casi están fuera, no les votan ya más que cuatro tarados mentales adictos a los porros. Mientras tanto a VOX cada vez se le vota más masivamente. Esto es democracia.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Abajcal pide la vicepresidencia para el casado de vocs


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal ha pedido la vicepresidencia.


----------



## Cremilo (13 Feb 2022)

"A Gallardo se le está poniendo cara de vicepresidente", acaba de decir Abascal.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> PPsoe + UPL + Soria Ya + Por Avila: 38. Mayoría absoluta 41
> 
> Y pedir la abstención de VOX?
> 
> VOX sería tan subnormal de dársela?



Ya han dicho que sí, que no van a entrar en el gobierno. No pueden ser más SUBNORMALES.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Luriio (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal: "garcía gallardo vicepresidente"


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Ahora que SI, los de Vox hablan, lo primero que dicen es _qué cara de vicepresidente se le ha puesto a Gallardo_.
Más claro, el agua.

Y ha estado bien lo de "Más Gallardos y menos Rufianes". Me ha gustado la frase.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

M


Vibrador letal dijo:


> No se,con esa barba el de vox le trae un aire al Casado



Mucho mejor el pelo del mugroso


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EN LA PEXTA DICIENDO QUE EL GANADOR DE LA NOCHE ES LA PSOE



Sumando a sus marcas blancas si ese el problema ,toda esa mierda va a ir con PSOE


----------



## Austerlitz (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal ha dicho que a Gallardo se le está poniendo cara de vicepresidente...
Van a pedir entrar en el gobierno sí o sí


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

lycaion dijo:


> Abascal ha pedido la vicepresidencia.



me parece bien


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox a 800 votos de superar los 200000


----------



## Prophet (13 Feb 2022)

Masivamente coño vamoxxxxxx


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Tenemos indepes hasta en Castilla y León, aqui todo es... que hay de lo mío? y todo dios buscándose la vida para trincar.



PSOE y PPsoe se han encargado de sea así. Aquí solo maman los que votan nacionalismo...

Por otra parte, Abascal: "Que cara de vicepresidente se le está poniendo a Garcia-Gallardo".


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Es una marca blanca del psoe. En 4 años va a parecer Marsella



Al mejor postor, Soria Ya, irá con el que mas de a Soria. Sea quien sea.


----------



## fenderman (13 Feb 2022)

+Gallardos y - Rufianes . . . epic.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox va a pasar de los 200000 votos



Le quedan 760 para llegar


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

y sigue subiendo 17,63%


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Si hace eso Moreno ya veremos que pasa en Andalucia ... ¿dirá moreno que si pactara con VOX? ese es el problema que ahora tiene el PP ... si pacta en CyL un gobierno con VOX si que lo puede tener dificil en las andaluzas para Morenos vender el mensaje "moderado"


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Quién ha dicho eso ?



Abascal,te juro que no te estoy mintiendo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

FraCasado ha fracasado de nuevo....no se podía saber.


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Yo quiero que salga Yoli a decir que han perdido pero que hacen cosas chulisimas.
Y que se levanta todos los días a las 8 a trabajar.


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> con una candidata de fuera ...



Pensaba que la gente de fuera te molaba.

O sólo te molan cuando son negros y moros?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Feb 2022)

Unidas podemos ha conseguido que las afluencias le coman la tostada

Es decir, que la izquierda ha visto que unidas se hunden


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Podemos vuelve a declarar la "alarma fascista"?  Los podemitas casi están fuera, no les votan ya más que cuatro tarados mentales adictos a los porros. Mientras tanto a VOX cada vez se le vota más masivamente. Esto es democracia.



Como no declaren la alerta "No-les-vota-ni-su-puta-madre"


----------



## frrank (13 Feb 2022)

A ver si el PP se quita los complejos que el PSOE no tiene ninguno a la hora de pactar con comunistas, terroristas, independentistas y demás fauna.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vibrador letal (13 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> M
> 
> Mucho mejor el pelo del mugroso



Tranquilo billy que solo ha sido un pequeño comentario


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Lo de la España vaciada era un submarino del PPSOE que les ha salido mal. Un hype promocionado por los medios

Para poder pactar con ambos cuando fuera necesario


----------



## kopke (13 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> vives en la meseta del hambre?



Castilla La Vieja. Ancha y plana, como el pecho de un varón.


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Feb 2022)

lycaion dijo:


> Abascal ha pedido la vicepresidencia.



esto si que es un BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMM


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si hace eso Moreno ya veremos que pasa en Andalucia ... ¿dirá moreno que si pactara con VOX? ese es el problema que ahora tiene el PP ...



Venga, venga, a llorar las penas corazón


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si hace eso Moreno ya veremos que pasa en Andalucia ... ¿dirá moreno que si pactara con VOX? ese es el problema que ahora tiene el PP ...



Venga, venga, a llorar las penas corazón


----------



## Chispeante (13 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ahora VOX tiene la clave. La decisión es muy importante. Son la marca blanca del PP o no?
> Si quieren convertirse en la alternativa han de pedir lo que merecen por resultados.
> Si no lo hacen son simplemente criptopeperos. Como es habitual en el foro.



Exactamente. Mi voto para VOX en las Generales depende de lo que haga en Castilla y León. Como mansee en tablas, me quedo en casita y me olvido de hacer de el canelo.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ya han dicho que sí, que no van a entrar en el gobierno. No pueden ser más SUBNORMALES.



En la tele TODOS los demás me atrevería a decir que hemos entendido otra cosa, ahora mismo.


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

Empieza la guerra Soriana, por que un diputado para el congreso de los diputados será para Soria Ya... ¿Pero el otro? PP o PSOE?


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

Santiago cagandose en Tezanos y en la Sexta

En directo en la Sexta


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

Es que si VOX no aprieta en estas circunstancias sería una vergüenza absoluta. 
VOX tiene al PP contra las cuerdas. 
SI VOX tiene realmente voluntad de poder debe entrar y degollar al PP. 
Si no, simplemente son el voto quedabien de los peperos. 
Es la decisión más importante en la historia del partido.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox superó los 200000


----------



## rey0 (13 Feb 2022)

Mira cuando todos a tu lado son unos ineptos. Lo mejor es dejar que se estrellen, si entran en el gobierno serán unos inútiles más.

Joer,, le acaban de anular uno al barsa......


----------



## Lego. (13 Feb 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> jajajaj
> 
> 1 escaño de 81.
> 
> Gran resultado de Hundadidas Pudimos. Perdiendo el 50% de los representantes.



Sin miedo a las tetas.


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

Felicidades a Electomanía, se han acertado muchisimo


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

DAPUTA XICOMALO MAMAR POLLA VERDE


----------



## Ces25 (13 Feb 2022)

Boks debe pedir a la P$0E azul entrar en el gobierno....


O la put#a al río....


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal lleva 5 minutos en directo en la sexta.............


----------



## paxx (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Abascal lleva 5 minutos en directo en la sexta.............



Hahah no lo cortan porque saben que tiene razón


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Un nisu en CyL 13, Macarena Olona en Andalucia va arrasar…


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2022)

Porque los funcionarios, jubilados y Moronegros siguen cobrando sus paguitas.

Mientras que la especia la nomina siga fluyendo, la psoe seguirá gobernando.

A los 2 meses que dejen de cobrar sus paguitas, os vaticino que los de la PSOE acaban saliendo en helicóptero de la azotea de Ferraz Saigon 1975 style para evitar que los quemen vivos.

Que rece el PP para NO estar gobernando cuando se cierre el grifo de la,pasta. Al gobierno que le toque lidiar con eso, se lo lleva la riada.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal pide formar gobierno. Y Casado cagandose en los pantalones. A ver como explica a los globalistas y a Soros que va a pactar con la ejtrema deresha.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Alerta antifascista...


----------



## road runner (13 Feb 2022)

@xicomalo , míralo por el lado bueno.
No os va a hacer falta taxi.
Cabéis en una Vespa.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox va a pasar de los 200000 votos



Le quedan 760 votos para llegar


----------



## Lovecraf (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal en directo. Exige formar parte del gobierno.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> jajajaj
> 
> 1 escaño de 81.
> 
> Gran resultado de Hundadidas Pudimos. Perdiendo el 50% de los representantes.



CABEN EN UN PUTO TAXI.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....Podemos resiste dice....será en twitter porque en las urnas....


----------



## fred (13 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EN LA PEXTA DICIENDO QUE EL GANADOR DE LA NOCHE ES LA PSOE



Iba a decir que han perdido 7 escaños pero que lo venderían como un exito,poco han tardado.


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

¿Qué está pasando en La Secta? Están poniendo el discurso de Vox íntegro, llevan como 10 minutos y no cortan la transmisión.

Me encuentro confundido, ¿qué tramas, Forreras?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Abascal lleva 5 minutos en directo en la sexta.............



los guarros deben estar tirando sus tv's desde la ventana del piso paco


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Dicen que Gabilondo está llamando a Lastra para preguntar que si sale a hablar, que esto se remonta


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

PP va salir a decir no a vox y prefieren a la mierda de grupos minoritarios


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Le quedan 760 votos para llegar




pasó hace rato ya


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Feb 2022)

O el PP pacta con VOX o hay repetición de elecciones

Porque al PSOE le hacen falta 5 pucheros para la investidura (que visto lo visto, los puede conseguir) pero luego los necesitaría durante toda la legislatura y eso desgasta más


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (13 Feb 2022)

Lo pongo como el resultado de un partido : Podemos 1 , Vox 13


----------



## PORRON (13 Feb 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando en La Secta? Están poniendo el discurso de Vox íntegro, llevan como 10 minutos y no cortan la transmisión.
> 
> Me encuentro confundido, ¿qué tramas, Forreras?



PORRERAS Y PASTON MENUDO DUO.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Alerta antifascista...



Ya no cuela, cuando tu ta apoyas en indepes y terroristas


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Caben en un carrito.



Antiparras dijo:


> Procuradores de Ciudadanos y Podemos comparten transporte para asistir a la jura de sus cargos:


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

La PP con el mismo porcentaje que las pasadas elecciones. Son un meme


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal hablando del centralismo autonómico y que las demandas de los partidos provinciales de la España vaciada serán defendidas por VOX.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Feb 2022)

Bueno Podemos 1 procurador, podrá mandar al greñudo kioskero.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528



Alguien que tenga tuiter y le responda "_si, ¿Qué pasa?_"


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Abascal pide la parte proporcional de las consejerías e incluir en el programa del gobierno las demandas de UPL, Por Ávila y Soria Ya


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> La PP con el mismo porcentaje que las pasadas elecciones. Son un meme



Lo ha clavado


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

road runner dijo:


> @xicomalo , míralo por el lado bueno.
> No os va a hacer falta taxi.
> Cabéis en una Vespa.



@dabuti


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Abascal lleva 5 minutos en directo en la sexta.............



Ídem en TVE

Es la única cadena nacional que puedo ver dese Suiza

Pena no ver al ferreras hoy


----------



## Evangelion (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El PSOE le faltan 15.000 votos para tener mas votos que el PP



Pero si estabas rabiando hace un momento por el segundo que obtenia Podemos a costa del Psoe en Burgos.....que ya lo ha perdido.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

road runner dijo:


> @xicomalo , míralo por el lado bueno.
> No os va a hacer falta taxi.
> Cabéis en una Vespa.



En patinete XIAOMI, que es más residente.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528



Lucha antifascistas desde el chalet de Galapargar twiteando mientras la chacha sudaka le trae una Mahoo.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Feb 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Abascal ha dicho que a Gallardo se le está poniendo cara de vicepresidente...
> Van a pedir entrar en el gobierno sí o sí



Tercera, sexta y novena elección de consejerías mínimo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> CABEN EN UN PUTO TAXI.



qué cojones taxi, caben en una vespino y les sobra un asiento a los etarrillas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....Podemos resiste dice....será en twitter porque en las urnas....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Abascal pide la parte proporcional de las consejerías e incluir en el programa del gobierno las demandas de UPL, Por Ávila y Soria Ya



Buena jugada


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

Brutal Santiago Abascal en la 1... lo han cortado y se han ido a publicidad porque se les indigestaban las verdades como puños que decía... jajajaja comunistas hijos de puta.


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Abascal hablando del centralismo autonómico y que las demandas de los partidos provinciales de la España vaciada serán defendidas por VOX.



Son provincialistas y municipalistas de verdad.


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

rey0 dijo:


> Mira cuando todos a tu lado son unos ineptos. Lo mejor es dejar que se estrellen, si entran en el gobierno serán unos inútiles más.
> 
> Joer,, le acaban de anular uno al barsa......



Anular un gol al barsa? Eso no posible es.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

PP - PSOE - CIUDAGRAMOS Y POTEMOS

LOS PERDEDORES.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528



Vaya vaya... la democracia ya no mola tanto cuando no favorece a la izquierda. Psoe y podemos partidos golpistas


----------



## fenderman (13 Feb 2022)

Venga, que habla el mañueco . ..


----------



## zirick (13 Feb 2022)

Los de Podemos caben en una moto 
    

Es lo que viene


----------



## NormanMan (13 Feb 2022)

decepcionante ver como la gente vota después del arresto domiciliario y todas las medidas que nos han mermado los derechos y libertades


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

No estoy intoxicando, SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Ha dicho que le va a regalar la comunidad. Luego se ha venido arriba y pide la presidencia. Te aseguro que le van a regalar la comunidad.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....Podemos resiste dice....será en twitter porque en las urnas....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528



Dice que *resiste *... 
Debe ser la risa al leer lo que ha escrito


----------



## Tblls (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Abascal hablando del centralismo autonómico y que las demandas de los partidos provinciales de la España vaciada serán defendidas por VOX.



Brvtal


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Y quizás ni eso

Una aplicación en azure de bigdata y machine learning y a correr...


----------



## sasuke (13 Feb 2022)

ha ganado podemas xicomalo??


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....Podemos resiste dice....será en twitter porque en las urnas....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528



Acierta con que es Weimar, la ultrainflación por impresión de papelitos de colores le queda nada...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Abascal pide la parte proporcional de las consejerías e incluir en el programa del gobierno las demandas de UPL, Por Ávila y Soria Ya



Alerta antiparasitos...


----------



## fieraverde (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....Podemos resiste dice....será en twitter porque en las urnas....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528



Up resiste dice ..


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Como me nutre el ridículo de los unides podemes...RÍDICULOS, PAYASOS.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Anular un gol al barsa? Eso no posible es.



Y ahora marca el Español...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Abascal pide la parte proporcional de las consejerías e incluir en el programa del gobierno las demandas de UPL, Por Ávila y Soria Ya



me parece inteligente


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Brvtal



Un partido serio

Y no los mugrosos y parasitos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

Vos debe exigir para ser creible.
Y por cierto.
Si en PSOE alguien tiene 2 dedos de cerebro, le ofrecería gratis la presidencia al PP.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Buena jugada



Ciertamente, me ha sorprendido que se fije en los minoritarios, aunque a la larga acabarán estando integrados en VOX. No es momento de crear nuevos frentes.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Caben en un carrito.



Antiparras dijo:


> Procuradores de Ciudadanos y Podemos comparten transporte para asistir a la jura de sus cargos:


----------



## Newol (13 Feb 2022)

Dice el del PP que está encantado con su resultado


----------



## Cremilo (13 Feb 2022)

Sale el moñeco.

Apuesto a que no menciona a vox.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y quizás ni eso
> 
> Una aplicación en azure de bigdata y machine learning y a correr...



Michavila de GAD3 tambien ha acertado en todo. El que es de vergüenza es tezanos


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Feb 2022)

los podemitas han vuelto al lugar de donde nunca debieron salir: a las cloacas


----------



## JAG63 (13 Feb 2022)

UP y Cs caben en la misma moto


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Ayuso hoy estara feliz


----------



## Nico (13 Feb 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> Procuradores de Ciudadanos y Podemos comparten transporte para asistir a la jura de sus cargos:





Atención @dabuti ... *entran en una PATINETA !!!*


----------



## fieraverde (13 Feb 2022)

Caben en un smart.


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> "A Gallardo se le está poniendo cara de vicepresidente", acaba de decir Abascal.



Y a Abascal de presidente. Me ha gustado su discurso, se le ve muy cómodo.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Mañueco ya insinúa que va a formar Gobierno con Vox.
Esto ya es el siguiente paso, no un simple pacto de investidura como hasta ahora.


----------



## Vanatico (13 Feb 2022)

Tudanca vuelve a perder ¿No deberia dimitir?


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

Newol dijo:


> Dice el del PP que está encantado con su resultado



Dice que va a dialogar con todos. Ojito, que termina con el payaso de Tudanca.


----------



## fenderman (13 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Sale el moñeco.
> 
> Apuesto a que no menciona a vox



Por ahora vas ganando...


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

casado llamando a Sánchez para ponerse chulo


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Coalición PP/Psoe


----------



## Patronio (13 Feb 2022)

¡¡Viva Castilla la Vieja,
Viva León
y Viva España!!


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Por va con todos menos con vox


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Ayuso hoy estara feliz



Pues ha quedado claro que lo que pasa en Mandril, se que queda en Mandril


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

Mañueco: Gobierno del PP y diálogo. Y va a hablar primero con el PSOE  Abstención "de Estado" para que no entre la turboultraderecha


----------



## chusto (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Abascal hablando del centralismo autonómico y que las demandas de los partidos provinciales de la España vaciada serán defendidas por VOX.



Eso del centralismo autonomico suena como a tontolisto. Traducido a cristiano significa que Abascal va a mamar rabo de España vaciada como sea.


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)

Mañueco va a empezar a hablar con TODOS los partidos para formar gobierno.


----------



## BeninExpress (13 Feb 2022)

JuanMamonero calienta que sales..

Vox es el camino!


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Jojojo 

Mañueco dando la mano al PSOE...


----------



## Blackest (13 Feb 2022)

Moñeco dando a entender que habrá pacto PPSOE


----------



## Lego. (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Abascal hablando del centralismo autonómico y que las demandas de los partidos provinciales de la España vaciada serán defendidas por VOX.



Quiere esos votos para las generales.


----------



## fenderman (13 Feb 2022)

Que va a dialogar con el psoe para formar gobierno? Ein?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Mañueco ya insinúa que va a formar Gobierno con Vox.
> Esto ya es el siguiente paso, no un simple pacto de investidura como hasta ahora.



Es que es normal

Ha sido el mensaje de las urnas


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

NWO WINS! 

Han escenificado el circo democrático como si sirviera de algo...mucho debate, mucha encuesta, muchos nervios...y al final que??? 
La agenda sigue su curso..


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Que va a pedir gobierno con los partidos más votados...


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> los podemitas han vuelto al lugar de donde nunca debieron salir: a las cloacas



Los resultados más bajos de IU van a ser añorados por PODEMOS.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Sale el moñeco.
> 
> Apuesto a que no menciona a vox.



Raro sería que lo hiciera. No suele hacerse, pero en ninguna parroquia que yo recuerde, en momentos como este.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> UP y Cs caben en la misma moto



Les sobra sitio hasta en el taxi


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Un sueño humedo, si el PP pacta con el Psoe aDios Pp y Adios FraCasado.


----------



## saddhu (13 Feb 2022)

No se nos olvida que el inputs a del muñeco nos impedía salir más tarde de las 8 por sus huevos.
A ver si le sodomizan bien los de vox por imbecil


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

Con PP y vox suman 44 escaños mayoría absoluta.


El representante del PP ahora en la tele dice que hablara con todos los partidos y sobre todo con los que tienen más representación. 

Si el PP no pacta con vox para gobernar Castilla y León son subnormales, y al final tendrán al PSOE con el resto de minorías un Frankenstein que lo único que pasará es perjudicar al PP. 

Espero que sean listos y gobiernen Solos con vox


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Y ahora marca el Español...





Qué está pasando? Se hunde la Matrix!!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Gobierno PPSOE


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Es que es normal
> 
> Ha sido el mensaje de las urnas



Si.
Pero está o estaba la duda de cual había sido el mensaje de otros sitios, como aquí se ha dicho mucho y por muchos.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

PP es la mayor escoria a pactar con quien sea pero con nadie que salga del sistema


----------



## Alpargato (13 Feb 2022)

¿Y lo mas importante?
¿Qué porcentaje se abstuvo?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Moñeco dando a entender que habrá pacto PPSOE



La mejor de las noticias. PPsoe sin anestesia.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

La democracia es gracias al psoe...

Tocate los huevos.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

fenderman dijo:


> Que va a dialogar con el psoe para formar gobierno? Ein?



Estaba claro 

Ya lo ha dejado caer los del pase nazi covid, fijo y puig...

Ambos tienen mucho en común...


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

Si Moñeco pacta con la PSOE, sacrificaremos CyL a cambio de la destrucción del PP y de fraCasado.

Hay trato.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....Podemos resiste dice....será en twitter porque en las urnas....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528



A ver si la rata tiene razón y este régimen acaba de la misma forma que Weimar.

Hace falta un partido bastante más a la derecha de VOX y que VOX fagocite el PP.

La ventana de Overton debe moverse a la derecha, y mucho


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Tudanca esta apunto de llorar.. jajaja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Gobierno PPSOE




tb lo creo


----------



## Don Luriio (13 Feb 2022)

PPsoe


----------



## Ces25 (13 Feb 2022)

LA PP$0e azul sacando la patita....


Se van a retratar....

BOKS le va a dejar MOÑECO....


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Este acaba hoy pidiendo la alerta antifasssscista.....Podemos resiste dice....será en twitter porque en las urnas....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942528



Jojojojo a llorar a la calle de la lloreria, camarada chepov...


----------



## El Fenomeno (13 Feb 2022)

Ni Casado seria capaz de dejar de pactar con Vox para hacerlo con el PSOE. Hace eso y en las proximas generales convierte el PP en Ciudadanos 2.0 o peor, ya que encima el PP no lleva tias buenas en la candidatura.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (13 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Vos debe exigir para ser creible.
> Y por cierto.
> Si en PSOE alguien tiene 2 dedos de cerebro, le ofrecería gratis la presidencia al PP.



Y acaba de hundir a Casado.


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

No habrá dimisión de Casado ( Menos mal) El PP debe ir por el voto del centro y VOX a la derecha


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Ces25 dijo:


> LA PP$0e azul sacando la patita....
> 
> BOKS le va a dejar MOÑECO




ojalá que pase eso

ppsoe


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Un sueño humedo, si el PP pacta con el Psoe aDios Pp y Adios FraCasado.



Esto va de control de daños a corto plazo

De aquí a las generales, queda un mundo


----------



## Genomito (13 Feb 2022)

El PP había echado cuentas de una mayoría ayusista. Menuda cagada. Este resultado lo habían visto todos menos ellos.

Lo del escaño para UP y otro para Ciudadanos huele raro. No me creo que gente con parálisis cerebral sean capaces de ir ellos solos hasta el colegio electoral o de echar un voto por correo


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Y a Abascal de presidente. Me ha gustado su discurso, se le ve muy cómodo.



Más que cómodo yo le veo seguro y paciente, es decir, el polo opuesto a Fracasado.


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Si Moñeco pacta con la PSOE, sacrificaremos CyL a cambio de la destrucción del PP y de fraCasado.
> 
> Hay trato.



Como vallisoletano aceptaría 4 de sacrificio en mi región por España.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Quiero ver a los putos peperos defender esto y lo mismo los socialistas


----------



## ppd (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Michavila de GAD3 tambien ha acertado en todo. El que es de vergüenza es tezanos



El pepero de Michavila no daba más de 9 procuradores a VOX durante la campaña. No recuerdo si ya el lunes pasado rectificó y le dio 11, para no quedar demasiado mal.

No te fíes de Michavila, sus encuestas son para reforzar al PPsoe.


----------



## remosinganas (13 Feb 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> UP y Cs caben en la misma moto



yo diria que caben en la guantera de un seat panda..


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Feb 2022)

El del PSOE anuncia que no será candidato en las próximas.

Y que no olvidemos lo que costó traer la democracia a España.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Feb 2022)

Me imagino que catarata de lágrimas de Perreras,Pastor,Lacambra,Al-Nachid & company,¿no?


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Eso del centralismo autonomico suena como a tontolisto. Traducido a cristiano significa que Abascal va a mamar rabo de España vaciada como sea.



Vivo en Cataluña. Todo está centrado en Barcelona.

Nací en Valencia. Todo en la comunidad está centrado en Valencia ciudad (lo que hace rabiar a los alicantinos).

Las autonomias se han constituido en miniestados ultracentralistas que absorben casi todos los recursos.


----------



## uberales (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Más que cómodo yo le veo seguro y paciente, es decir, el polo opuesto a Fracasado.



Uno estuvo amenazado por ETA, el otro era un lameculos de un grupo dentro del PP.


----------



## Cremilo (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Raro sería que lo hiciera. No suele hacerse, pero en ninguna parroquia que yo recuerde, en momentos como este.




Pero ni siquiera un guiño no explícito, ya que dijo que empezaría sus contactos por el siguiente más votado... o sea, la PSOE.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> A ver si la rata tiene razón y este régimen acaba de la misma forma que Weimar.
> 
> Hace falta un partido bastante más a la derecha de VOX y que VOX fagocite el PP.
> 
> La ventana de Overton debe moverse a la derecha, y mucho



Pues la rata lo mismo tiene razón que la inflación esta como un cohete. La rata da el discurso para los idiotas pero a veces de puta bola acierta.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> El PP había echado cuentas de una mayoría ayusista. Menuda cagada. Este resultado lo habían visto todos menos ellos.
> 
> Lo del escaño para UP y otro para Ciudadanos huele raro. No me creo que gente con parálisis cerebral sean capaces de ir ellos solos hasta el colegio electoral o de echar un voto por correo



Habla el PSOE...

Le culpa del ascenso de VOX... asi que a pactar toca con PP


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Ha dicho que otros vendrán... dimisión llorosa al canto.



SilverFOX dijo:


> Tudanca esta apunto de llorar.. jajaja



Lo Pepé un 0,08% mas en porcentaje que en 2019.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

Pp va a buscar que el Psoe se abstenga. 


Y después buscar los presupuestos con Vox .


Tipica jugada de aguantar lo que quede de legislatura.



Lo que tiene que hacer Vox en si no entra en el gobierno no negocia nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

vox sigue subiendo 

17,64%


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Ciudadanos celebrándolo como si hubiera ganado las elecciones , menudo tiro en la cabeza tienen los políticos joder


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pp va a buscar que el Psoe se abstenga.
> 
> 
> Y después buscar los presupuestos con Vox .
> ...





eso es lo que pasar


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Repito, PUIG y FEIJO, los nazis del pase covid, dejaron caer el pacto PPSOE a las 8 de la tarde..


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Mi opinión es que el que más votos pierde es el pp , sobre recoger todo el voto de ciudadanos se le han ido los mismos a Vox.....si la progresión sigue así en las próximas elecciones pp ya no tiene de donde recoger votos extra y el zarpazo que le puede pegar vox va a ser brutal.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> los podemitas han vuelto al lugar de donde nunca debieron salir: a las cloacas



a los herriko bares pako a inyectarse heroina y escuchar a las viejas glorias kortatu, Soziedad Alkoholika etc


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Si el PSOE fuera inteligente le regalaría el gobierno a Mañueca y quedan como antifascistas bla bla bla


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

PP 2019 31,49%

PP 2022 31,48% y bajando...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Feb 2022)

Algún escaño que pueda variar? o ya podemos decir que son definitivos?


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Que ha dicho Irene Montero?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

chusmadanos llamando ultraderecha a vox


muérete, igea


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El PSOE le faltan 15.000 votos para tener mas votos que el PP



No. El PP está a 15.000 y subiendo, no tiene opciones el PSOE.

Por cierto, el del PSOE ha dado unas declaraciones que han durado 2 minutos, y se ha puesto a llorar admitiendo su fracaso.

Es un gesto noble por su parte, a diferencia de los tertulianos progres de la tele que intentan disimular su disgusto diciendo "eeeejjj que el PP no tiene malloria arsoluuuutaaaa".


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (13 Feb 2022)

Caben en una scooter


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Pero ni siquiera un guiño no explícito, ya que dijo que empezaría sus contactos por el siguiente más votado... o sea, la PSOE.



Empezar con el más votado es lo normal/tradicional y no tiene más importancia.
Más importante es no haber hecho mención a cordones sanitarios ni mierdas similares, digo yo...El no excluir, como les habría gustado oír a muchos, es ya un avance. Oyendo al viejo calvo de Cs lo que está diciendo ahora se ve claro.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

A ver ahora la narrativa de los tertulianos para justificar un bobierno PPSOE


----------



## hijodeputin (13 Feb 2022)

VOX no deberia de tocar nada que tenga que ver con el pp ni en pintura. Ni pactar ni pollas, el que entra en un gobierno con el R78 sale escaldado, ya ocurrió en andalucia de donde tuvieron que recular porque el PP va a lo que va y eso es incompatible con la filosofia de vox.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Repito, PUIG y FEIJO, los nazis del pase covid, dejaron caer el pacto PPSOE a las 8 de la tarde..



Abstención antifascista del PSOE


----------



## Rey patata (13 Feb 2022)

Pero en un pacto PP-PSOE quien va a ceder? si tienen prácticamente lo mismo están empate, no se van a poner de acuerdo ni de coña porque ninguno va a ceder. Solo queda PP y Vox y PP ha dicho que ni de coña de una forma muy muy tajante, si reculan va a quedar feo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Feb 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Ciudadanos celebrándolo como si hubiera ganado las elecciones , menudo tiro en la cabeza tienen los políticos joder



No desaparecer es un logro

No es lo mismo cobrar las susbvenciones aunque sea de un escaño, a no cobrar nada por no tener escaños


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

El candidato de podemos se queja de las elecciones y la forma de contar el votó.

Dice que son los cuartos más votados pero los sextos en escaños. 


Ja ja jaaa


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

chsumadanos pidiendo que pp y psoe se sienten a hablar.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> PP 2019 31,49%
> 
> PP 2022 31,48% y bajando...



A este paso en 100 años pierden un 0,1% de los escaños. Cuidao.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Igea diciendo que "pierden todos", cuando fue su culpa al darle el gobierno al PP en el 2019


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Feb 2022)

lycaion dijo:


> Que ha dicho Irene Montero?



ni mi mirirs lis titis


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A ver ahora la narrativa de los tertulianos para justificar un bobierno PPSOE



Franco y Trump. Ya lo sabes. Pero estoy deseando que pacten..


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Ojo … saca el pacto metro ferreras, dice que si entra Iglesias no gobierna franco


----------



## nomecreoná (13 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor que le puede pasar a VOX, es que el PP se eche en los brazos del PSOE ............


----------



## perrasno (13 Feb 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> A este paso en 100 años pierden un 0,1% de los escaños. Cuidao.



Habían convocado elecciones para "gobernar en solitario".


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> ...
> Y que no olvidemos lo que costó traer la democracia a España.



supongo que lo dice porque ellos la están destrozando 

España pasa de democracia «plena» a «defectuosa» en el último año, según 'The Economist'


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

gñé   


la que no tiene bachillerato


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No desaparecer es un logro
> 
> No es lo mismo cobrar las susbvenciones aunque sea de un escaño, a no cobrar nada por no tener escaños



Con el mismo diálogo que PSOE , y sacando un escaño como si fueran 30


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Algún escaño que pueda variar? o ya podemos decir que son definitivos?



Muy poco probable. Algún escaño puede variar ahora o si hay recuento, pero sería un cambio totalmente irrelevante.


----------



## aris (13 Feb 2022)

madre mía la bilis que está soltando el de ciudadanos.


----------



## EGO (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Mañueco: Gobierno del PP y diálogo. Y va a hablar primero con el PSOE  Abstención "de Estado" para que no entre la turboultraderecha



El bakalao lleva vendido hace años.

En las proximas generales coalicion PPSOE con fracasado de presidente con la excusa de luchar contra la ultraderecha.

No hay democracia en España.Llevan gobernando los mismos desde que la palmo Franco.


----------



## poppom (13 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> NWO WINS!
> 
> Han escenificado el circo democrático como si sirviera de algo...mucho debate, mucha encuesta, muchos nervios...y al final que???
> La agenda sigue su curso..



Alguno hasta se cree que sí el PSOE facilita un gobierno del PP los votontos despertarían

Oh vaya si ya ocurrió a nivel nacional y no pasó nada. Luego se saca un candidato renovado un poquito más extremo o psicópata como Sánchez y a seguir en la rueda votonta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

aris dijo:


> madre mía la bilis que está soltando el de ciudadanos.




y la lastra


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Madre mía el de podemos  

Llevaba tiempo desconectado de la política patria desde que vivo fuera, y vaya personaje


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pp va a buscar que el Psoe se abstenga.
> 
> 
> Y después buscar los presupuestos con Vox .
> ...



Solo precisar que lo que queda de legislatura en CyL son cuatro años.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> chsumadanos pidiendo que pp y psoe se sienten a hablar.



Y dice el hijo puta que nunca pactará con vox. 

Se puede ser más imbécil!!! Ja jaas


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Y que no olvidemos lo que costó traer la democracia a España.



Costó muchísimo. Esperar sentados a que se muriera el abuelo.


----------



## Don Luriio (13 Feb 2022)

Soria ya con 18000 votos tres escaños; 6000 votos cada escaño


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

aris dijo:


> madre mía la bilis que está soltando el de ciudadanos.



cuenta cuenta que suena divertido


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

Yo empezaba una guerra mañana mismo, y sería lo mejor que podría pasar.
Qué creéis que pasará en unas generales??
Un par de medidas generosas del PSOE, un par de movimientos del PP y se acabó lo que se daba.
España es un país de borregos a izquierda y derecha, de gente sumisa hasta las orejas, que se dejan dar por el culo durante 4 años hasta las siguientes elecciones, y salen los suyos y les dan más por el culo todavía....
Eso Franco lo leyó muy bien, y por eso sabía que a los españoles hay que tratarlos como a niños pequeños... les das libertad y obtienes miseria moral.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Mañueco: Gobierno del PP y diálogo. Y va a hablar primero con el PSOE  Abstención "de Estado" para que no entre la turboultraderecha



Suena muy suicida, ya que no podría sacar adelante ni una puñetera Ley o Presupuestos. No sé yo.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Pueden compartir coche para ir al parlamento 









JAG63 dijo:


> UP y Cs caben en la misma moto


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El bakalao lleva vendido hace años.
> 
> En las proximas generales coalicion PPSOE con fracasado de presidente con la excusa de luchar contra la ultraderecha.
> 
> No hay democracia en España.Llevan gobernando los mismos desde que la palmo Franco.



Ni tan mal, la última bala del PP ... y más que nada un suicidio


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Madre mía el de podemos 

Llevaba tiempo desconectado de la política patria desde que vivo fuera, y vaya personaje si le falta barba y bigote


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

En la Secta la Charo de guardia llorando porque Vox pueda pasar al siguiente paso y esta vez ya pida puestos de Gobierno.


----------



## noseyo (13 Feb 2022)

Bueno lo tenemos claro no pp y PSOE gobernaran juntos


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> cuenta cuenta que suena divertido



Ha decretado la Alerta Antifachista el viejo calvo.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Yo empezaba una guerra mañana mismo, y sería lo mejor que podría pasar.
> Qué creéis que pasará en unas generales??
> Un par de medidas generosas del PSOE, un par de movimientos del PP y se acabó lo que se daba.
> España es un país de borregos a izquierda y derecha, de gente sumisa hasta las orejas, que se dejan dar por el culo durante 4 años hasta las siguientes elecciones, y salen los suyos y les dan más por el culo todavía....
> Eso Franco lo leyó muy bien, y por eso sabía que a los españoles hay que tratarlos como a niños pequeños... les das libertad y obtienes miseria moral.



Paternalismo lo llaman


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

Esto es un circo, un esperpento...ellos mañana van a seguir cobrando por no hacer una mierda, mientras vosotros vais a remar...esa es la moraleja de la historia.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

PP y PSOE pierden votos respecto al 2019. PP -60.000; PSOE -120.000; VELETAS -150.000 (apoteósico) y MUGREMOS pasa de 100.000 en 2019 (suma de PODEMOS e IU que iban separados) a 60.000. Los que más suben VOX de 70.000 a 200.000 y los de QUEHAYDELOMIO.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Igea diciendo que "pierden todos", cuando fue su culpa al darle el gobierno al PP en el 2019



Si Vox ha pasado de 1 a 13 diputados en Castilla y León con un candidato no muy conocido ¿ Qué crees que pasará con Olona en Andalucia a rebufo de este buen resultado, con Ciudadanos ya finiquitado, y con una izquierda atomizada?


----------



## Don Luriio (13 Feb 2022)

La sexta culo en llamas


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Feb 2022)

Pudrimos lo han echado de catalonia, Galicia, etalandia, veremos como le va en gandalucia...

A potemos no le quieren ni en su casa y eso me nutre, me nutre ver al tonto de su candidato echando bilis con la cantinela de la extrema derecha


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

Los masones lloriqueando que puede gobernar la "ultraderecha"....pero ¿NO ES LO QUE HA VOTADO EL PUEBLO? ¿eeh?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2022)

el de mugremos es un meme


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

El de podemos parece un mosquetero derroido


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Feb 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Si Vox ha pasado de 1 a 13 diputados en Castilla y León con un candidato no muy conocido ¿ Qué crees que pasará con Olona en Andalucia a rebufo de este buen resultado, con Ciudadanos ya finiquitado, y con una izquierda atomizada?



Con el rebufo y con las rebufas de la Olona



(lo siento, no he podido evitarlo)


----------



## chusto (13 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los masones lloriqueando que puede gobernar la "ultraderecha"....pero ¿NO ES LO QUE HA VOTADO EL PUEBLO? ¿eeh?



Como entre VOX en el gobierno de CyL la izquierda no se va quedar quieta.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Y Abascal diciendo de su candidato "Miradlo, se le está poniendo cara de Vicepresidente!"

Ni un paso atrás, VOX. O tocar pelo o la puta al río directamente.


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)

Está Escolar muy dolido porque se hayan convocado estas elecciones. No lo vi tan dolido cuando las repitió Pedro Sánchez para acabar gobernando con quien no lo dejaba dormir.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Como entre VOX en el gobierno de CyL la izquierda no se va quedar quieta.



¿Va a montar otra revolución en Asturias?

Que pedazo de demócrata eres.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Empieza la guerra Soriana, por que un diputado para el congreso de los diputados será para Soria Ya... ¿Pero el otro? PP o PSOE?



PP


----------



## HDR (13 Feb 2022)

Fantástico resultado de Vox. 

Pero no significa que vaya a entrar en gobierno. No descarto en absoluto un ppsoe.

Nada me gustaría más.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Va a montar otra revolución en Asturias?
> 
> Que pedazo de demócrata eres.



Un comentario muy a tener en cuneta.


----------



## Cremilo (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Empezar con el más votado es lo normal/tradicional y no tiene más importancia.




Hablamos del candidato más votado, no de una figura supuestamente imparcial como el Rey. Lo más normal me parece que sería dar preferencia a un posible socio de gobierno.


----------



## Mr. Frost (13 Feb 2022)

Y lo de los putos partidos uniprovincionales, para luego acabar pactando todos con el PSOE en las generales.


----------



## hijodeputin (13 Feb 2022)

por cierto, no están los mierdas del pp para sacar pecho. Han ganado sólo 2 diputados(29--->31) y seguro que contaban con dar la campanada como Ayuso y sacar más de 40 o como Feijoo y tener mayoria absoluta. Mangarranes.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Feb 2022)

Se supone que la gentuza vota a los separatistas, y por eso podemos no saca nada en esas regiones. ¿ A quien vota la gentuza en CYL.? Porque a mugremos no.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2022)

¿Un 4% de los votos para Cs?¿En serio?

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Como entre VOX en el gobierno de CyL la izquierda no se va quedar quieta.




Que va a hacer, un golpe de estado como el de Asturias?


----------



## S_P_Doraemon (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Mañueco: Gobierno del PP y diálogo. Y va a hablar primero con el PSOE  Abstención "de Estado" para que no entre la turboultraderecha



Así podrán decir que pactan con VOX por que no les queda más remedio, que ellos se querían gobernar en solitario pero el PSOE votó en contra.

Tanto lío para nada, por que no creo que ese perfil les favorezca, pero bueno, es a lo que juegan.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Va a montar otra revolución en Asturias?
> 
> Que pedazo de demócrata eres.



quién está rabiando ? que no lo veo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Se supone que la gentuza vota a los separatistas, y por eso podemos no saca nada en esas regiones. ¿ A quien vota la gentuza en CYL.? Porque a mugremos no.



Al psoe


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Está Escolar muy dolido porque se hayan convocado estas elecciones. No lo vi tan dolido cuando las repitió Pedro Sánchez para acabar gobernando con quien no lo dejaba dormir.



Ese tio deberia morir, y lentamente, sufriendo.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Esto es un circo, un esperpento...ellos mañana van a seguir cobrando por no hacer una mierda, mientras vosotros vais a remar...esa es la moraleja de la historia.



Hay que huir

Y me jode decir esto. Vivo en Suiza, y el patrimonio histórico y artístico que tiene España respecto a este país de banqueros, está a años luz

Una pena,pero mi esfuerzo e impuestos no se los llevan esta panda de paguiteros apesebrados y vividores de lo ajeno 

Un 13% de IRPF me quitan en Suiza... y todo funciona mejor con muchos menos funcionarios per capita

Alguien puede explicármelo?


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Y lo de los putos partidos uniprovincionales, para luego acabar pactando todos con el PSOE en las generales.



Los quehaydelomío son de los tontos los más tontos..los que han votado son como ellos pero en su persona. Eso si que es catetismo. La historia de una Numancia aislada no deben de conocerla.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Un 4% de los votos para Cs?¿En serio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Igea se quita presión. Como no tiene grupo parlamentario puede pillar el Covid las veces que quiera que no le van a joder los debates.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los masones lloriqueando que puede gobernar la "ultraderecha"....pero ¿NO ES LO QUE HA VOTADO EL PUEBLO? ¿eeh?



El pueblo no ha votado eso, ha votado más de lo mismo, no nos engañemos.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Feb 2022)

Tezanos no ha dado ni una. Ya podría entregar la cuchara


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que va a hacer, un golpe de estado como el de Asturias?



La izmierda nos ha demostrado una y otra vez que son capaces de cualquier cosa con tal de hacerse con el poder.


----------



## TNTcl (13 Feb 2022)

Nadie habla de la debacle del PSOE y no es moco de pavo, el suelo se está hundiendo, parece mentira.


----------



## Avionero (13 Feb 2022)

Dios mio la rueda de prensa de Soria Ya, que demigrancia. Más gente subida al escenario que público. La verdad es que pega con lo que es la provincia


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Como entre VOX en el gobierno de CyL la izquierda no se va quedar quieta.



¿La izquierda no puede aceptar lo que ha votado el pueblo?

Pregunta retórica. Claro que no acepta las urnas cuando no gana la izquierda.

Y encima dando lecciones de superioridad moral.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Los quehaydelomío son de los tontos los más tontos..los que han votado son como ellos pero en su persona. Eso si que es catetismo. La historia de una Numancia aislada no deben de conocerla.



todavía me estoy preguntando si Teruel ya existe, alguien sabe algo ?


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

El PP dice que quiere un gobierno de todos para todos, y que negociará con los partidos con más votos ¿PSOE?


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Como entre VOX en el gobierno de CyL la izquierda no se va quedar quieta.



Si, la democracia sólo existe cuando gana la izmierda ya lo sabemos...pero ahora no ha sido así....hay que joderse


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Nadie habla de la debacle del PSOE y no es moco de pavo, el suelo se está hundiendo, parece mentira.



Poco ha sido. Lo cual no quita para que nutra y mucho.


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Y dice el hijo puta que nunca pactará con vox.
> 
> Se puede ser más imbécil!!! Ja jaas



Y a su vez dijo que nunca pactaría ciudadanos con PP. A su vez dice que pacten PP y PSOE, ¿se puede ser más inútil?


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Que nivelazo, ni saben escribir ni saben echar cuentas. La LOGSE.


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

road runner dijo:


> @xicomalo , míralo por el lado bueno.
> No os va a hacer falta taxi.
> Cabéis en una Vespa.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Va a montar otra revolución en Asturias?
> 
> Que pedazo de demócrata eres.



A los golpes de estado de la izquierda lo llaman revoluciones.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Si Vox ha pasado de 1 a 13 diputados en Castilla y León con un candidato no muy conocido ¿ Qué crees que pasará con Olona en Andalucia a rebufo de este buen resultado, con Ciudadanos ya finiquitado, y con una izquierda atomizada?





HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Con el rebufo y con las rebufas de la Olona
> 
> 
> 
> (lo siento, no he podido evitarlo)



Ya os diré yo lo que va a pasar...


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (13 Feb 2022)

El de Soria diciendo qué hay de lo mío...
18.000 votos tiene el tío , nosotros cachondeaándonos del tipo de Cs con 51.000


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Feb 2022)

C's cabe en un monopatín.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Si Vox ha pasado de 1 a 13 diputados en Castilla y León con un candidato no muy conocido ¿ Qué crees que pasará con Olona en Andalucia a rebufo de este buen resultado, con Ciudadanos ya finiquitado, y con una izquierda atomizada?



Las andaluzas puede pasar de todo 

1º que mucha gente de derechas haga voto util con Moreno al ser el 1º gobierno que no sea del PSOE 

2º que el PP la cague al poner una tia de fuera que NO vive aquí , no todas las comunidades son iguales ya veremos si eso afecta o no ... los de VOX en Andalucia sacaron 11 diputados pero demostraron ser unos inutiles su candidato dimitio por un juicio por corrupción , una diputada se les fue para la falange y como NO tienen un lider en Andalucía la comunidad mas poblada tienen que poner una tia de FUERA claro entre 8 millones de andaluces NO tienen nadie para poner.

2º Que la abstencion del 2018 que hizo que gobernara la derecha sea mucho menor ante lo que se ve en CyL en 2018 en andalucia solo voto el 56%

3º todavía no conocemos cuantas candidaturas a la izquierda del PSOE se tendrán , lo de hoy seguramente marcara el camino ...


----------



## Blackest (13 Feb 2022)

Pues así a lo tonto, con todos los partidos caballos de Troya, "la derecha sociologica" no ha conseguido ni el 55% de los votos practicamente empate tecnico con la izquierda EN CASTILLA Y LEÓN, para eso sirven los partidos terruño, para que hayan estado a poco de quitarle el poder a "la derecha" en una de las comunidades mas de derechas de España.


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> todavía me estoy preguntando si Teruel ya existe, alguien sabe algo ?



EL diputado supongo que sabrá, y su familia. Apuesto a que tiene casa nueva.


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Feb 2022)

C's y Podemos caben en un Vespino.


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Como entre VOX en el gobierno de CyL la izquierda no se va quedar quieta.



Muy bien, pero esta vez si es posible sin volar trenes con gente dentro.
Si no es mucho pedir.


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (13 Feb 2022)

Macarena Olona va a estar muy cerca de la victoria en Andalucía


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

El mosquetero de Podemas dice que se va a esforzar en ampliar su "espacio".

El espacio exterior.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Feb 2022)

Es muy importante lo que suceda en los próximos días. 

El voto de VOX viene de dos entornos sociológicos 

Uno es el criptopepero. Voto clásico nacionalcatolicista que quiere simplemente un acento más de derechas del PP. Votan VOX, pero quieren que gobierne el PP. 

Otro es el realmente transformador. Voto que viene de la abstención o incluso de opciones como Podemos. Voto antisistema. 

Depende de VOX ver cuál de sus dos almas se impone.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Hablamos del candidato más votado, no de una figura supuestamente imparcial como el Rey. Lo más normal me parece que sería dar preferencia a un posible socio de gobierno.



Ahá.
¿Como hemos visto en las pasadas décadas en cualquier gobierno municipal, regional o nacional?


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las andaluzas puede pasar de todo
> 
> 1º que mucha gente de derechas haga voto util con Moreno al ser el 1º gobierno que no sea del PSOE
> 
> ...



Sabes lo que va a pasar SEGURO, que los payasitos del chepas se HUNDAN. Eso es lo que va a pasar SEGURO.


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Igea diciendo que "pierden todos", cuando fue su culpa al darle el gobierno al PP en el 2019



Y lo dice con la misma cara de llorica que lo estás diciendo tú ahora, qué coincidencia.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Macarena Olona va a estar muy cerca de la victoria en Andalucía



*
Si, hembra.*


----------



## Armando Kasitas (13 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Un sueño humedo, si el PP pacta con el Psoe aDios Pp y Adios FraCasado.



Ayuso y otros barones pueden decir que qué pollas pasa...


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> por cierto, no están los mierdas del pp para sacar pecho. Han ganado sólo 2 diputados(29--->31) y seguro que contaban con dar la campanada como Ayuso y sacar más de 40 o como Feijoo y tener mayoria absoluta. Mangarranes.



El Partido Progre ha tenido una victoria táctica pero una derrota estratégica . Pensaban hacer una ayusada, y resulta que les han votado 60.000 personas menos con dos diputados paniaguados más. Cambian a un socio veleta por probablemente otro que lo van a escorar a la derecha y si no lo hacen serán fagocitados por los faschas de VOX.


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Entonces las políticas de género, las ayudas a LGTBIXYÑ y la memoria hiaterida no han movilizado a los votantes de podemos??


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Abascal hablando del centralismo autonómico y que las demandas de los partidos provinciales de la España vaciada serán defendidas por VOX.



Buen movimiento, pero posiblementre la PPSOE ya estará pensado algo para evitarlo.


----------



## rey0 (13 Feb 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Anular un gol al barsa? Eso no posible es.



Joer, gol en el último minuto del barsa. Es como Pedro Sánchez este equipo......


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> PP



Yo ahora mismo apostaria todo al Rojo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



este no era de C's hace un tiempo o me estoy confundiendo ?
Creo que acierta, pero del PP y Casado te puedes esperar cualquier cosa


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Creo que Cuquerella en ese análisis no da ni una.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El mosquetero de Podemas dice que se va a esforzar en ampliar su "espacio".
> 
> El espacio exterior.



Se refiere al Kiosco. Va a poner máquina de tabaco.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El mosquetero de Podemas dice que se va a esforzar en ampliar su "espacio".
> 
> El espacio exterior.


----------



## TNTcl (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Las andaluzas puede pasar de todo
> 
> 1º que mucha gente de derechas haga voto util con Moreno al ser el 1º gobierno que no sea del PSOE
> 
> ...




El PSOE en Andalucía se dividió en pos de romper otras comunidades y polarizar los extremos pensando que VOX era flor de un día.

Esto ya fue un bombazo y lo que ocurre por fuera son las consecuencias, además, no creo que haya cambiado mucho la cosa, en el sentido

de que donde dan dos, dan tres.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

lycaion dijo:


> Entonces las políticas de género, las ayudas a LGTBIXYÑ y la memoria hiaterida no han movilizado a los votantes de podemos??



Ni sus niños treintañeros de allende el estrecho.


----------



## Rodal (13 Feb 2022)

Elecciones en que (casi) todos pierden
- El PP no se despega del PSOE, ni recoge los votos que pierde el PSOE, además necesita de otros para gobernar
- El PSOE pierde 7 procuradores y pierde un 14% de los votos y más de 120.000 votos
- Unidas PODEMAS pierde 1 procurador dejándoles en un triste 5% de los votos
- Ciudadanos, de 11 procuradores a 1. Y ya me parecen muchos
- Conglomerados de partiditos provinciales, que recogen la sobrerepresentación que les otorga la Ley Electoral. Pero no influyen para nada en el gobierno. Ni parece que vayan a hacerlo a nivel estatal.
- Y VOX, el único que podemos decir que ha ganado, pero no por méritos propios, sólo por los desmeritos ajenos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El mosquetero de Podemas dice que se va a esforzar en ampliar su "espacio".
> El espacio exterior.



hay que ampliar la herriko taberna que huelen mucho los pedos a bocadillo de mortadela y kalimotxo


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Feb 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Un 4% de los votos para Cs?¿En serio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk




Soy incapaz de situar quién coño vota a esos a estas alturas en CYL, con cualquier otro partido en liza tengo una idea bastante aproximada del perfil medio de sus votantes, pero estos son un misterio.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

lycaion dijo:


> Entonces las políticas de género, las ayudas a LGTBIXYÑ y la memoria hiaterida no han movilizado a los votantes de podemos??



Resulta que hay muchísimos menos manfloros en el mundo real que en las plantillas de las teles.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Eso del centralismo autonomico suena como a tontolisto. Traducido a cristiano significa que Abascal va a mamar rabo de España vaciada como sea.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (13 Feb 2022)

Si al PP se le ocurriera negociar con el PSOE acabaría hundiéndose como Ciudadanos. A estas alturas no se dan cuenta de que los votantes que “les quedan” no les votan a ellos, votan contra el PSOE. Le harían el favor de su vida a VOX.


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> - Y VOX, el único que podemos decir que ha ganado, pero no por méritos propios, sólo por los desmeritos ajenos.



Los méritos seran de Soros entonces.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Macarena Olona va a estar muy cerca de la victoria en Andalucía



Vaya pajas mentales os hacéis, y luego nos reímos de los que se creen que la Yoli puede ser presidenta del gobierno.


----------



## elena francis (13 Feb 2022)

Me temo que Muñeco tratará de pactar con todos a excepción de VOX, psoe y pudimos. Intentará un gobierno en minoría con la abstención de la psoe. En el pp son así de gilipollas.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ya os diré yo lo que va a pasar...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Feb 2022)

Mañueco se queda moñeco


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

El efecto Yolanda Diaz se va notando.................................................

Sale en todas las encuestas como la más valorada y luego nadie vota su partido...........

Y esta otra diciendo que pierde la "democracia"


----------



## Luftwuaje (13 Feb 2022)

A la mierda Tezanos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Me temo que Muñeco tratará de pactar con todos a excepción de VOX, psoe y pudimos. Intentará un gobierno en minoría con la abstención de la psoe. En el pp son así de gilipollas.



No les llega, dando alpiste a los del quehaydelomío sólo llegan a 40. A joderse moñeco.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (13 Feb 2022)

Ahora Olona, es un buen torpedo en Andalucía.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El efecto Yolanda Diaz se va notando.................................................
> 
> No me lo explico sale en todas las encuestas como la más valorada y luego nadie vota su partido...........



Que nos lo explique XicoMalooomaloso...


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Bueno, se aprovecha para renovar los contenedores de basura que queméis y listo. Gana FCC y Florentino.

Qué se le va a hacer, ya no se puede pegar a los niños hoy dia.



chusto dijo:


> Como entre VOX en el gobierno de CyL la izquierda no se va quedar quieta.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

¿Bueno, qué, al final habrá ganado el mejor, no?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> C's y Podemos caben en un Vespino.



duras imágenes del final de la noche electoral, conectamos con la resaca de C's y Pudrimos


----------



## Rodal (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Los méritos seran de Soros entonces.



si no gobiernas, ni cogobiernas en nada ni en ningún sitio no se puede valorar su gestión. Dar discursos es algo facil, gobernar exige algo más de bagaje.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)

No entiendo que ha podido pasar con Podemos.


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Me dicen que ahora sale Yoli, que es que está trabajando haciendo cosas chulas


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hay que huir
> 
> Y me jode decir esto. Vivo en Suiza, y el patrimonio histórico y artístico que tiene España respecto a este país de banqueros, está a años luz
> 
> ...



Yo vivo ahí también


----------



## elena francis (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> No les llega, dando alpiste a los del quehaydelomío sólo llegan a 40. A joderse moñeco.



Hablo de gobierno en minoría con abstención de la psoe. Podrían juntar unos 38 procuradores.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> si no gobiernas, ni cogobiernas en nada ni en ningún sitio no se puede valorar su gestión. Dar discursos es algo facil, gobernar exige algo más de bagaje.



EL bagaje de Perro Sánchez y el Chepas es acojonate. Anonadado me hallo con ellos. Unos genios.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Rebequita quita quita dijo:


> Si al PP se le ocurriera negociar con el PSOE acabaría hundiéndose como Ciudadanos. A estas alturas no se dan cuenta de que los votantes que “les quedan” no les votan a ellos, votan contra el PSOE. Le harían el favor de su vida a VOX.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk



Eso lo saben de sobra

Pero aquí se trata de control de daños a corto plazo

Ya buscarán alguna estrategia en conjunto (PP y PSOE) que les venga bien los 2. Al fin y al cabo, son los que controlan los medios de comunicación y los resortes del estado 

Ahora mismo, la jugada es "el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo"


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Hablo de gobierno en minoría con abstención de la psoe. Podrían juntar unos 38 procuradores.



Sólo se iban a poner de acuerdo en subir impuestos(léase montar más chiringuitos) y cobrar más. Iba a estar el tema interesante.


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

Me da miedo que los hijos de puta hagan alguna ley para limitar los diputados a los partidos de la España vaciada.

A ver que se inventan.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

Es increíble lo de este país. Un político -IGEA- cuyo partido pasa de 11 a 1, y que en lugar de dimitir ipso facto, se atreve a dar consejos a los demás sobre con quién o no pactar, y a establecer cordones sanitarios. Payaso sinvergüenza vividor, no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Sesino6 (13 Feb 2022)

No os hagáis pajas VOX es la llave.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

Ppsoe según egea jajajajajajja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Me temo que Muñeco tratará de pactar con todos a excepción de VOX, psoe y pudimos. Intentará un gobierno en minoría con la abstención de la psoe. En el pp son así de gilipollas.



Puede ser, pero es muy muy muy arriesgado ... y eso le daría la razón a VOX cuando afirma que el PP es un partido progre


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es increíble lo de este país. Un político -IGEA- cuyo partido pasa de 11 a 1, y que en lugar de dimitir, se atreve a dar consejos a los demás sobre con quién o no pactar, y a establecer cordones sanitarios. Payaso sinvergüenza vividor, no, lo siguiente.



Todavía no se cree que haya sacado un escañito, estirando un poco la agonía.


----------



## QualityRolling (13 Feb 2022)

Gad3 da como ganador a PP, pero lejos de la mayoría absoluta


El PP obtendría en las Elecciones de Castilla y León un máximo de 33 escaños, el PSOE de 26 a 28 y Vox, entre 11 y 13 | Soria Ya se convertiría en principal fuerza de la




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## Rodal (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> EL bagaje de Perro Sánchez y el Chepas es acojonate. Anonadado me hallo con ellos. Unos genios.



pues imagínese con unos tios , que salvo de unos pocos, sabemos nada o muy poco. Unos serán unos genios, pero otros no son nada.


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El efecto Yolanda Diaz se va notando.................................................
> 
> Sale en todas las encuestas como la más valorada y luego nadie vota su partido...........
> 
> Y esta otra diciendo que pierde la "democracia"



Otra de izquierdas que cuando en unas elecciones limpias ganan los otros, llora de pena porque ha perdido la democracia. Al menos esta no anima a conseguir en las calles lo que no han conseguido en las urnas. Pero al tiempo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es increíble lo de este país. Un político -IGEA- cuyo partido pasa de 11 a 1, y que en lugar de dimitir, se atreve a dar consejos a los demás sobre con quién o no pactar, y a establecer cordones sanitarios. Payaso sinvergüenza vividor, no, lo siguiente.



Si no sueltan la rabia se ahogan


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2022)

:


pepetemete dijo:


> Yo vivo ahí también



ya somos 3 Suizos en el hilo, que los políticos Españoles roben a su pm.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Yo vivo ahí también



Pues poco más que disirte


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Hablo de gobierno en minoría con abstención de la psoe. Podrían juntar unos 38 procuradores.



Si se abstiene el PSOE no necesitan para nada a los regionalistas.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Me temo que Muñeco tratará de pactar con todos a excepción de VOX, psoe y pudimos. Intentará un gobierno en minoría con la abstención de la psoe. En el pp son así de gilipollas.



Sería la muerte adelantada para la Pp, con las nacionales en poco tiempo a la vista.
Son idiotas, pero no sé yo si habría incluso un golpe interno antes de llegar a eso.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es increíble lo de este país. Un político -IGEA- cuyo partido pasa de 11 a 1, y que en lugar de dimitir, se atreve a dar consejos a los demás sobre con quién o no pactar, y a establecer cordones sanitarios. Payaso sinvergüenza vividor, no, lo siguiente.



Ahí, más que en otros aspectos, se ve que no son políticos, son funcionarios de las estructuras paraestatales.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> No entiendo que ha podido pasar con Podemos.


----------



## grom (13 Feb 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Nadie habla de la debacle del PSOE y no es moco de pavo, el suelo se está hundiendo, parece mentira.



Cada vez hay menos retrasado mental votante del psoe, pero hace suelo en su inmensa red clientelar


----------



## Brigit (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Taxis. (13 Feb 2022)

Los podemitas tampoco tienen cabida en CyL...


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> pues imagínese con unos tios , que salvo de unos pocos, sabemos nada o muy poco. Unos serán unos genios, pero otros no son nada.



¿Que era el chepas antes además de un porrero que intentaba liarse con sus alumnas, y perro sánchez además de estar de machaca de saunas de maricones?


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que ha hecho Arrimadas con ciudadanos va a pasar a la historia, alguien lo entiende?

Ha destrozado el partido por completo, con una estrategia suicida de intentos de pactos con Psoe para desalojar al PP del poder en comunidades.

Una de dos, o es idiota o el cheque que le han dado es muy grande.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

lycaion dijo:


> Me dicen que ahora sale Yoli, que es que está trabajando haciendo cosas chulas



hacemos encuestas chulísimas con tezanos y luego no sabemos explicarlas que no son verdadd ... jijijijijijiijiji


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho Arrimadas con ciudadanos va a pasar a la historia, alguien lo entiende?
> 
> Ha destrozado el partido por completo, con una estrategia suicida de intentos de pactos con Psoe para desalojar al PP del poder en comunidades.
> 
> Una de dos, o es idiota o el cheque que le han dado es muy grande.



Mitad y mitad. Busca hueco en la Psoe


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Por mucho que llamen a VOX ultraderecha, la gente ya no se lo cree.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (13 Feb 2022)

FuturoEuropeo dijo:


> Macarena Olona va a estar muy cerca de la victoria en Andalucía



El PSOE en Andalucia va a estar por encima del 25%. El PP incluso del 30%. Pero con toda probabilidad van a ser las primeras elecciones en las que VOX va a alcanzar al menos el 20% de votos. Empezará a jugar de verdad en la liga de los grandes


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>


----------



## Cremilo (13 Feb 2022)

El de las aceitunas eludiendo también hablar de vox a pesar de que le preguntaron específicamente por el posible acuerdo. _Dónde vas, aceitunas traigo_.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho Arrimadas con ciudadanos va a pasar a la historia, alguien lo entiende?
> 
> Ha destrozado el partido por completo, con una estrategia suicida de intentos de pactos con Psoe para desalojar al PP del poder en comunidades.
> 
> Una de dos, o es idiota o el cheque que le han dado es muy grande.



Cheque desde el minuto uno de ese chiringuito. Vea usted al maricón de Canadá como ejemplo. Son peleles, caras bonitas que cobran dando discursos repetitivos y vacíos, como poner unas noticias.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Me da miedo que los hijos de puta hagan alguna ley para limitar los diputados a los partidos de la España vaciada.
> 
> A ver que se inventan.



Que noooo 

Que ante la desaparición de ciudadanos y podemos, se buscaba un partido "bisagra" con el que contentar tanto a Pp como PSOE a la hora de pactar 

Hasta una Charo tertuliana de TVE ha reconocido que ha habido mucho "hype" por parte de los medios de comunicación ...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Si se abstiene el PSOE no necesitan para nada a los regionalistas.



Ya han dicho que NO se abstienen. No directamente pero lo han dejado claro. Quieren que el PP gobierne con VOX para declarar la "alerta antifascista" etc... etc... etc....


----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

QualityRolling dijo:


> Gad3 da como ganador a PP, pero lejos de la mayoría absoluta
> 
> 
> El PP obtendría en las Elecciones de Castilla y León un máximo de 33 escaños, el PSOE de 26 a 28 y Vox, entre 11 y 13 | Soria Ya se convertiría en principal fuerza de la
> ...



Estos de GAD en temas de encuestas de unos años acá parecen los únicos serios, todos los demás son meros folletos de propaganda de unos y otros.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Sobre el Resultado 

1º Castilla y Leon es una comunidad que es de derechas gobierna el PP desde 1987 pase lo que pase

2º El PP convoca elecciones para hacer un ayuso y gobernar en solitario , pero lo que consigue es quedarse casi igual y que tenga que pactar con VOX si o si algo que dificulta mucho las próximas elecciones en Andalucía 

3º el PSOE se salva de una caida mas grande y casi tiene los mismos votos que el PP salva algo los muebles ...

4º Ciudadanos siembra lo que hizo mal en CyL el partido mas votado fue el PSOE pero le dieron el gobierno al PP que hacia 30 años que gobernaba y que tenia un montón de casos de corrupción , en todos lados que Ciudagramos hizo eso ya vimos como termino ...

4ª VOX los ganadores de la noche la españa RICA de los medios de comunicación apuestan fuerte por la reacción y todo ya que los Ricos no quieren que un partido socialdemocraca como Unidas podemos pueda aumentar el SMI o poner impuestos para las rentas altas , esto es un a locura pero es lo que estan haciendo en España 

5º Unidas Podemos tiene que apostar fuerte por la plataforma de Yolanda Diaz y llegar con un proyecto para las elecciones , hacer las coaliciones cuando se convocan las elecciones no da frutos y esto es un aviso para las andaluzas donde no se conoce cuantas candidaturas se tendrían a la izquierda del PSOE puede ser una o incluso TRES

6º Se tienen muchos partidos que salen en lugares donde los diputados que salen de esas provincias pasan de hacer nada por ellas , es un aviso ya que cada diputado cobra bastante para hacer eso ...


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

lycaion dijo:


> Mitad y mitad. Busca hueco en la Psoe



Joder, pues entre Arrimadas y Yoli buscando hueco, algún hco se queda sin sitio. 

Ya me veo el próximo Consejo de Ministros en Soria, a ver si Pedro los compra como al de Teruel.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Podemos resiste dice el sinvergüenza, si han pasado de 10 diputados a 2 y ahora sólo a 1, eso es como decir que ciudadanos resiste 
En fin.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

lycaion dijo:


> Entonces las políticas de género, las ayudas a LGTBIXYÑ y la memoria hiaterida no han movilizado a los votantes de podemos??



Se han dado cuenta de que esas mierdas solo sirven para colocar y dar de comer a sus apesebrados, y no valen para nada.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Yo diría que en un patinete y bien abrazaditos.

Si se suman dabuti y xicomanco, caben en una cunda.



Cui Bono dijo:


> C's y Podemos caben en un Vespino.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho Arrimadas con ciudadanos va a pasar a la historia, alguien lo entiende?
> 
> Ha destrozado el partido por completo, con una estrategia suicida de intentos de pactos con Psoe para desalojar al PP del poder en comunidades.
> 
> Una de dos, o es idiota o el cheque que le han dado es muy grande.



Arriesgó y la salió mal

Es lo que suele ocurrir en las guerras, que si los espías le chivan tu jugada al enemigo(Ayuso) estos atacan antes que tu


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



El camarero me ha traído un cortado en lugar de un descafeinado, esto es Weimar.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues poco más que disirte



Solo que creo que tú estás por Zurich si no me equivoco y yo por el cantón de Neuchâtel


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Solo que creo que tú estás por Zurich si no me equivoco y yo por el cantón de Neuchâtel



Basel, creo que aquí pagamos menos impuestos


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> :
> 
> ya somos 3 Suizos en el hilo, que los políticos Españoles roben a su pm.



Otro, al final vamos a estar medio foro exiliados


----------



## wopa (13 Feb 2022)

¿Hay algo en el programa electoral del partido ganador digno de mención, o es la misma mierda de siempre?


----------



## Rodal (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Que era el chepas antes además de un porrero que intentaba liarse con sus alumnas, y perro sánchez además de estar de machaca de saunas de maricones?



Que si, que vale. Pero hábleme de los candidatos de VOX, de sus logros, de sus cosas. Deje de intentar que votemos a los menos malos y diga algo positivo de esa gente.


----------



## Sesino6 (13 Feb 2022)

VOX ha triunfado. Ha pasado a ser la llave de la gobernabilidad.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

El SUBNORMAL de soria ya atacando a VOX...por si quedaba alguna duda

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho Arrimadas con ciudadanos va a pasar a la historia, alguien lo entiende?
> 
> Ha destrozado el partido por completo, con una estrategia suicida de intentos de pactos con Psoe para desalojar al PP del poder en comunidades.
> 
> Una de dos, o es idiota o el cheque que le han dado es muy grande.



pedroh lah seduho


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Sobre el Resultado
> 
> 1º Castilla y Leon es una comunidad que es de derechas gobierna el PP desde 1987 pase lo que pase
> 
> ...



Aburres a las ovejas macho. Vete a chuparle el pico a la Yoli que es una cosa muy chula, supermalote.


----------



## Roedr (13 Feb 2022)

Off topic. Me llamo la atención tu vídeo de Horus y luego me puse a mirar, y varios de los paralelismos que se hace con Jesús tienen pinta de ser un hoax de internet, sin negar por supuesto que existen paralelismos.

Aquí hay uno que intentó buscar en las fuentes originales de Horus y na' de na'






Seeking hard evidence for the similarity of the Horus and Jesus myths | Richard Dawkins Foundation for Reason and Science


Discussion by: SonnenKlarI was thinking about writing an article on the German (de.)www.richarddawkins.net site regarding the Horus myth and its alleged similarity with the Jesus myth. The problem I got into is: I found quite some well done and reasonable-sounding claims of this, but when I trie ...




richarddawkins.net


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

Sesino6 dijo:


> VOX ha triunfado. Ha pasado a ser la llave de la gobernabilidad.



Lo cuál es el principio del fin. El techo, vamos.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El SUBNORMAL de soria ya atacando a VOX...por si quedaba alguna duda
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Normal. Todas esas plataformas y colectivos huelen a progreso y a izquierda que echan para atras


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¿Hay algo en el programa electoral del partido ganador digno de mención, o es la misma mierda de siempre?



Pues como en el de los demás. Parecemos nuevos.


----------



## Blackest (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El SUBNORMAL de soria ya atacando a VOX...por si quedaba alguna duda
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



¿Pero alguien a estas alturas se piensa que estos teleñecos no son sino podemitas disfrazados?

No ha hablado nada concreto de lo que defienden, sólo ha atacado a VOX


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Sobre el Resultado
> 
> 1º Castilla y Leon es una comunidad que es de derechas gobierna el PP desde 1987 pase lo que pase
> 
> ...



Gracias por el análisis del politburo.

Respecto a VOX el partido de la España rica y los millonarios, España debe ir de Puta madre porque si ha multiplicado los escaños por 13, eso significa que hay 13 veces más millonarios en CYL


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Madre mia, el de Soria Ya en la sexta, que casi no sabe hablar….


----------



## Feynman (13 Feb 2022)

El Ferreras preguntando al de Soria Ya si apoyaria a un gobierno PP+VOX y lo que le parece las palabras de Abascal sobre que apoyará las reivindicaciones de Soria Ya. Como esparcen la mierda estos de la secta.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

Y no olvidemos que Mañueco tiene muuuucha plancha pendiente en los Juzgados. Con Vox en el Gobierno puede ser épico.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Que si, que vale. Pero hábleme de los candidatos de VOX, de sus logros, de sus cosas. Deje de intentar que votemos a los menos malos y diga algo positivo de esa gente.



Nadie es padre hasta que tiene un hijo. No te lo voy a negar, hay muy malos padres.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> CABEN EN UN PUTO TAXI.



En un patinete mejor dicho


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que noooo
> 
> Que ante la desaparición de ciudadanos y podemos, se buscaba un partido "bisagra" con el que contentar tanto a Pp como PSOE a la hora de pactar
> 
> Hasta una Charo tertuliana de TVE ha reconocido que ha habido mucho "hype" por parte de los medios de comunicación ...



Bueno, si es algo sistemico, bien. A ver como evoluciona.

Ojalá todas las provincias tengan representación en el Congreso.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¿Hay algo en el programa electoral del partido ganador digno de mención, o es la misma mierda de siempre?



Fibra óptica en todos los pueblos. 20 años lleva prometiéndolo. Y no es broma.


----------



## elbaranda (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Pit=Mediocridad


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> En un patinete mejor dicho



en una canica


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ojalá todas las provincias tengan representación en el Congreso.



Eso ya existe y se llama Senado.


----------



## Roedr (13 Feb 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Y lo de los putos partidos uniprovincionales, para luego acabar pactando todos con el PSOE en las generales.



Son la nueva baza que ha encontrado el PSOE para no perder el poder. El PSOE es un cáncer realmente dañino, con metástasis, y es casi imposible acabar con él. Siempre encuentran una forma de continuar en el poder.


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Feb 2022)

El CIS de Tezanos otorga la victoria al PSOE en Castilla y León en otro polémico sondeo


José Félix Tezanos regala al PSOE un 30,8% en intención de voto y Unidas Podemos obtiene los resultados que había filtrado Pablo Iglesias.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## sirpask (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Madre mia, el de Soria Ya en la sexta, que casi no sabe hablar….



Se le ve un poco superao por todo esto, es normal.

Nadie nace enseñado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Sobre el Resultado
> 
> 1º Castilla y Leon es una comunidad que es de derechas gobierna el PP desde 1987 pase lo que pase
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado el punto 7º-8º

Macarena Olona no es andaluza. 

Pierdes facultades. Ten cuidado que en tu partido los tontos abundan y cualquiera puede quitarte el puesto visto lo visto.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Feb 2022)

Para mi lo mas decepcionante es que Podemos aun no haya desaparecido del mapa. 
Luego PP y Psoe bajan pero ninguno llega a descalabrarse
Las filiales de tapadillo del Psoe consiguen buenos resultados sin que nadie sepa de ellos... 
Vox resultado bueno pero justo dentro de lo que se esperaba pero sin pegar el puñetazo en la mesa. 

Todo eso en una CC.AA supuestamente conservadora..


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

SilverFOX dijo:


> Madre mia, el de Soria Ya en la sexta, que casi no sabe hablar….



Hablar no sabe, pero tiene una cara de saber trincar... Le auguro una larga carrera en política.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Basel, creo que aquí pagamos menos impuestos



Aquí uno en Zürich. Si quieres pagar pocos impuestos, vete a Zug. Esos si que viven bien. A cambio para comprar una casa allí necesitas la cuenta corriente de Pablo Escobar. O la de la rata Chepas. Creo que los Venezolanos e Iraníes pagan bien las traiciones.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Vaya astucanada.





César Borgia dijo:


> El efecto Yolanda Diaz se va notando.................................................
> 
> Sale en todas las encuestas como la más valorada y luego nadie vota su partido...........


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Que si, que vale. Pero hábleme de los candidatos de VOX, de sus logros, de sus cosas. Deje de intentar que votemos a los menos malos y diga algo positivo de esa gente.



Olona

Abogada del estado, premio recibido a la lucha contra la corrupción en una trama en la que estaban involucrados el PP y EL PSOE...


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para mi lo mas decepcionante es que Podemos aun no haya desaparecido del mapa.
> Luego PP y Psoe bajan pero ninguno llega a descalabrarse
> Las filiales de tapadillo del Psoe consiguen buenos resultados sin que nadie sepa de ellos...
> Vox resultado bueno pero justo dentro de lo que se esperaba pero sin pegar el puñetazo en la mesa.
> ...



La muerte de Podemos es la unidad de la izquierda. Cuidado con lo que deseas.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Y Pablo Casado?


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Gracias por el análisis del politburo.
> 
> Respecto a VOX el partido de la España rica y los millonarios, España debe ir de Puta madre porque si ha multiplicado los escaños por 13, eso significa que hay 13 veces más millonarios en CYL



Es el partido que promueven las elites , no digo que su votantes sean todos ricos , pero si que es lo que quieren las elites ricas esas que NO quieren inspecciones de trabajo en el campo, esas que NO quieren que se aumente el SMI y esas que claro esta NO quieren que a los Ricos les pongan mas impuestos ...

Esas elites que controlan los medios de comunicación y hoy hacían esto en Antena 3;

Ponen al candidato de Unidas podemos con el logo de otro partido;








Para ese medio NO existe Unidas podemos que tenia 2 ;







Y estas imágenes son de medio dia , no del final de la noche ...


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Eso ya existe y se llama Senado.



El tema es cuando te topas con realidad de tu provincia, está aislada sin apenas recursos, los reyes magos no existen y la macroeconomía no la controlas tú ni casi nadie. Súmale años de tiras y aflojas con la sobrerepresentación de los fueros. 

Eso si, no se lo digas a los cainitas, catetos y acomplejados que te ven como un mesias.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Aquí uno en Zürich. Si quieres pagar pocos impuestos, vete a Zug. Esos si que viven bien. A cambio para comprar una casa allí necesitas la cuenta corriente de Pablo Escobar. . O la de la rata Chepas. Creo que los Venezolanos e Iraníes pagan bien las traiciones.



Jajjaa si me han contado de Zug

Pero me gusta esta ciudad y el rollo de poder ir a comprar a Francia y Alemania en tranvía me nutre


----------



## Desencantado (13 Feb 2022)

PP, Mayoría Disoluta.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> El Ferreras preguntando al de Soria Ya si apoyaria a un gobierno PP+VOX y lo que le parece las palabras de Abascal sobre que apoyará las reivindicaciones de Soria Ya. Como esparcen la mierda estos de la secta.



A mí me pareció que lo que hizo es darle un zasca al soriano, que andaba diciendo que Vox le insultaba y que no le apoyaba en sus reivindicaciones, y Ferreras le pone un corte de Abascal diciendo justo lo contrario.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Es el partido que promueven las elites ,



¿Trump, Soros, Franco, JPMorgan, Kill Gates, concrete usted por favor?


----------



## jabalino (13 Feb 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Gracias por el análisis del politburo.
> 
> Respecto a VOX el partido de la España rica y los millonarios, España debe ir de Puta madre porque si ha multiplicado los escaños por 13, eso significa que hay 13 veces más millonarios en CYL



Buena lloradita. Intenta no morir esta noche por explosión bílica.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> El Ferreras preguntando al de Soria Ya si apoyaria a un gobierno PP+VOX y lo que le parece las palabras de Abascal sobre que apoyará las reivindicaciones de Soria Ya. Como esparcen la mierda estos de la secta.



Metedura de pata.

Porque si enfrentan a los partidos taifales con VOX, le dan argumentos a este último para no apoyar una posible abstención o gobierno que los incluya.

Pero bueno entiendo que de eso se trata ahora. De forzar el pacto PP+VOX que entiendo es lo que se piensa la izquierda criminal que le conviene. Solo que no estaría yo tan seguro.

Como VOX gobierne y la gente vea que no se comen a nadie sino todo lo contrario, verás tú que "sorpresa".


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Olona
> 
> Abogada del estado, premio recibido a la lucha contra la corrupción en una trama en la que estaban involucrados el PP y EL PSOE...



Ya. El problema es que no se vota a personas. Se vota a siglas. Packs completos.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La muerte de Podemos es la unidad de la izquierda. Cuidado con lo que deseas.



Yo creo que mejor tener a todo lo malo junto y que a partir de ahi ya no haya excusas de izquierdas güenas o malas y rollos de alianzas. 
Es mejor que la izmierda caiga en este pais en un solo partido


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Al PP le iria mejor si deja de hacer ascos a VOX.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y Pablo Casado?



Le pegó el Covid Trudeau.


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Feb 2022)

Ja, ja, ja.... Cs y Pudremos caben en un patinete


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Feb 2022)

https://twitter.com/search?q=V%F0%9F%A4%AEX&src=trend_click&vertical=trends



Progresmyoran a golpe de tweet


----------



## Blackest (13 Feb 2022)

El HIJO DE PUTA DE C'S DICIENDO QUE NO SE ACERQUE A LA "ULTRADERECHA", y que busque un gran acuerdo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

El SUBNORMAL de igea dando lecciones tras perder 11 escaños y pidiendo marginar a VOX.

Joder qué gentuza hay en este estercolero...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rodal (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Olona
> 
> Abogada del estado, premio recibido a la lucha contra la corrupción en una trama en la que estaban involucrados el PP y EL PSOE...



En gestionar algo conforero, una empresa, una multinacional un Ayuntamiento. En gestionar. que ahí tenemos a Rajoy un Registrador del Estado.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya. El problema es que no se vota a personas. Se vota a siglas. Packs completos.



Si , si Ejpaña no tiene solución 

Para ello, habría que ser totalmente independientes (o en gran parte) en lo económico y militar-industrial

Quizás VOX hiciera limpia en lo económico a nivel interno pero a nivel de "independencia" serían un Aznar 2.0, buscando alianzas con los yankees por intereses comunes a corto plazo, pero a cambio de enemistad con el núcleo duro de la UE...


----------



## Armando Kasitas (13 Feb 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Ahora Olona, es un buen torpedo en Andalucía.



Además le van a hacer la campaña. Todos contra Maca...


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Además le van a hacer la campaña. Todos contra Maca...



Seguro que es otra machista


----------



## josemi2 (13 Feb 2022)

Que ayuso ponga orden y consigua un pacto pp con vox


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Igea ahora el la Sexta: se necesita un acuerdo sin la ultraderecha.

Y acaba de perder 11.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo creo que mejor tener a todo lo malo junto y que a partir de ahi ya no haya excusas de izquierdas güenas o malas y rollos de alianzas.
> Es mejor que la izmierda caiga en este pais en un solo partido



Electoralmente, la división es muy mala. Una izquierda unida en un sólo partido arrasaría frente a una derecha partida en dos.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Buena lloradita. Intenta no morir esta noche por explosión bílica.



Vuelve a leer mi comentario, anda. Y busca en el diccionario el significado de la palabra “ironía”


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que está claro es que hay una considerable porción del voto en España que es bastante voluble. Se aglutinó en torno a C's, a día de hoy VOX parece que ha pillado un poco, pero en porcentaje mínimo, el PP practicamente nada y todo se ha ido a opciones pintorescas o locales como los partidos provinciales. 

Es decir fracaso absoluto de la táctica del PP, su viaje al centro no le ha servido de NADA, como ya adelantamos muchos. Fracaso del PSOE que pretendía minar a VOX o el PP a base de fomentar esos partidos y fracaso de los "centristas" que al final han visto como su voto potencial se diluye en una especie de amalgama transversal, sin ideología, puramente pragmática que solo tiene un programa político, poner el cazo y preguntar que hay de lo suyo. Es decir la expresión más evidente de la pura degeneración democrática.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 Feb 2022)

Pese a los resultados aún seguirán habiendo sectarios defendiendo a Tezanos


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Trump, Soros, Franco, JPMorgan, Kill Gates, concrete usted por favor?



Ya lo dije los empresarios palilleros españoles que NO quieren que se aumente el SMI o no quieren inspecciones de trabajo ... todas esas cosas que VOX dice que NO y por eso las elites están apoyando el ODIO que difunde VOX








Y los nazis pulan por este foro esta contentos ya que asi sus ideas nazis de ODIO se pueden difundir ...


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> En gestionar algo conforero, una empresa, una multinacional un Ayuntamiento. En gestionar. que ahí tenemos a Rajoy un Registrador del Estado.



Un político ejpañol de éxito en el mundo privado?? Que se ha creído usted que esto es una tecnocracia??


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Le pegó el Covid Trudeau.



Coño no sabía que el COVID ahora fuese una enfermedad de transmisión sexual, que cosas. Espero que no se una Macrón a la fiesta o nos contagian a media Europa.


----------



## grom (13 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para mi lo mas decepcionante es que Podemos aun no haya desaparecido del mapa.
> Luego PP y Psoe bajan pero ninguno llega a descalabrarse
> Las filiales de tapadillo del Psoe consiguen buenos resultados sin que nadie sepa de ellos...
> Vox resultado bueno pero justo dentro de lo que se esperaba pero sin pegar el puñetazo en la mesa.
> ...



Os olvidais de que es una comunidad muy envejecida.
Si a los votantes en general les cuesta cambiar el voto, a los votantes viejos les resulta casi imposible.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> Que ayuso ponga orden y consigua un pacto pp con vox



Eso es lo que ocurrirá, según pasé el tiempo hasta que ocurra más votos irán perdiendo los del Partido Progre


----------



## Rodal (13 Feb 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Un político ejpañol de éxito en el mundo privado?? Que se ha creído usted que esto es una tecnocracia??



con que supiera como se gestiona una granja de pollos me conformaba y no va solo por VOX, es verdad.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Además le van a hacer la campaña. Todos contra Maca...



Ahora Macarena es la única opción para Andalucía.

Se ha demostrado que el candidato pijo en Castilla y León sin ser malo, tenía un techo bastante obvio. El de los incondicionales de VOX, sin más.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Ya lo dije los empresarios palilleros españoles que NO quieren que se aumente el SMI o no quieren inspecciones de trabajo ... todas esas cosas que VOX dice que NO y por eso las elites están apoyando el ODIO que difunde VOX
> 
> 
> Y los nazis pulan por este foro esta contentos ya que asi sus ideas nazis de ODIO se pueden difundir ...



Ya que pones la foto del Borbón putero te voy a explicar que consigue contratos que hace que muchos se llenen los bolsillos y coman otros en este país. Si no lo hubiera hecho él lo hubieran hecho en otro país. Como eres un niño que fuma porros y cria chuchos no lo entiendes. Ya lo entenderás, tranquilo, la vida es muy jodida.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Que aprendiz de soros más cutre y paco.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Feb 2022)

El de UPL también diciendo directamente que son del psoe, que Mañueco no le gusta jajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Masoncitos. Se creen mejor que el resto.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Bueno, si es algo sistemico, bien. A ver como evoluciona.
> 
> Ojalá todas las provincias tengan representación en el Congreso.



Y Consejo de Ministros itinerante, como en tiempos de los Reyes Católicos.


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado el punto 7º-8º
> 
> Macarena Olona no es andaluza.
> 
> Pierdes facultades. Ten cuidado que en tu partido los tontos abundan y cualquiera puede quitarte el puesto visto lo visto.



Y qué pasa por qué no sea andaluza???.
Es española y con eso sobra y basta.
Ahora resulta que sois los progres (esos que vais por ahí queriendo eliminar fronteras todos los dias, los de las fronteras abiertas, los de bienvenidos a la inmigración ilegal, sanidad universal para todo el que venga sin haber contribuido nunca nada etc etc) y que tachais de nazi a quienes no estén de acuerdo con ello a los que les molesta que una española se presente a la elección de cualquier cargo dentro del Estado español.
No sois más retrasados mentales porque no ensayais!!!.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Ya lo dije los empresarios palilleros españoles que NO quieren que se aumente el SMI o no quieren inspecciones de trabajo ... todas esas cosas que VOX dice que NO y por eso las elites están apoyando el ODIO que difunde VOX
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942691
> 
> ...



Te lo repito Y NO OLVIDES QUE MACARENA OLONA NO ES ANDALUZA.

Que tu partido el suba el sueldo a la gente cuando de facto inflación e impuestos mediante lo que ha hecho es BAJARSELO ya no se lo cree nadie, pobre payaso. 

Oye si se te acaban los tampones dicen que también puedes ponerte un trapo.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Es decir fracaso absoluto de la táctica del PP, su viaje al centro no le ha servido de NADA, como ya adelantamos muchos.



Yo no estoy tan seguro. El PP "moderado" se ha comido a C's. Cierto que lo que gana por el centro lo pierde por la derecha, pero el "bloque" de derechas crece con esa estrategia. 

Yo siempre he sospechado que en la pelea PP-Vox pudiera haber algo de Pimpinela, una estrategia secreta para separar nichos y comerse entre los dos el trozo más grande del pastel. Porque si el PP intentase ser un Vox 2.0, lo que sucedería es que ambos se devorarían mutuamente y el centro se lo regalarían al PSOE. Y en cambio esta estrategia del PP blandiblú hace que el bloque de derechas arrase. El PP se come desde el centro izquierda al centro derecha, y Vox de la derecha tradicional a la extrema derecha - e incluso elementos de voto protesta provenientes de los jóvenes, libertarios y hasta rebotados de Podemos-.


----------



## Abrojo (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Tudanca rima con Simancas, otra nulidad


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y Consejo de Ministros itinerante, como en tiempos de los Reyes Católicos.



Yo creo que nos hace falta una nueva ruta de lana a flandes. La solución para Soria y sitios similares. Lo internet no va con ellos.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Qué patético el Teodorín: Hemos ganao, Sanchez en caida libre y blaoblaoblao.

Cero autocrítica del jrandísimo estratega.

El careto lloroso de manginancas da para hilo de chopeos con dvra preñación del nucleo a pelo.

@Jevitronka has vutau?


----------



## lycaion (13 Feb 2022)

Igea llama a arrimadas… “Inés .. ya no me ajuntan, no decías que con la psoe íbamos a gobernar?”.
arrimadas: “ espera que llamo a Sánchez que me paso los datos del CIS”.
Inés le cuelga y no le llamará nunca mas


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Tudanca al menos demuestra que tiene dignidad, no como Igea.


----------



## gpm (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Ya lo dije los empresarios palilleros españoles que NO quieren que se aumente el SMI o no quieren inspecciones de trabajo ... todas esas cosas que VOX dice que NO y por eso las elites están apoyando el ODIO que difunde VOX
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942691
> 
> ...




Ponte pomada en el ojete.

Oye decías que había empate según el CIS


----------



## kenny220 (13 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Metedura de pata.
> 
> Porque si enfrentan a los partidos taifales con VOX, le dan argumentos a este último para no apoyar una posible abstención o gobierno que los incluya.
> 
> ...



Como cuando, si gobierna el pp en Andalucía, los señoritos........


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Y qué pasa por qué no sea andaluza???.
> Es española y con eso sobra y basta.
> Ahora resulta que sois los progres (esos que vais por ahí queriendo eliminar fronteras todos los dias, los de las fronteras abiertas, los de bienvenidos a la inmigración ilegal, sanidad universal para todo el que venga sin haber contribuido nunca nada etc etc) a los que les molesta que una española se presente a la elección de cualquier cargo dentro del Estado español.
> No sois más retrasados mentales porque no ensayais!!!.



Jajajaja que no te enteras contreras, las cuentas se las pides a Xicotonto que tiene el copyright de todo el asunto. Bueno él no, su comisario de área.

A mi que me registren.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tudanca al menos demuestra que tiene dignidad, no como Igea.



Los masoncitos no tienen dignidad, sólo maestros. Otros salvamundos de un estilo más pijo que los podemitas. No se han enterado que el mundo no tiene solución, ni antes, ni después, ni jamás.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Ya que pones la foto del Borbón putero te voy a explicar que consigue contratos que hace que muchos se llenen los bolsillos y coman otros en este país. Si no lo hubiera hecho él lo hubieran hecho en otro país. Como eres un niño que fuma porros y cria chuchos no lo entiendes. Ya lo entenderás, tranquilo, la vida es muy jodida.



La foto que quería poner es esta, el pagascal con las elites del campo que NO quieren inspecciones de trabajo;







Pero ya que defiendes la corruptelas del Brobon solo demuestra los que sois los defensores de VOX sois una escoria que defiende la corrupción de las elites .. por eso teneis los medios de comunicación.


----------



## xicomalo (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tudanca al menos demuestra que tiene dignidad, no como Igea.



Igea es el que pudiendo cambiar un gobierno del PP cuando PERDIÓ se lo dio al PP después de 30 años de gobiernos y todo por ordenes de madrid ...

Las cosas que dice ya me suenan pataletas ... en andalucia pactaron con ciudagramos y en madrid tambien, ahora el dice que llega los fascistas?


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El SUBNORMAL de igea dando lecciones tras perder 11 escaños y pidiendo marginar a VOX.
> 
> Joder qué gentuza hay en este estercolero...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



A ver!!.
Entended a los veletas!.
Sin el cheque de los Soros y cia están muertos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La foto que quería poner es esta, el pagascal con las elites del campo que NO quieren inspecciones de trabajo;
> 
> 
> 
> Pero ya que defiendes la corruptelas del Brobon solo demuestra los que sois los defensores de VOX sois una escoria que defiende la corrupción de las elites .. por eso teneis los medios de comunicación.



Yo no defiendo ninguna corruptela niño, yo sólo te cuento como funciona el mundo. Sigue soñando con unicornios que como te caigas de la teta del partidito vas a saber lo que de verdad es la vida.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> Os olvidais de que es una comunidad muy envejecida.
> ...



exacto, los desmoralizadores decían hace no mucho tiempo que VOX nunca iba a sacar nada allí porque era una comunidad de viejos que no votaban, sino fichaban, y les daba todo lo mismo que iban a seguir votando igual ... Bueno, pues no tanto ... a los desmoralizadores hay que hacerles poquito caso porque van con el palillo en la boca y repartiendo topicazos paco de mierda


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo no estoy tan seguro. El PP "moderado" se ha comido a C's. Cierto que lo que gana por el centro lo pierde por la derecha, pero el "bloque" de derechas crece con esa estrategia.
> 
> Yo siempre he sospechado que en la pelea PP-Vox pudiera haber algo de Pimpinela, una estrategia secreta para separar nichos y comerse entre los dos el trozo más grande del pastel. Porque si el PP intentase ser un Vox 2.0, lo que sucedería es que ambos se devorarían mutuamente y el centro se lo regalarían al PSOE. Y en cambio esta estrategia del PP blandiblú hace que el bloque de derechas arrase. El PP se come desde el centro izquierda al centro derecha, y Vox de la derecha tradicional a la extrema derecha - e incluso elementos de voto protesta provenientes de los jóvenes, libertarios y hasta rebotados de Podemos-.



Eso decía un colega mío, que en fondo todo era un paripé entre Abascal y Casado que han pactado en secreto. 

Solo que yo no me lo creo. Primero porque la pantomima no resistiría el primer pacto serio entre ambos partidos. Como se va a ver ahora. 

Segundo porque Casado es demasiado tonto para semejante maquiavelismo, ya lo ha demostrado ampliamente.

Tercero porque realmente VOX ahora no va a comerle el voto al PP, consideran que por ese lado solo ganan lo que el PP pierde, sino que intentan tirar de "falangismo" para pescar por la izquierda patriota, que es muy poca, pero existe. 

De todas formas como digo es una táctica que solo podría durar hasta las próximas generales y que puede resultar arriesgada, en tanto terminen enfadando a sus respectivos votantes que cada vez es más evidente que quieren un cambio radical de una puñetera vez. Sobre todo los de VOX.


----------



## SilverFOX (13 Feb 2022)

Todo el que vota al PP, le parece bien que pacte con VOX. Como todo aquel que vota PSOE le parece bien que pacte con etarras e independentistas.


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Feb 2022)

7 progres de.la.Pzoe a su puta casa...... Qué nutrición godeer


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (13 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Ya que pones la foto del Borbón putero te voy a explicar que consigue contratos que hace que muchos se llenen los bolsillos y coman otros en este país. Si no lo hubiera hecho él lo hubieran hecho en otro país. Como eres un niño que fuma porros y cria chuchos no lo entiendes. Ya lo entenderás, tranquilo, la vida es muy jodida.



A lo unico que da de comer el borbon es a las putas, por eso muchos lo echais de menos.


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tudanca al menos demuestra que tiene dignidad, no como Igea.



Bueno, dignidad o un carguito asegurado al ladito de Pedro, que quieras que no también es algo que te permite una cierta seguridad. Igea no tiene dónde esconderse, es un cadáver político.


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (13 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo no estoy tan seguro. El PP "moderado" se ha comido a C's. Cierto que lo que gana por el centro lo pierde por la derecha, pero el "bloque" de derechas crece con esa estrategia.
> 
> Yo siempre he sospechado que en la pelea PP-Vox pudiera haber algo de Pimpinela, una estrategia secreta para separar nichos y comerse entre los dos el trozo más grande del pastel. Porque si el PP intentase ser un Vox 2.0, lo que sucedería es que ambos se devorarían mutuamente y el centro se lo regalarían al PSOE. Y en cambio esta estrategia del PP blandiblú hace que el bloque de derechas arrase. El PP se come desde el centro izquierda al centro derecha, y Vox de la derecha tradicional a la extrema derecha - e incluso elementos de voto protesta provenientes de los jóvenes, libertarios y hasta rebotados de Podemos-.




Que va, es VOX quien se ha comido a Cs. Si miras bien los mismos que ahora son los voxeros más activos del foro antes eran los foreros más activos de Cs.

El PP después de que se fueran los más radicales a VOX ahora solo pierde los viejos que se van muriendo y poco más. Y estos dos años han muerto bastantes más abuelos que de costumbre así que el PP pierde más votantes, no hay más historia.

Es una simplificación pero es más o menos así.

Saludos.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Feb 2022)

Están que se suben por las paredes


----------



## Hamtel (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vibrador letal (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## f700b (13 Feb 2022)

En CyL ha ganado la abstención fin del hilo.


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



estoy empezando a pensar seriamente que los de ciudagramos tienen alguna tara mental


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



Inés se ve ganadora de las elecciones ... ella se ve


----------



## Nefersen (13 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Segundo porque Casado es demasiado tonto para semejante maquiavelismo, ya lo ha demostrado ampliamente.



Yo en mi experiencia vital me he convencido de que el que parece tonto, no suele serlo. Y el que presume de listo, a menudo es tonto.

Casado no es ningún primavera. En su ascenso dentro del PP tuvo que luchar contra muchas arpías y muchos puñales. Quizá nos estemos equivocando con él en ese sentido. Como creo que nos equivocamos con el "tonto" de Sánchez, o el "tonto" de ZP, o el "tonto" de Rajoy.

Como dicen en Castilla, "dame pan y dime tonto".

Respecto a lo que dices de que un pacto haría que cayese el engaño... No estoy nada seguro, en tanto que el pacto es presentado como "el mal menor" para que no gobierne el social-comunismo hambreador.

Mira el caso del PSOE con los anti-españa y etarras. La izquierda se lo perdona, porque es el "mal menor" para que no gobierne Franco. Pero nadie cree por ello que el PSOE defienda a ETA.


----------



## Vulcan86 (13 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> estoy empezando a pensar seriamente que los de ciudagramos tienen alguna tara mental



Ines tiene que estar pasándolo fatal


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



Quitad esa imagen de la bandera de León y Castilla miserables, no le llegáis a la suela de las botas a las generaciones de castellanos, leoneses y demás luchadores que construyeron la nueva hispania. No queréis más que destruirlo todo para las empresas de vuestros amos. Payasos e hijos de puta a pares iguales.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> estoy empezando a pensar seriamente que los de ciudagramos tienen alguna tara mental




Ya les da igual ¿Conoces el dicho no? Para lo que les queda en el convento......


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Palurdaca. Se ha equivocado de cuento.


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Ines tiene que estar pasándolo fatal



Con la cuenta llena, su casoplón, su familia y no pegando un palo al agua. Seguro.

Esa ya está amortizada.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (14 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Igea es el que pudiendo cambiar un gobierno del PP cuando PERDIÓ se lo dio al PP después de 30 años de gobiernos y todo por ordenes de madrid ...
> 
> Las cosas que dice ya me suenan pataletas ... en andalucia pactaron con ciudagramos y en madrid tambien, ahora el dice que llega los fascistas?




Mugre… espero que el cayo en el estomago que os debe de haber salido hoy a ti y al Dabuti se os convierta en Ulcera! Jojojo

EL PUEBLO HA HABLADO HDLGP y os han dado a progres y mugre una buena patada en el culo!

Pacmas y mugremitas convertidos en partidos marginales… lastima que cuatro anormales todavia les votan…. Pena que no hayan acabado fuera de las instituciones, en alguna tasca mugrienta con un litro de calimocho en la mano y filosofando revoluciones y sandeces… que ese es su sitio natural, donde deben estar!
Los progres a tomar por culo y sin opciones de gobierno de ningun tipo…. A CASCARLA! Jojojo


----------



## Demi Grante (14 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> La foto que quería poner es esta, el pagascal con las elites del campo que NO quieren inspecciones de trabajo;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942703
> 
> ...



Cuando tienes razón tienes razón. En la Sexta han dejado clarísimo que lo del PP es un triunfo clamoroso y que Vox ha hecho historia y han deseado todos los parabienes para que arrasen en Andalucia y expulsen a Sánchez de Moncloa. Y al final del programa se pusieron a cantar el cara al Sol, como viene a ser habitual en dicha cadena, Cuatro, A3, Telecinco, la primera... Bueno, en todas. Y en la SER era una fiesta.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



Esto es moral, y lo demás es tontería.


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Espero que Perro Sánchez le recuerde al hombre de hojalata.


----------



## sirpask (14 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y Consejo de Ministros itinerante, como en tiempos de los Reyes Católicos.



Pues por aquella época a España o a sus reinos no les iba tan mal.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo en mi experiencia vital me he convencido de que el que parece tonto, no suele serlo. Y el que presume de listo, a menudo es tonto.
> 
> Casado no es ningún primavera. En su ascenso dentro del PP tuvo que luchar contra muchas arpías y muchos puñales. Quizá nos estemos equivocando con él en ese sentido. Como creo que nos equivocamos con el "tonto" de Sánchez, o el "tonto" de ZP, o el "tonto" de Rajoy.
> 
> ...



Pues mi experiencia es opuesta. Es el parece tonto es porque es mucho más tonto aún de lo que parece. Tan tonto que es incapaz de disimularlo.

Mire las "menistras".

La hipótesis "Pimpinela", me gusta el nombre, debería de pedir derechos, repito que no duraría más allá de una o dos elecciones. Ahora lo vamos a ver. Porque si sirve de algo ampliar el espectro de voto es para al final traducirlo en unos resultados REALES y un poder efectivo.

Es decir puede funcionar de cara a un pacto en concreto en algún momento en concreto. De hecho hace años lo insinuó Abascal. Cuando entonces le atacaban con lo del voto útil "Si ha cambiado el gobierno en Andalucía es porque VOX ha pescado en caladeros donde el PP ya no se come un torrao". Solo que no es exactamente así.

El PP ya sacó una mayoría absoluta holgada en el 2011. En realidad no necesitaría a VOX si no hubiese traicionado a muchísimos de sus votantes. Pero no hacen intención alguna de corregir el rumbo sino que intentan pescar donde ya se ha desmotrado sobradamente que NO HAY NADA que pillar.

¿Realmente le han robado algún votante al PSOE en estas elecciones? ¿A C's? Alguno habrá, pero ni de lejos nada que modifique realmente las mayorías de hace unos años. Solo que ahora dicha mayoría se ha desplazado hacia la derecha con VOX y no al centro indefinido con C's. Los votantes del PSOE en realidad se han ido a las purrias localistas o a la abstención posiblemente.

Para que se diese lo que tú dices el PP hubiese rozado la mayoría absoluta al recoger como mínimo el voto naranja y VOX hubiese sacado un voto parecido rascando también por la derecha. Pero la realidad es que en conjunto se han quedado donde estaban, solo que ahora el papel de C's lo hace VOX.

Por tanto no veo por ningún lado que eso realmente sea una estrategia efectiva.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vox está por encima de los 15 escaños. y la pp por debajo de los 30



Jajjajajajjaja


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


>



Esta tía tiene pinta de ser la típica de estar publicando todo el día en facebook para que le den thanks y vivir en su mundo paralelo así, sino no se entiende,


----------



## kenny220 (14 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues por aquella época a España o a sus reinos no les iba tan mal.



Ya, pero iban en carruaje, aquí solo con tener que construir aeropuerto en cada provincia para, que aterrizará el Falcón y el Airbus con los ministros no nos, salía a cuenta. 

Lo de los partidos provinciales, si el Senado fuera exclusivamente con esos partidos tendría un pase.


----------



## Ritalapollera (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo no estoy tan seguro. El PP "moderado" se ha comido a C's. Cierto que lo que gana por el centro lo pierde por la derecha, pero el "bloque" de derechas crece con esa estrategia.
> 
> Yo siempre he sospechado que en la pelea PP-Vox pudiera haber algo de Pimpinela, una estrategia secreta para separar nichos y comerse entre los dos el trozo más grande del pastel. Porque si el PP intentase ser un Vox 2.0, lo que sucedería es que ambos se devorarían mutuamente y el centro se lo regalarían al PSOE. Y en cambio esta estrategia del PP blandiblú hace que el bloque de derechas arrase. El PP se come desde el centro izquierda al centro derecha, y Vox de la derecha tradicional a la extrema derecha - e incluso elementos de voto protesta provenientes de los jóvenes, libertarios y hasta rebotados de Podemos-.



Joder qué películas os montáis. Es todo más sencillo que eso, pp=psoe. No hay ningún pacto con vox, va a gobernar Castilla y León con la psoe.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (14 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Yo vivo ahí también



¿De quién es el blog de tu firma?. ¿Es real, fake?.


----------



## Chispeante (14 Feb 2022)

Muy buenos resultados para Vox, aquí mis razones.

1. Todo lo que sea pasar del 15% ya es un triunfo en un panorama electoral tan fragmentado y teniendo a TODOS en contra. 
2. Castilla y León es una Autonomía muy envejecida, ergo está para pocos experimentos y un porcentaje muy alto de sus votantes no salen del binomio PPPSOE ni loco. Hay pocas opciones para la volatilidad, lo que claramente lastra a VOX. 
3. El voto protesta, uno de los principales caladeros de Vox, está muy repartido entre entre los regionalistas, podemos, UPL,...Un porcentaje importante de votantes que se han decidido por Soria Ya o XAV tal vez hubieran podido sentir la tentación de apoyar a los de Abascal. Por aquí se han podido perder un par de diputados.
4. El candidato no seguramente no tenga tanto tirón como en el caso de Olona, Ortega Smith o Espinosa de los Monteros. En este caso se nota el gran trabajo de Abascal. 

Teniendo en cuenta todo lo anterior, hay que estar muy contetos...siempre y cuando no le regalen el gobierno al PP para que termine haciendo las políticas progres de la izquierda. Y hay que darle un aviso a Casado de que no se van a tolerar más faltas de respeto ni al partido ni a sus votantes. Que gobierne el PSOE en Castilla y León antes que regarlarles el gobierno a los peperos feminazis y progretones.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que va, es VOX quien se ha comido a Cs. Si miras bien los mismos que ahora son los voxeros más activos del foro antes eran los foreros más activos de Cs.
> 
> El PP después de que se fueran los más radicales a VOX ahora solo pierde los viejos que se van muriendo y poco más. Y estos dos años han muerto bastantes más abuelos que de costumbre así que el PP pierde más votantes, no hay más historia.
> 
> ...



Todo voxero tuvo una loca juventud votando a Ciudagramos. Ahora van de dignos pero que buenas mamadas les hicieron a los malotes de Cs.... Jajajaja


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Esta tía tiene pinta de ser la típica de estar publicando todo el día en facebook para que le den thanks y vivir en su mundo paralelo así, sino no se entiende,



No, tiene pinta de ser una maruja analfabeta que solo está ahí por encima de gente muchísimo más competente en base a ser una lameculos y tener amistades dentro de determinados partidos. 

Vamos lo habitual desde los tiempos de Felipe hasta ahora. Los "periodistas" de cámara, creo que les llamaban. Solo que antes disimulaban más y ahora con internet se les ven las costuras por todos lados.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Feb 2022)

En % de voto VOX anda cerca del 18%, aunque no rentabilice del todo bien sus escaños (13). Entre PP y Vox hay 14% de diferencia (31.5% vs 17.6%). 

En una comunidad relativamente envejecida, un candidato desconocido y sin asomar por los debates y en unas autonomicas donde VOX suele tener mucha menos fuerza.

Vox está ya por delante del PP en generales.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por tanto no veo por ningún lado que eso realmente sea una estrategia efectiva.



Los análisis retrospectivos e hipotéticos no valen. Hay que ver la situación actual. 

El actual PP "postmariano" sería incapaz de gobernar en ninguna parte sin Vox. Y si Vox no existiese, es voto no iría al PP mariano, sino a la abstención. Así que esta estrategia sí suma.


----------



## Gubelkian (14 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son la nueva baza que ha encontrado el PSOE para no perder el poder. El PSOE es un cáncer realmente dañino, con metástasis, y es casi imposible acabar con él. Siempre encuentran una forma de continuar en el poder.



No: se acaba de demostrar que no engañan a nadie y que se llevan votos del PSOE.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Muy buenos resultados para Vox, aquí mis razones.
> 
> 1. Todo lo que sea pasar del 15% ya es un triunfo en un panorama electoral tan fragmentado y teniendo a TODOS en contra.
> 2. Castilla y León es una Autonomía muy envejecida, ergo está para pocos experimentos y un porcentaje muy alto de sus votantes no salen del binomio PPPSOE ni loco. Hay pocas opciones para la volatilidad, lo que claramente lastra a VOX.
> ...



gran mensaje, caballero


----------



## Linsecte2000 (14 Feb 2022)

Ya se ha decretado la alerta antifatxista??    

1 escaño podemita. Cómo van a rabiar esta noche. 

Eh @xicomalo qué tal vas


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (14 Feb 2022)

Espero que Mañueco le recuerde mañana mismo a Sanchinflas todas las inversiones que les ha prometido, aunque tengo claro que no les va a dar un duro.


----------



## Roedr (14 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> *Lo que ha hecho Arrimadas con ciudadanos va a pasar a la historia, alguien lo entiende?*
> 
> Ha destrozado el partido por completo, con una estrategia suicida de intentos de pactos con Psoe para desalojar al PP del poder en comunidades.
> 
> Una de dos, o es idiota o el cheque que le han dado es muy grande.



Me da que la cosa no tiene tanto misterio como parece. La respuesta está en una pregunta que un ex de C's ha pasado para hacer en sede parlamentaria. Basicamente termina diciendo que Cs (Arrimadas) ha llegado a un acuerdo con el PSOE con la reforma laboral a cambio de que el PSOE unte con muchos millones de los proyectos de los fondos europeos a la consultora del marido separatista de Arrimadas.

Definitivamente, aquellos que un día nos creímos a Cs muy listos no somos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Todo voxero tuvo una loca juventud votando a Ciudagramos. Ahora van de dignos pero que buenas mamadas les hicieron a los malotes de Cs.... Jajajaja



A ver tontolaba. En un momento donde NO existía VOX a efectos prácticos, defendieron a los naranjitos porque eran LO ÚNICOS que proponían algo distinto. Hay que recordar que al principio incluso hablaban en contra de la VIOGEN. Y eso que yo nunca promocioné a ciudadanos porque eran demasiado ambiguos en muchas cosas.

Al final todo se resume en que quieren un cambio, y se vota a aquellos que identifican con ese cambio. En el momento en que C's se mimetizó con el ambiente y se convirtió en una simple muleta para el "más de lo mismo" simplemente se convirtió en superfluo e innecesario.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Feb 2022)

Por poner las cosas en contexto. Unidas Podemos pasa de 2 diputados a 1. Es decir, ha perdido el 50% de sus votos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Feb 2022)

Teodoro Escupehuesos ha hablado como si el PP hubiera sacado mayoría absoluta cuando los números dejan muy claro que sólo puede ganar la investidura con el voto de Vox.. ¿o no?...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto es moral, y lo demás es tontería.



en las fotos más recientes se ve a Inés perdiendo ya gran parte de su lozanía y atractivo, es una bonita metáfora del futuro que le espera al partido


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Por poner las cosas en contexto. Unidas Podemos pasa de 2 diputados a 1. Es decir, ha perdido el 50% de sus votos.



No es asi de proporcional, Soria Ya ha sacado el menor porcentaje de votos y le salen 3 escaños.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Los análisis retrospectivos e hipotéticos no valen. Hay que ver la situación actual.
> 
> El actual PP "postmariano" sería incapaz de gobernar en ninguna parte sin Vox. Y si Vox no existiese, es voto no iría al PP mariano, sino a la abstención. Así que esta estrategia sí suma.



Te lo repito, pero es una táctica que solo tiene un cartucho. Lo veremos en breve justo en estas elecciones. Su recorrido no llega mucho más allá.

La navaja de Ockham. No compliques lo que tiene una explicación mucho más simple.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ...
> El actual PP "postmariano" sería incapaz de gobernar en ninguna parte sin Vox. Y si Vox no existiese, es voto no iría al PP mariano, sino a la abstención. Así que esta estrategia sí suma.



son tan sinverguenzas que fingen estar muy dolidos porque les han quitado *sus votos*, como si fuera cierto o en todo caso como si no se lo tuvieran más que merecido ...


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> En % de voto VOX anda cerca del 18%, aunque no rentabilice del todo bien sus escaños (13). Entre PP y Vox hay 14% de diferencia (31.5% vs 17.6%).
> 
> En una comunidad relativamente envejecida, un candidato desconocido y sin asomar por los debates y en unas autonomicas donde VOX suele tener mucha menos fuerza.
> 
> Vox está ya por delante del PP en generales.



De hecho por eso es un buen resultado. Porque el candidato no era el mejor y el entorno en principio lo mismo que en Galicia, previsiblemente hostil.

Donde pueden dar la campanada ahora es en Andalucía, con una Olona que puede arrasar en ciertos sectores sobre todo si promete un cambio real y acabar con la corrupción endémica.


----------



## Gubelkian (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Por poner las cosas en contexto. Unidas Podemos pasa de 2 diputados a 1. Es decir, ha perdido el 50% de sus votos.



En realidad no. Apenas ha perdido votos o porcentaje. Pero si los suficientes en alguna provincia para quitarles un escaño


----------



## Rey patata (14 Feb 2022)

Los que no han votado que tendencia creéis que tienen? mas de izquierda o derecha?. Yo diría derecha ya que la izquierda siempre votan hasta el último.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Te lo repito, pero es una táctica que solo tiene un cartucho. Lo veremos en breve justo en estas elecciones. Su recorrido no llega mucho más allá.
> 
> La navaja de Ockham. No compliques lo que tiene una explicación mucho más simple.



Pero si estamos hartos de ver el truco en la izquierda y en la derecha. PP pactando con los catalanes o vascos, y un mes antes de las elecciones, todos se pelean y se insultan en campaña. O el PSOE de amiguito de Podemos y en cuanto llegan elecciones, acusándolos de bolivarianos desquiciados.


----------



## Teofrasto (14 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me da que la cosa no tiene tanto misterio como parece. La respuesta está en una pregunta que un ex de C's ha pasado para hacer en sede parlamentaria. Basicamente termina diciendo que Cs (Arrimadas) ha llegado a un acuerdo con el PSOE con la reforma laboral a cambio de que el PSOE unte con muchos millones de los proyectos de los fondos europeos a la consultora del marido separatista de Arrimadas.
> 
> Definitivamente, aquellos que un día nos creímos a Cs muy listos no somos.



Pero si han despedido al marido de arrimadas de su consultora por vago, como a Rivera


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (14 Feb 2022)

Para el pp no cambia nada, deja de estar en manos de siutdadans para pasar a estar en manos de Vox, para eso hacia falta adelantar elecciones? Se esperaban poder pactar con la espanya vaciada En geometria variable?


----------



## Mr. Frost (14 Feb 2022)

QualityRolling dijo:


> Gad3 da como ganador a PP, pero lejos de la mayoría absoluta
> 
> 
> El PP obtendría en las Elecciones de Castilla y León un máximo de 33 escaños, el PSOE de 26 a 28 y Vox, entre 11 y 13 | Soria Ya se convertiría en principal fuerza de la
> ...



Está claro que se puede acertar y que Tezanos debería estar hace años en la cárcel.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




jojojojojojojoj ... me descojono cuando recuerdo lo que dijo Abascal ayer


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero si estamos hartos de ver el truco en la izquierda y en la derecha. PP pactando con los catalanes o vascos, y un mes antes de las elecciones, todos se pelean y se insultan en campaña. O el PSOE de amiguito de Podemos y en cuanto llegan elecciones, acusándolos de bolivarianos desquiciados.



No es un truco. Se llama política. El ejemplo más claro es precisamente el PSOE y Podemos. Recordaremos que según Sánchez antes muerto que sencillo, es decir pactar con Podemos. Pero luego lo hizo efectivamente como con Bildu.

¿Pero por una estrategia premeditada o porque AMBOS PARTIDOS salieron escaldados y ya no le quedó otra? Eso o perder el poder. Luego si hubiese sido algo pactado previamente, dicha táctica les salió como el culo.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (14 Feb 2022)

Mañana saldrá Tezanos con una encuesta en la que reñirá a los electores y nos dirá lo que deberían haber votado.


----------



## HUROGÁN (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La muerte de Podemos es la unidad de la izquierda. Cuidado con lo que deseas.



No hay izquierda, sino un gatuperio de agentes traidores al pueblo español, que nos ha impuesto...
Hacernos súbditos a mandatarios extrangeros y llenado el país de enemigos.
haber empobrecido el país, cambiando industrias por papel moneda.
haber cultivado divisiones y conflictos internos en todos los órdenes
haber depauperado nuestra convivencia, conciencia, cultura y tradiciones


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Feb 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> No hay izquierda, sino un gatuperio de agentes traidores al pueblo español, que nos ha impuesto...
> Hacernos súbditos a mandatarios extrangeros y llenado el país de enemigos.
> haber empobrecido el país, cambiando industrias por papel moneda.
> haber cultivado divisiones y conflictos internos en todos los órdenes
> haber depauperado nuestra convivencia, conciencia, cultura y tradiciones


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Feb 2022)

Hablando de Inés Arruinadas, en éstas elecciones el voto a su partido en 2018 la mayoría se ha ido a Vox con lo que deja al descubierto la verdadera (y siniestra) naturaleza de Cs: un partido fundado por masones socialistas catalanes que se hizo con un espacio del electorado con un discurso derechista que cuando pasaban las elecciones se demostraba que era falso.....mas o menos es la misma "reconversión" o falsificación del voto que estuvo haciendo el PSC en Cataluña conviertiendo el voto charnego en nacionalista.

Que Inesita era y es una farsante y una botones de las logias quedó demostrado cuando salió huyendo de Cataluña después de derrotar al necionalismo en las urnas (por la mínima pero derrota)


----------



## piru (14 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues esa es la nota que tiene que tomar VOX, mirar en que provincias queda por detrás del partido local de cara a las generales. Porque aquí hay muchos escaños pero en las generales quedar detras de soria ya, por avila, murcia que bonita eres o morcillas de burgos SL, les quita uno de los 52 escaños que tienen



Y empezar por buscar otra cabeza de lista y mandar a su casa a la charoenfermera esta que da grima:







Algo así:


----------



## auricooro (14 Feb 2022)

Ojo que las viejas van a hacer la compra y está todo por las nubes.


----------



## auricooro (14 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Mañueco: Gobierno del PP y diálogo. Y va a hablar primero con el PSOE  Abstención "de Estado" para que no entre la turboultraderecha



Menudo regalo para vox si hacen eso. Le dejan toda la derecha libre para crecer.


----------



## Pura Sangre (14 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Por poner las cosas en contexto. Unidas Podemos pasa de 2 diputados a 1. Es decir, ha perdido el 50% de sus votos.




a ver, ha perdido la mitad de sus escaños pero votos apenas ha perdido un 10%, de 68k a 61k. Increíble el sectarismo de esa gente.


----------



## Lovecraf (14 Feb 2022)

Ni el Alcoyano


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

Federico, sal de este cuerpo!!!!


----------



## César Borgia (14 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



O Alicia y los 7 enanitos.......................no se puede ser tan tonta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Mañana saldrá Tezanos con una encuesta en la que reñirá a los electores y nos dirá lo que deberían haber votado.



"yo acerté, los electores se han equivocado ... y lo pagarán"


----------



## ischainyn (14 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> "yo acerté, los electores se han equivocado ... y lo pagarán"



pues la verdad que muy bien muy bien parece que no le está saliendo la estrategia de manipular encuestas para inducir el voto socialista....o vete tú a saber, igual si no fuera por su ayuda la pesoe ya habría desaparecido


----------



## Vibrador letal (14 Feb 2022)

Muñeco hace un genocidio de restricciones y gana 2 escaños,esta es la civilizacion que nos toca vivir


----------



## invitado (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## eL PERRO (14 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Definitivamente, aquellos que un día nos creímos a Cs *muy listos no somos.*



Pues no. Lo sois tan poco, que ahora os estais creyendo a los follaburras


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Feb 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> No hay izquierda, sino un gatuperio de agentes traidores al pueblo español, que nos ha impuesto...
> Hacernos súbditos a mandatarios extrangeros y llenado el país de enemigos.
> haber empobrecido el país, cambiando industrias por papel moneda.
> haber cultivado divisiones y conflictos internos en todos los órdenes
> haber depauperado nuestra convivencia, conciencia, cultura y tradiciones



tal cual. 

Los políticos que nos gobiernan son sicarios al servicio de los enemigos, es evidente ! 

son hackers . Algunos los eligen por subnormales , como Zapatero o el llamado rey Juan Carlos el equivalente " al Sha de Persia . Son personajes , títeres que no saben ni lo que hacen ni lo que dicen , simplemente cumplen órdenes y guiones, " les convencen " con cualquier argumento estúpido . 

No hace falta darle explicaciones de como funciona una empresa a un empleado , simplemente hace su trabajo como le indican que haga ! 

" una cajera del mercadona , puede percibir que hay procedimientos que se pueden mejorar , pero no es su función y se lo calla. 

Tenemos un ejemplo en UCRANIA . Durante décadas los rusos han intentado colocar en las instituciones a los suyos , pero por alguna razón , los " americanos " necesitan el control de ese territorio de gran importancia geoestratégica , como lo es España, ya que somos la puerta de entrada y de salida al Mediterráneo entre otras cualidades. 

España no puede ser un país soberano , dejan que la población se enrede con patrañas irrelevantes , discusiones absurdas mientras lo verdaderamente importante se cocina en secreto.


----------



## INE (14 Feb 2022)

Pues el PSOE partido más votado en las capitales Palencia, Valladolid, Zamora y Segovia, Y eso en una CA teóricamente de derechas.

Impresionante las paguitas a los viejos.

Edito: Y Burgos capital.


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Feb 2022)

Si en una comunidad autónoma más envejecida que la media española y bastante conservadora en cuanto a costumbres sociales vemos que, tras el desgaste que ha sufrido el PSOE por la gestión de la pandemia consigue mantener una buena base, y que la suma de PP + VOX llega a donde ha llegado hoy, por extrapolación en otras regiones con población más urbana con mayor peso de los partidos de izquierdas va a seguir siendo difícil conseguir una mayoría aplastante de las derechas. Por tanto, un gobierno PP + VOX a nivel nacional si hoy se convocasen elecciones generales lo veo algo difícil de conseguir.

En unas elecciones al parlamento europeo, con circunscripción única, tampoco creo que a corto plazo ganase el combo de los borjamaris más los gitanotoreros.

Retomando de nuevo lo del conservadurismo social predominante en CyL, y aunque el voto de PACMA sea muy minoritario, creo que es un buen indicador para ver cuales de las nueve provincias de CyL son menos conservadoras.
Así, tras ver los datos, veo que las provincias de Burgos y de Segovia son las que mejores resultados de PACMA han obtenido, y a mi juicio son las dos provincias con menos porcentaje de gente cerrada dentro de CyL; una se beneficia de estar cerca del País Vasco y del valle del Ebro y la otra por ser vecina directa de Madrid.

Uno podría pensar que el relevo generacional debería ir desbancando ese conservadurismo de las generaciones pasadas, pero como por otra parte desde los tiempos franquistas en los que empezó la despoblación y desde que con el R-78 CyL ha continuado el abandono de CyL, muchos de los jóvenes que podrían acelerar ese cambio social viven hoy en otras regiones más prósperas de España y de Europa.


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Menudo regalo para vox si hacen eso. Le dejan toda la derecha libre para crecer.



El PP lo tiene mal haga lo que haga.

Si mete a vox en el gobierno les blanquean y los vuelven votables. En un par de años vox se come al PP.

Si pacta una abstención con PSOE, le deja toda la derecha a Vox. En un par de meses vox se come al PP.

Esperaban sacar 37-38 escaños y comprar los votos de Soria,upl o Ávila y les salió mal.
Mañueco ha hecho una cagada monumental convocando estas elecciones.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (14 Feb 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Si en una comunidad autónoma más envejecida que la media española y bastante conservadora en cuanto a costumbres sociales vemos que, tras el desgaste que ha sufrido el PSOE por la gestión de la pandemia consigue mantener una buena base, y que la suma de PP + VOX llega a donde ha llegado hoy, por extrapolación en otras regiones con población más urbana con mayor peso de los partidos de izquierdas va a seguir siendo difícil conseguir una mayoría aplastante de las derechas. Por tanto, un gobierno PP + VOX a nivel nacional si hoy se convocasen elecciones generales lo veo algo difícil de conseguir.
> 
> En unas elecciones al parlamento europeo, con circunscripción única, tampoco creo que a corto plazo ganase el combo de los borjamaris más los gitanotoreros.
> 
> ...



En la región más próspera y moderna de España hubo hace nada otras elecciones, no sé si lo sabes.


----------



## Eyman (14 Feb 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Si en una comunidad autónoma más envejecida que la media española y bastante conservadora en cuanto a costumbres sociales vemos que, tras el desgaste que ha sufrido el PSOE por la gestión de la pandemia consigue mantener una buena base, y que la suma de PP + VOX llega a donde ha llegado hoy, por extrapolación en otras regiones con población más urbana con mayor peso de los partidos de izquierdas va a seguir siendo difícil conseguir una mayoría aplastante de las derechas. Por tanto, un gobierno PP + VOX a nivel nacional si hoy se convocasen elecciones generales lo veo algo difícil de conseguir.
> 
> En unas elecciones al parlamento europeo, con circunscripción única, tampoco creo que a corto plazo ganase el combo de los borjamaris más los gitanotoreros.
> 
> ...




Si no fuera porque lo rancio es el PPSOEmos y los jóvenes que sufren toda la mierda progrefeminista en vena son los que más votan a VOX.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Feb 2022)

VOX gana 12 escaños y ciudadanos pierde 11.

Es evidente el trasvase de uno al otro. Aunque no lo reconocerán en las televisiónes. 

Ciudadanos está muertisimo desde hace ya tiempo. Solo dan ascopena.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> El PP lo tiene mal haga lo que haga.
> 
> Si mete a vox en el gobierno les blanquean y los vuelven votables. En un par de años vox se come al PP.
> 
> ...



El destino de VOX es la presidencia del gobierno de España.

Es inevitable.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Feb 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Si no fuera porque lo rancio es el PPSOEmos y los jóvenes que sufren toda la mierda progrefeminista en vena son los que más votan a VOX.



Loj jovenoj votan masivament a bocs .... Gñeee ya es un clasico entre los cuñaos.


----------



## jabalino (14 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Loj jovenoj votan masivament a bocs .... Gñeee ya es un clasico entre los cuñaos.



Si tuvieras una mínima conexión con jóvenes y adolescentes, te suicidabas. Por suerte, los votos giliprogres, PP incluido, son los que van a durar menos tiempo por propia demografía. A joderse, abuelo.


----------



## xicomalo (14 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> VOX gana 12 escaños y ciudadanos pierde 11.
> 
> Es evidente el trasvase de uno al otro. Aunque no lo reconocerán en las televisiónes.
> 
> Ciudadanos está muertisimo desde hace ya tiempo. Solo dan ascopena.



Esta claro que Ciudagramos era un partido para meter el ultra españolismo con "Buen rollo" ... ahora donde se va a la mierda ciudagramos en muchos casos aumenta VOX


----------



## xicomalo (14 Feb 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Si en una comunidad autónoma más envejecida que la media española y bastante conservadora en cuanto a costumbres sociales vemos que, tras el desgaste que ha sufrido el PSOE por la gestión de la pandemia consigue mantener una buena base, y que la suma de PP + VOX llega a donde ha llegado hoy, por extrapolación en otras regiones con población más urbana con mayor peso de los partidos de izquierdas va a seguir siendo difícil conseguir una mayoría aplastante de las derechas. Por tanto, un gobierno PP + VOX a nivel nacional si hoy se convocasen elecciones generales lo veo algo difícil de conseguir.
> 
> En unas elecciones al parlamento europeo, con circunscripción única, tampoco creo que a corto plazo ganase el combo de los borjamaris más los gitanotoreros.
> 
> ...



Esta claro estos resultamos mas o menos fueron los que se sacaron en 2019 lo que cambia es Ciudagamos por VOX , si sumamos lod diputados que podria perder el PSOE en CyL tendríamos que sumar los que podría ganar en Cataluña ante el hundimiento de ciudagramos alli ya que como vimos mucho voto se fue al PSOE en las ultimas autonomicas y alli incliso el PP podría perder todos sus diputados

Estos resultados podria ser buenos para la izquierda ¿que mejor comunidad que CyL para que se tenga un gobierno PP y VOX antes de las andaluzas de este año? quien vote PP en andalucia ya conocerá que tendrá un gobierno con VOX si o si ... y la gente de izquierda que NO vote (como paso en el 2018) conocerá que puede pasar ... en las andaluzas del 2018 la participacion fue del 56% la mas baja de la historia , en las generales de abril la participacion fue del 73% en andalucia 

Algo me dice que en las próximas andaluzas la participacion sera histórica al ver lo que pase en CyL


----------



## Sesino6 (14 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo cuál es el principio del fin. El techo, vamos.



VOX no es un partido para gobernar España.
Es un partido para coger de los huevos al que gobierna.
Con eso me conformo.


----------



## Sesino6 (14 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para mi lo mas decepcionante es que Podemos aun no haya desaparecido del mapa.
> Luego PP y Psoe bajan pero ninguno llega a descalabrarse
> Las filiales de tapadillo del Psoe consiguen buenos resultados sin que nadie sepa de ellos...
> Vox resultado bueno pero justo dentro de lo que se esperaba pero sin pegar el puñetazo en la mesa.
> ...



Aún no se ha encontrado cura para el retraso mental.


----------



## xicomalo (14 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> El PP lo tiene mal haga lo que haga.
> 
> Si mete a vox en el gobierno les blanquean y los vuelven votables. En un par de años vox se come al PP.
> 
> ...



El problema es que el blanqueamiento del PP es desde que consiguieron representación , pactaron con ellos que les votaran los gobiernos de andalucia , Madrid y Murcia , si haces eso ya los estas blanqueando.

En alemania paso todo lo contrario la CDU de Merkel dijo que con AfD NADa de NADA incluyso en un estado dejo que gobernara los Cominustas en minoría antes de que la CDU gobernara con los votos de AfD que no les pidio NADA



Claro esta la tactica de la CDU es de largo plazo , pero funciona en 2017 AfD saco sus mejores resultados por la crisis de los refugiados el 12% ¿que paso en 2021? pues que AfD PERDIO un millon de votos y ya se queda en el 10% y eso despues de la pandemia y todas las manifestaciones negacionistas ... ¿como pasa esto? pues facil la gente en alemania conoce que el voto para AfD solo es para que se grite en el parlamento , pero NO conseguirá NADA

Y eso que en alemania los grupos ultras ya tenian votos antes de AfD , los grupos directamente NAZIS tenia bastante votos lo unico que al estar divididos en tres partidos nunca llegaron al 5% aunque si entraron en diferentes parlamentos ...


Todo lo contrario que en españa que los grupos fascistas desde 1981 no se comían una mierda y hace 10 años no tenia ni 10.000 votos , pero como desde el pricipio el PP pacto con VOX en 2018 pues ya en el 2019 en las segundas elecciones pues ya tenia VOX el 15%


Ahora el PP VOX se lo esta comiendo con patatas pero ya es tarde para decir que NO pactan con ellos y el resultado lo veremos en las siguientes elecciones andaluzas y municipales quien vote PP conocerá que podra hacer gobiernos con VOX y eso también para la gente de izquierdas que este desanimada de no votar ...

Aqui el único perdedor al final sera el PP


----------



## xicomalo (14 Feb 2022)

Sesino6 dijo:


> VOX no es un partido para gobernar España.
> Es un partido para coger de los huevos al que gobierna.
> Con eso me conformo.



El problema es que ellos si quiere gobernar ...


----------



## Sesino6 (14 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El problema es que ellos si quiere gobernar ...



Problema para quien?


----------



## Vctrlnz (14 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El destino de VOX es la presidencia del gobierno de España.
> 
> Es inevitable.



PP 31, PSOE 28
Ni de coña


----------



## 4motion (14 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> El PP lo tiene mal haga lo que haga.
> 
> Si mete a vox en el gobierno les blanquean y los vuelven votables. En un par de años vox se come al PP.
> 
> ...



Que hostia dios mío que hostia.

Fracasado puedes pactar con Sánchez así las caretas se caen solas.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Feb 2022)

Sabemos algo del taxi de daputy?


----------



## 4motion (14 Feb 2022)

Arrimamadas haciendo la calle en 3,2,1. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Feb 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Si en una comunidad autónoma más envejecida que la media española y bastante conservadora en cuanto a costumbres sociales vemos que, tras el desgaste que ha sufrido el PSOE por la gestión de la pandemia consigue mantener una buena base, y que la suma de PP + VOX llega a donde ha llegado hoy, por extrapolación en otras regiones con población más urbana con mayor peso de los partidos de izquierdas va a seguir siendo difícil conseguir una mayoría aplastante de las derechas. Por tanto, un gobierno PP + VOX a nivel nacional si hoy se convocasen elecciones generales lo veo algo difícil de conseguir.
> 
> En unas elecciones al parlamento europeo, con circunscripción única, tampoco creo que a corto plazo ganase el combo de los borjamaris más los gitanotoreros.
> 
> ...



La población urbana lo dices por Madrid no?


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Feb 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> En la región más próspera y moderna de España hubo hace nada otras elecciones, no sé si lo sabes.



Las elecciones en el País Vasco fueron en 2020.


Así que tanto como hace nada, pues no.


----------



## 4motion (14 Feb 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sabemos algo del taxi de daputy?



Solo cabe uno. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fieraverde (14 Feb 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> En la región más próspera y moderna de España hubo hace nada otras elecciones, no sé si lo sabes.



Claro que lo sabe , es de madrid , sigue con el hemoal por lo visto.


----------



## uberales (14 Feb 2022)

@dabuti luego busco tu comentario que te contesté


----------



## loquesubebaja (14 Feb 2022)

Iu más Pudimos sacaron. Cien mil votos en19.


----------



## loquesubebaja (14 Feb 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sabemos algo del taxi de daputy?



Si, pasó de él y pillaron un monopatín. Total….iba a sobrar espacio.


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El problema es que el blanqueamiento del PP es desde que consiguieron representación , pactaron con ellos que les votaran los gobiernos de andalucia , Madrid y Murcia , si haces eso ya los estas blanqueando.
> 
> En alemania paso todo lo contrario la CDU de Merkel dijo que con AfD NADa de NADA incluyso en un estado dejo que gobernara los Cominustas en minoría antes de que la CDU gobernara con los votos de AfD que no les pidio NADA
> 
> ...




Bueno es un buen momento para tu estrategia.


Que el Psoe regale el gobierno de Castilla y Leon al PP para frenar a la ultraderecha.


Veamos como les sienta al votante del psoe que de un gobierno gratis al PP.


Veamos si quieren frenar a la extremaderecha o todo queda de boquilla con el partido que no tiene problema con pactar con la Baader Meinhof






Eso si de España La Bildu








En Alemania ningun candidato del SPD se haría esta foto.


----------



## xicomalo (14 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> En Alemania ningun candidato del SPD se haría esta foto.



La ultraderecha patetica española que miente para raspar votos 







Si quieres que busco las fotos de los de UPN PACTADO con BILDU con firmas y todo ¿las quieres?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (14 Feb 2022)

Os voy a dar un dato del por qué Ciudadanos se ha ido a la mierda, los empleados públicos de Castilla y León (funcionarios y personal laboral, unos 80.000 en total) consiguieron un mes antes de las anteriores elecciones que el PP firmase un acuerdo que devolvía a las 35 horas semanales a los empleados públicos, estaba firmado y todos pensábamos que por tanto estaba hecho... llegó el señor Igea y dijo que él no había firmado nada y que se iba a seguir con las 37,5 horas semanales, dejó caer incluso que no descartaba pasar a trabajar 40 horas semanales, así pues consiguió que más de 80.000 personas (y sus familiares) en un censo de 2.100.000 tuvieran claro que no se podía votar a Ciudadanos... es un caso de justicia poética en toda regla... además el personal de Sanidad, bajo la bota de Ciudadanos, sufrió todo tipo de ataques, incluso personales, por parte de los personajes de Ciudadanos... así pues ninguna pena...

También hay que recordar que el señor Igea y su consejera de Sanidad, la señora Casado, fueron los responsables de la ruina de un montón de negocios de hostelería al implantar el toque de queda a las 8 de la tarde y casi prohibir el acceso a bares y restaurantes... eso significa un número enorme de familias que vieron sus ingresos reducidos hasta casi la extenuación... lo que me extraña es que hayan sacado un procurador...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (14 Feb 2022)

Vamos a escuchar la cantinela de la extrema derecha durante meses, sobre todo de boca de los de 1 diputado


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Feb 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> No hay izquierda, sino un gatuperio de agentes traidores al pueblo español, que nos ha impuesto...
> Hacernos súbditos a mandatarios extrangeros y llenado el país de enemigos.
> haber empobrecido el país, cambiando industrias por papel moneda.
> haber cultivado divisiones y conflictos internos en todos los órdenes
> haber depauperado nuestra convivencia, conciencia, cultura y tradiciones



No son de izquierdas, simplemente son TRAIDORES y deberían ser pasados por las armas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

Lo más putapenico de ayer por la noche fue la intervención del número 1 de chusmadanos.

Me dio hasta pena


----------



## ahoravasylocascas (14 Feb 2022)

Que desconexión política más sana he tenido.
Por cierto... Vamosssssss!!!!! A ver ahora que hace Casadin

Arriba VOX!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

En el pueblo donde vive mi primo ( Aguilar de campoo) vox ha sacado el 19%


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (14 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Lo más putapenico de ayer por la noche fue la intervención del número 1 de chusmadanos.
> 
> Me dio hasta pena



Y aún así , este tío tiene más del doble de votos que Soria ya.
51.000 Igea , 18.000 los de Soria , pero 3 escaños frente a 1.
La fiesta de la democracia , sí señor.

No es que defienda a Cs , pero coñe que representa a más gente que el movimiento "Qué hay de lo mío"


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> VOX gana 12 escaños y ciudadanos pierde 11.
> 
> Es evidente el trasvase de uno al otro. Aunque no lo reconocerán en las televisiónes.



Pues a mí no me resulta verosímil que el votante de CIudadanos de 2019, vote en 2022 a VOX. Lo normal sería que hubiera acabado votando a la Popó y que hayan sido antiguos votantes de la Popó los que se han votado a VOX.


----------



## uberales (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que más me gusta es ver como @xicomalo se está comiendo su apuesta por EV. Cómo @dabuti va en un monopatín. Cómo todos los urbanitas progres se han metido un hostión tal que se tienen que comer sus palabras. En CyL se vota siempre por España encima de todo.


----------



## grom (14 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A ver tontolaba. En un momento donde NO existía VOX a efectos prácticos, defendieron a los naranjitos porque eran LO ÚNICOS que proponían algo distinto. Hay que recordar que al principio incluso hablaban en contra de la VIOGEN. Y eso que yo nunca promocioné a ciudadanos porque eran demasiado ambiguos en muchas cosas.
> 
> Al final todo se resume en que quieren un cambio, y se vota a aquellos que identifican con ese cambio. En el momento en que C's se mimetizó con el ambiente y se convirtió en una simple muleta para el "más de lo mismo" simplemente se convirtió en superfluo e innecesario.



Llevaban en el programa la derogacion de la LIVG. Les duro un (1) programa de TV donde les llamaron machistas

A mi tambien me engañaron.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

solo el confidencial dice que la pp no pactará con vox

abc, la razon y libertad digrtal dicen que pactarán.


----------



## jpjp (14 Feb 2022)

No me esperaba lo de Soria ya pero bien merecido lo tienen los partidos por ignorar a Soria por ejemplo con la autovía del Duero.

Ojalá haya gobierno en castilla y león de PP + VOX pero me da que el PSOE va a poner el culo.


----------



## uberales (14 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> No me esperaba lo de Soria ya pero bien merecido lo tienen los partidos por ignorar a Soria por ejemplo con la autovía del Duero.
> 
> Ojalá haya gobierno en castilla y león de PP + VOX pero me da que el PSOE va a poner el culo.



No es solo eso, es la mejor zona para plataforma logística del norte de España. Unión de dos valles Duero y Ebro, conexión cercana al puerto de Bilbotroit y a la misma distancia Madrid. Pero ellos también tienen mucha culpa, los propios sorianos.


----------



## Chatarrero (14 Feb 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Pues a mí no me resulta verosímil que el votante de CIudadanos de 2019, vote en 2022 a VOX. Lo normal sería que hubiera acabado votando a la Popó y que hayan sido antiguos votantes de la Popó los que se han votado a VOX.



Mucha gente dejó de votar al pp a nivel nacional y esos votos no los va a recuperar Casado, de ellos, muchos decidieron que era mejor votar al naranjito que quedarse en casa. Una vez que ciudadanos les mea en la boca el siguiente paso lógico es votar a Vox o al Partido Carlista.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien sabe cuales van a ser los ejes maestros del programa de VOX en CyL. ??

Apuesto:

- Eliminacion de chiringuitos de genero
- Eliminacion observatorios del rasismo y la xilofagia.
- Apoyo a las pequeñas y medianas empresas asi como a los remeros autonomos.
- .....


----------



## jpjp (14 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No es solo eso, es la mejor zona para plataforma logística del norte de España. Unión de dos valles Duero y Ebro, conexión cercana al puerto de Bilbotroit y a la misma distancia Madrid. Pero ellos también tienen mucha culpa, los propios sorianos.



Yo sigo diciendo que esa autovía debia estar hecha a principios de los años 2000 por además unir toda castilla con Portugal y han pasado olímpicamente porque esa autovía jodería a vascos navarros y madrileños es lo mismo que la travesía central del pirineo que jodería a vascos navarros catalanes y madrileños como no siempre los mismos.
Y los sorianos eso de que tienen culpa pues oye pongo el ejemplo de olvega sin Revilla ese pueblo hubiera desaparecido cuando se hacen las cosas bien se hacen.
Da trabajo y haz las cosas y ya verás como la gente curra.
Lo dije hace tiempo hay que salir de las urbes para ver esto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

parece que será Castilla la tumba del marxismo.


----------



## uberales (14 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Yo sigo diciendo que esa autovía debia estar hecha a principios de los años 2000 por además unir toda castilla con Portugal y han pasado olímpicamente porque esa autovía jodería a vascos navarros y madrileños es lo mismo que la travesía central del pirineo que jodería a vascos navarros catalanes y madrileños como no siempre los mismos.
> Y los sorianos eso de que tienen culpa pues oye pongo el ejemplo de olvega sin Revilla ese pueblo hubiera desaparecido cuando se hacen las cosas bien se hacen.
> Da trabajo y haz las cosas y ya verás como la gente curra.
> Lo dije hace tiempo hay que salir de las urbes para ver esto.



Ya y jodería también a toda una zona que sirve para dar trabajo con muy buena publicidad para CyL, Ribera del Duero. El plan del psoe es desdoblar y cargarse terrenos de Vega Sicilia, Arzuaga,


----------



## Panko21 (14 Feb 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Y aún así , este tío tiene más del doble de votos que Soria ya.
> 51.000 Igea , 18.000 los de Soria , pero 3 escaños frente a 1.
> La fiesta de la democracia , sí señor.
> 
> No es que defienda a Cs , pero coñe que representa a más gente que el movimiento "Qué hay de lo mío"



Totalmente de acuerdo pero tienen que salir nestos partidos para 2 cosas: demostrar que el sistema de votación es una mierda por un lado y defender a las provincias pequeñas por otro, que tienen el mismo derecho a recibir inersiones que catalanes y vascos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> PP 31, PSOE 28
> Ni de coña



PP desaparecerá al igual que Ciudadanos, uno era la veleta naranja, el otro es la veleta azul.

Lo que pasa que será un gigante más difícil de tumbar. Pero gigante con pies de barro al fin y al cabo.

Ayuso es lo único bueno que queda en el PP, y espérate que no migre a VOX, hace muy buenas migas con Abascal.


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Feb 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Mucha gente dejó de votar al pp a nivel nacional y esos votos no los va a recuperar Casado, de ellos, muchos decidieron que era mejor votar al naranjito que quedarse en casa. Una vez que ciudadanos les mea en la boca el siguiente paso lógico es votar a Vox o al Partido Carlista.



Eso ocurrió en 2015. En 2019 (y en 2018 y en 2017) ya se sabía de qué palo iba Chusmadanos (p.e. habían pasado de criticar la viogen a ser los más feministas del arco parlamentario).


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (14 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Zona pp-vox, esa comunidad no cuenta



Claro, Castilla y León ya no es España eh, otro zumbado como xicomalo


----------



## Vctrlnz (14 Feb 2022)

La mejor noticia de estas elecciones es la casi desaparición de ciudadanos.
Ayer el gangoso Igea todavía balbuceaba " la ejtrema derecha va a gobernar gñ gñ"


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Feb 2022)

Los de Soria Ya van a calzón quitado. Son una banda de rojos.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (14 Feb 2022)

Y el tortazo que se ha llevado Casado en el Carrillo de Mañueco se ha oído en Ucrania.

Si es que los maricomplejines no aprenden.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> La mejor noticia de estas elecciones es la casi desaparición de ciudadanos.
> Ayer el gangoso Igea todavía balbuceaba " la ejtrema derecha va a gobernar gñ gñ"



Para mi es agridulce. 
Tanto ciudadanos como potemos mientras tengan aun un representante tienen tanto poder mediático como Vox con 13.
Necesitamos que vayan desapareciendo absolutamente del mapa.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> VOX gana 12 escaños y ciudadanos pierde 11.
> 
> Es evidente el trasvase de uno al otro. Aunque no lo reconocerán en las televisiónes.
> 
> Ciudadanos está muertisimo desde hace ya tiempo. Solo dan ascopena.



No es un trasvase directo. 
Mucho ex-ciudadanos ha vuelto al redil del PP y mucho pepero harto ya se ha pasado a VOX

No creo que ni un 10% se hayan pasado de ciudadanos a Vox directamente.


----------



## Desencantado (14 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En el pueblo donde vive mi primo ( Aguilar de campoo) vox ha sacado el 19%



Su primo es entonces buena gente y huele a vainilla (NO HOMO)


----------



## Desencantado (14 Feb 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sabemos algo del taxi de daputy?



Caben en un kiosco.


----------



## Sanchopanzer (14 Feb 2022)

Bueno, ahora se avienen días interesantes. ¿No decía el PP que con VOX ni a la esquina? Vamos a ver que ocurre ahora. Me espero un giro de guion de 180 grados con derrape incluido...


----------



## INE (14 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Yo sigo diciendo que esa autovía debia estar hecha a principios de los años 2000 por además unir toda castilla con Portugal y han pasado olímpicamente porque esa autovía jodería a vascos navarros y madrileños es lo mismo que la travesía central del pirineo que jodería a vascos navarros catalanes y madrileños como no siempre los mismos.
> Y los sorianos eso de que tienen culpa pues oye pongo el ejemplo de olvega sin Revilla ese pueblo hubiera desaparecido cuando se hacen las cosas bien se hacen.
> Da trabajo y haz las cosas y ya verás como la gente curra.
> Lo dije hace tiempo hay que salir de las urbes para ver esto.



El paso a Francia por Huesca los primeros que lo
boicotean son los franceses. Tienen carreteras tercermundistas en todo el Pirineo Central.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

Egea es mongolito, no?


----------



## dcuartero (14 Feb 2022)

Que caritas tienen en Podemos, jajajajaja, y encima el kioskero tiene los Santos cojones de decir que el PP no debe Gobernar con VOX , jajajajaja


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2022)

si vieni li ixtrimi dirichi gnnnnnnnnnni


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Ni el Alcoyano



Master por esade en Gaslighting tiene la pava esta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

hundidas perdemos


----------



## Alpargato (14 Feb 2022)

Un 40% de abstención. Cuando la abstención tenga nombre se van a cagar los oligarcas estos.


----------



## Chortina Premium (14 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> La mejor noticia de estas elecciones es la casi desaparición de ciudadanos.
> Ayer el gangoso Igea todavía balbuceaba " la ejtrema derecha va a gobernar gñ gñ"



Y la Podemos, vaya cuadrilla de subnormales, todavía van diciendo que "resisten", ja, ja, ja... Sí, en la mierda resisten


----------



## Ritalapollera (14 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para mi es agridulce.
> Tanto ciudadanos como potemos mientras tengan aun un representante tienen tanto poder mediático como Vox con 13.
> Necesitamos que vayan desapareciendo absolutamente del mapa.



Cierto, os acordáis cuando siempre le dejaban fuera a VOX de los debates siendo tercera fuerza poniendo todo tipo de excusas? Ahora veremos debates a 10 tranquilamente, entrarán todos, hasta el de unida puedo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alpargato (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

el único partido a nivel nacional que sale reforzado es Vox

Viendo los resultados de ayer, el resultado de vox es muy homgeneo. Quitando Soria, en toddas las provincias de cyl Vox ha estado entre el 15 y el 20%


----------



## kenny220 (14 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Los de Soria Ya van a calzón quitado. Son una banda de rojos.



no me digas


----------



## elbaranda (14 Feb 2022)

Alpargato dijo:


>



En Venezuela arrasan y el narcotirano ahí sigue


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Feb 2022)

Votos regalados al PSOE, como Teruel Existe. El rojerío de siempre con otro envoltorio y mismo resultado. La subnormalidad de esta gente no tiene límites.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (14 Feb 2022)

En mi pueblo Vox 30% y delante del PSOE. Que grandes !


----------



## Vibrador letal (14 Feb 2022)

Si vox pacta con la PP y no empieza a meter caña y que se vea que vienen a cambiar las cosas,en Andalucia se comen un capazo de mierda


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> En mi pueblo Vox 30% y delante del PSOE. Que grandes !




qué pueblo? qué provincia?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> no me digas
> Ver archivo adjunto 943022



Parece claramente que le han quitado votos al PSOE, no ? ... Buena noticia


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Parece claramente que le han quitado votos al PSOE, no ? ... Buena noticia




la provincia de leon en una Asturias 2.0

que ascazo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Feb 2022)

Sólo queda VOX


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Sólo queda VOX



ofrece el qué dice éste ?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Chispeante (14 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Los que defendemos el derecho a la vida, de hombres y mujeres, votamos a VOX. No hay que ser carroñero y decir que con VOX Esther seguiría viva, pero tal vez otros casos si que se podían haber evitado poniendo en práctica las políticas que defienden.


----------



## Gekko_ (14 Feb 2022)

Lo de ayer me hace pensar lo siguiente en clave "global".

Lo primero es que Cs desaparece y sus votos van a ir mayoritariamente al PP. Peeeroooo...de la misma manera, se está produciendo un trasvase de votos de votantes del PP hacia VOX. Es un flujo de votos en 2 direcciones.

En Madrid, Ayuso, con su carisma, sus políticas liberales y vendiendo una derecha, derecha, más cercana a la de Aznar, consiguió absorber el flujo de votantes de ciudadanos y frenar el segundo trasvase de votos, el de sus propios votantes hacia vox. El resultado en Madrid es que vox repitió resultados y Ayuso obtuvo como resultado la suma de sus votos más los de Cs.

En CYL, Mañueco consiguió los votos de Cs, pero dado que no tiene carisma, y es un blando tipo feijoo, no ha parado el trasvase de votos de sus propios votantes más de derechas hacia vox, por lo que se ha quedado como estaba. En primera impresión puede parecer que los votos de Cs han ido a Vox, pero estoy convencido de que ha sido un "doble trasvase", pero prácticamente en las mismas cifras. Y eso para el PP en el futuro entraña un grave riesgo. Y es que la teta de Cs no le va a dar mucha más leche, poco más van a sacar de ahí, mientras que vox tiene campo abierto para seguir trincando votantes del PP. O el PP cambia el chip, pone políticos con carácter y más a la derecha como Ayuso y se deja de "virar al centro" con medidas progres o a partir de ahora, a medio plazo solo puede bajar en detrimento de vox. Y vox no es Cs, su masa de votantes es bastante más solida y "fiel".

¿Qué podría pasar en Andalucía? Probablemente algo intermedio entre Madrid y CYL. El PP pillaría los votos de Cs y por el otro lado, una parte de sus votantes se irían a VOX, no cerraría el flujo de votantes como Ayuso pero tampoco se le irían en una cantidad similar a los que pilla de Cs, como se le han ido a Mañueco. Pero su resultado acabaría siendo el mismo, en el sentido de que también acabará dependiendo de vox.


----------



## aris (14 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>




esto demuestra que en el fondo la gente del pueblo se hace una idea de lo que ha podido pasar con esta chica


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (14 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No es un trasvase directo.
> Mucho ex-ciudadanos ha vuelto al redil del PP y mucho pepero harto ya se ha pasado a VOX
> 
> No creo que ni un 10% se hayan pasado de ciudadanos a Vox directamente.



Discrepo , los del PP asqueados con Rajoy se fueron a Cs , entonces Vox era un gran desconocido.
Ahora los asqueados , ven en Casado un Rajoy II y se van a Vox , ya más conocido.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (14 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> El paso a Francia por Huesca los primeros que lo
> boicotean son los franceses. Tienen carreteras tercermundistas en todo el Pirineo Central.



Ese paso creo que lo quieren ferroviario. Ya lo tenían , bastaría reformarlo y no es tan caro actualizar un tramo como hacerlo desde 0.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Sólo queda VOX


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (14 Feb 2022)

¿Dónde están Fracasado y Aceituno? Todavía en la cueva


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (14 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la provincia de leon en una Asturias 2.0
> 
> que ascazo.



Tomaron el mismo camino hace años , quitar la minería y la industria a cambio de subsidios , no a cambio de facilidades para montar otras industrias .
A la vista el resultado , decadencia , culpar a otro y regionalismo / nacionalismo con el bable.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> ¿Dónde están Fracasado y Aceituno? Todavía en la cueva



Lameculos Fracasado dimisión


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

No se está diciendo lo suficiente ... EL PSOE HA PERDIDO 7 DIPUTADOS ... SIETE ... no uno ni dos ni tres ... el desastre de los socialcomunistas en estas elecciones es significativo, en un país donde los cambios son siempre lentos, como sus paisanos
La izquierda nunca o casi nunca puede sumar en CyL y Madrid, a la hora de la verdad, su horizonte es perder por menos o perder por más


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (14 Feb 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> ¿Dónde están Fracasado y Aceituno? Todavía en la cueva



Están poniéndose crema antiinflamatoria en la cara después del tortazo recibido.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> El paso a Francia por Huesca los primeros que lo
> boicotean son los franceses. Tienen carreteras tercermundistas en todo el Pirineo Central.



La zona central del Pirineo francés es la Sagra francesa. No se si lo hacen expresamente por joder, por no querer que haya "contaminación" española al otro lado de los Pirineos o simplemente porque no les sale a cuenta invertir en la zona. Imagino que será una suma de las tres cosa y tener a las zonas mas discolas de España fortalezidas...


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> No se está diciendo lo suficiente ... EL PSOE HA PERDIDO 7 DIPUTADOS ... SIETE ... no uno ni dos ni tres ... el desastre de los socialcomunistas en estas elecciones es significativo, en un país donde los cambios son siempre lentos, como sus paisanos
> La izquierda nunca o casi nunca puede sumar en CyL y Madrid, a la hora de la verdad, su horizonte es perder por menos o perder por más



El PSOE ha perdido pero ha sido una perdida ligera para lo que ha pasado en los dos últimos años.
Cualquier otro partido con lo que ha hecho el PSOE hubiera perdido la mitad de sus votantes o mas.
Además que han conseguido con las filiales de las Españas vaciadas torpedear un par de escaños o tres a PP y Vox

En estas elecciones los únicos que han ganado son los chiringuiteros regionales de León, Ávila y Soria.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No es un trasvase directo.
> Mucho ex-ciudadanos ha vuelto al redil del PP y mucho pepero harto ya se ha pasado a VOX
> 
> No creo que ni un 10% se hayan pasado de ciudadanos a Vox directamente.



Coincido.
El principal caladero de votos de VOX es el PP.
Y el PP tiene y debe de buscarse la vida a su izda,PSOE y Ciudadanos.


----------



## Alpargato (14 Feb 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> En Venezuela arrasan y el narcotirano ahí sigue



Hay diferencia entre el abstencionista y el abstencionario. Debe haber un movimiento civil detrás que represente las intenciones de los que no votan. Hay bastante información que desconocemos porque se han encargado de que no se sepa.
Además es una cuestión de dignidad, en Venezuela aunque todos votaran al contrario ahi seguiría el narcotirano, al menos tienen dignidad y no votan. España no es Venezuela.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> El PSOE ha perdido pero ha sido una perdida ligera para lo que ha pasado en los dos últimos años.
> Cualquier otro partido con lo que ha hecho el PSOE hubiera perdido la mitad de sus votantes o mas.
> Además que han conseguido con las filiales de las Españas vaciadas torpedear un par de escaños o tres a PP y Vox
> 
> En estas elecciones los únicos que han ganado son los chiringuiteros regionales de León, Ávila y Soria.



Discrepo, en una comunidad de jubilados, la izquierda ha perdido 8 diputados y nos hemos quitado de encima a C's, el cambio que se ha producido es significativo y excelente, con un PP lejos de la absoluta, sin poder _chulearse _ni gobernar en solitario
He visto el mapa de Soria, parece que han ganado en las comarcas donde ganaba el PSOE ... ojo, el experimento ese de los partidos locales puede dar resultados inesperados si se hizo con la intención de torpedear la oposición al socialcomunismo

pd : para la mayoría de la gente, se entienda o no en este foro, no ha pasado nada que puedan achacar a un partido u otro en estos dos últimos años, la gente en España no entiende de libertades, porque el pueblo español es de baja calidad si lo compraramos con otros de Uropa, esto lo tenemos que considerar siempre, y jugar con esas cartas, las que hay


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

gallardo le dice a la PP que nanai. No se abstendrán


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Feb 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Claro, Castilla y León ya no es España eh, otro zumbado como xicomalo



Nosotros cuenta para la izquierda, para España por supuesto que sí. Zumbado tú.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>




grande


----------



## elbaranda (14 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Entonces caso cerrado

Vox ha matado a una joven


----------



## pepetemete (14 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿De quién es el blog de tu firma?. ¿Es real, fake?.



Es real

El que la mayoría no conociese el plan , no quiere decir que no existiera desde hace tiempo.
De hecho, han esperado a que la tecnología avanzara para llevarlo a cabo.

Luego, en este mundo, todo hay que cogerlo con pinzas..

Hubo un médico (varios de hecho) que hablaba de micro trombos y degeneración irreversible del tejido cardíaco, algo lento pero "seguro"... ahora, que eso sea cierto y literal...yo no lo puedo probar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

viene gobierno del ppsoe 100% seguro

La pp no va a gobernar con vox

despues los payasos de burbuja diréis que vox es NOM


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (14 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> No es solo eso, es la mejor zona para plataforma logística del norte de España. Unión de dos valles Duero y Ebro, conexión cercana al puerto de Bilbotroit y a la misma distancia Madrid. Pero ellos también tienen mucha culpa, los propios sorianos.



En ese sentido cualquier zona de Burgos (Pancorbo, Miranda o Aranda) está mejor posicionada. A parte de que ya hay bastante más industria en Burgos, la orografía de Soria es muy compleja para hacer autovías y trenes al País Vasco y Madrid. Si en cuatro años consiguen acabar la A11 creo que será un avance.


----------



## uberales (14 Feb 2022)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> En ese sentido cualquier zona de Burgos (Pancorbo, Miranda o Aranda) está mejor posicionada. A parte de que ya hay bastante más industria en Burgos, la orografía de Soria es muy compleja para hacer autovías y trenes al País Vasco y Madrid. Si en cuatro años consiguen acabar la A11 creo que será un avance.



Soria unión del valle del Duero y Ebro a poca distancia de Zaragoza. A mitad de camino entre Bilbao y Madrid. También era jodida la orografía de la autovía gallega o la a8 en Asturias o el túnel de trenes de León a Asturias, hay cosas peores. Es más, sé de buena mano que había varias plstaformas logísticas para ponerse en Soria y no lo hicieron por esas malas inversiones.


----------



## INE (14 Feb 2022)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> En ese sentido cualquier zona de Burgos (Pancorbo, Miranda o Aranda) está mejor posicionada. A parte de que ya hay bastante más industria en Burgos, la orografía de Soria es muy compleja para hacer autovías y trenes al País Vasco y Madrid. Si en cuatro años consiguen acabar la A11 creo que será un avance.



Es que Burgos está en una zona privilegiada, limitando con el País Vasco y con Cantabria y relativamente cerca de Francia.


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Pues a mí no me resulta verosímil que el votante de CIudadanos de 2019, vote en 2022 a VOX. Lo normal sería que hubiera acabado votando a la Popó y que hayan sido antiguos votantes de la Popó los que se han votado a VOX.



En efecto, PP aguanta porque lo que pierde hacia Vox lo recupera de ciudadanos.
Los de ciudadanos que ahora votamos a Vox hace 3 años que nos fuimos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Feb 2022)

Ayer Teo-Soros García hizo el típico discurso oficialista negando la realidad de esos que dirigen a sus incondicionales....el problema es que como partido ganador de unas elecciones se estaba dirigiendo a todo el mundo como si fueran su cackle de tontos fanáticos que aplauden todas las gilipolleces de su su líder y evidentemente no era el caso....algún periodista de verdad debería recordarselo si es que queda alguno; porque no reconocer públicamente que 31+13 = 44 y que sólo puede sumar mayoría con Vox es negar la evidencia y tratar a los oyentes como tontos.

También he leído aquí varias opiniones asegurando que el PP se ha llevado los votos de Cs y me parecen opiniones de cuñao porque si se comparan los votos que sacó Cs en 2019 y pierde ahora con los que sube Vox por provincias en la mayoría de las mismas se pueden ver notables coincidencias ( excepto en Soria y Burgos ). El PP en general tiene pérdidas en número de votos y porcentaje en casi todas las provincias, luego se puede descartar que le haya quitado muchos votos a Cs, a juzgar por los números deben ser pocos o muy pocos....

AVILA: Votos CS 2019: 12.800/ Votos 2022: 1.900-----Votos de Vox 2019: 5.500/ Votos 2022: 14.200----Pérdida de CS:10.900.....Ganancia de Vox: 8.700. Pérdida del PP: 7.700

LEON: Votos CS 2019: 28.750/ Votos 2022: 4.935------Votos Vox 2019: 11.034/ Votos 2022: 34.612------Pérdida de CS: 23.815....Ganancia de Vox: 23.578. (Aquí el PP pierde 28.264 votos equivalentes a 6,82 puntos).

PALENCIA: CS pierde 10.048; Vox gana 9.693.

SALAMANCA: CS pierde 21.337; Vox gana 21.055.

SEGOVIA: CS pierde 10.519; Vox gana 9.332.

VALLADOLID: Cs pierde 33.424; Vox gana 34.009.

ZAMORA: CS pierde 11.690; Vox gana 10.869.





BURGOS: CS pierde 24.802; Vox gana 16.814.

SORIA : CS pierde 5.137; Vox gana 2.878.


----------



## arangul00 (14 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Es que Burgos está en una zona privilegiada, limitando con el País Vasco y con Cantabria y relativamente cerca de Francia.



burgos,junto a vitoria ,pamplona , MIRANDA,zumarraga,tolosa,aranda SON LAS CIUDADES MEJOR SITUADAS EN EL ASPECTO DE MONTAR UNA INDUSTRIApor estar situadas al lado de la fronttera,y asi estan ellas con buenas industrias


----------



## El DesPromotor (14 Feb 2022)

Castilla y León se va a tirar bloqueada meses hasta las Andaluzas.


Apuntad.


----------



## SPQR (14 Feb 2022)

/MELAFO /ON

Está muy pizpi la Isa. Perder 10 kilitos le ha sentado muy bien. 







/MELAFO /OFF



Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> ¿Dónde están Fracasado y Aceituno? Todavía en la cueva


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Feb 2022)

García Egea dice que Mañueco debe gobernar en solitario "como en Benidorm o Lluchmayor"


El secretario general del PP ha respondido a las preguntas de Luis Herrero sólo horas después del estruendoso fracaso cosechado en Castilla y León.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## kenny220 (14 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Castilla y León se va a tirar bloqueada meses hasta las Andaluzas.
> 
> 
> Apuntad.



Pues de P. Madre, ya que si no es por el adelanto electoral el 21 de diciembre nos meten el pasaporte covid todas las navidades y hasta hoy


----------



## piru (14 Feb 2022)

La suma de votos de PP+Cs+VOX en 2022: 645.687. Ha perdido 70.000 votos respecto a 2019, la mayoría habrán ido a la EV.


----------



## piru (14 Feb 2022)

Diferencia de votos 2022/2019 por bloques:

PP+Cs+VOX: -70.000
PSOE+IU+UP: -158.000
total : -228.000

UPL+XAV+SY+EV: +66.000

Se han ido a la abstención 162.000 votos


----------



## kenny220 (14 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Diferencia de votos 2022/2019 por bloques:
> 
> PP+Cs+VOX: -70.000
> PSOE+IU+UP: -158.000
> ...



Y 10.000 muertos por covid


----------



## Taxis. (14 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Castilla y León se va a tirar bloqueada meses hasta las Andaluzas.
> 
> 
> Apuntad.



Lleva bloqueada bastante tiempo...


----------



## Taxis. (14 Feb 2022)

Aquí, quien no se consuela es porque no quiere...









Ciudadanos califica de "éxito" su resultado en Castilla y León tras perder 150.000 votos y quedar al borde de la desaparición


El desplome de 12 diputados a uno que ha sufrido Ciudadanos en las elecciones de Castilla y León no parece haber calado en la dirección general del partido que preside Inés...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Roedr (14 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Es real
> 
> El que la mayoría no conociese el plan , no quiere decir que no existiera desde hace tiempo.
> De hecho, han esperado a que la tecnología avanzara para llevarlo a cabo.
> ...



¿Quién escribe ese blog?.


----------



## pepetemete (14 Feb 2022)

Nadie va a pactar con VOX...NADIE


----------



## chusto (14 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> ¿La izquierda no puede aceptar lo que ha votado el pueblo?
> 
> Pregunta retórica. Claro que no acepta las urnas cuando no gana la izquierda.
> 
> Y encima dando lecciones de superioridad moral.



Si yo acepto lo resultado de CyL. Conozco algo la zona y se que en general son todos muy fachas. Pero no un facherio casposo tipo vox. Pero si En CyL se forma un gobierno facha y empiezan a hacer el anormal como es habitual en VOX, no dudeis que cuando toque en otras regiones o las generales, la izquierda va a moverse.


----------



## Feynman (14 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Si yo acepto lo resultado de CyL. Conozco algo la zona y se que en general son todos muy fachas. Pero no un facherio casposo tipo vox. Pero si En CyL se forma un gobierno facha y empiezan a hacer el anormal como es habitual en VOX, no dudeis que cuando toque en otras regiones o las generales, la izquierda va a moverse.



O sea, que no lo aceptareis. Y VOX es extrema derecha, derecha auténtica o Alt right. El fascismo es de izquierdas.


----------



## chusto (14 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> O sea, que no lo aceptareis. Y VOX es extrema derecha, derecha auténtica o Alt right. El fascismo es de izquierdas.



Vox es mucho peor que extrema derecha, son extremo chorizos. Estan en politica para trincar y pillar poltrona. Solo hay que ver el pijo inutil que no ha currado en su puta vida, al que han puesto de candidato. 

Un subnormal que tuvo que borrar tuits donde decia mongoladas. Un bocazas inutil. Si esto era la mejor cara que tenia Vox en CyL, no me quiero ni imaginar la cantidad de mangantes e inutiles apesebrados que debe haber detras.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Feb 2022)

El verdadero problema de España es el PP

Si es un partido para consolidar las políticas del PSOE

Sólo queda VOX


----------



## theelf (15 Feb 2022)

Sin saber mucho de estas elecciones, veo lo de siempre, los dos grandes se reparten el pastel y ya. Ensima, si al menos los escaños de VOX vinieran del PP o del PSOE... pero vienen de ciudadanos... vamos... no veo la ganancia


----------

